# Rab "The Classic" Craig's Road to the Brits



## Team1

New journal to keep this leg of my first years competing documented for my own records, but also for the usual banter. Journal name a bit of a laugh....please dont think i take myself too seriously. RS007 gave me this title on rippedglutes and i think ill let it run for a bit of banter 

My background is that I have been training seriously for a few years and things have been going well. I intended on competing next year but after some goading from Weeman and RS007 (I train at the same gym as them) I decided to go for it.

Weeman did most of my prep with Rammers as high right hand man aiding me via countless PM's - Rammers being in diet mode himself and having enough to worry about :lol:

Did the NABBA Mr Scotland 1st timers on a whim. Decided on the Wednesday before the Saturday show to do it. Placed 3rd in the first timers class. Two weeks later as planned I did the UKBFF Scottish Championships Classic Class which I won and got a qualification for the Brits.

Took time to consider this with friends and family. decided to make the sacrifices required and im going for it. Possibly a once in a lifetime chance. there might never be a next year and I think there's no real choice but to go for it.

Was fortunate to be take on by www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk - as a sponsored athlete. I've been involved with BSD and have used them as part of my supplement regime since they started up a couple of years back so delighted to be getting help from them with my prep. I have a banner but don't know how to get it added to my signature. Permissions issue?

So the game plan is to try and get some size on....would like to step on stage a few kg bigger at the Brits and have the scope to do so. there is 21 weeks appx till show day so I have a bit of time and a window of rebound to do so.

Looking forward in a sadistic way to being prepped again by that WeeHitler b&st*rd. He really is a c*nt but the transformation he made with me was beyond belief. I still cant believe its me in the pictures tbh! Dont get me wrong...im hardly an incredible physique, but its strange to see yourself turned out looking your best on the stage. really gives you the buzz for it and i loved getting up there and im looking forward to a chance at the Brits.





































UKBFF Overall Posedown


----------



## Magic Torch

Good luck Rab, 20 weeks is plenty of time to add a little muscle!

You look awesome in your pics I'm sure you'll do well at the brits.

Hope to see you there!

J


----------



## Team1

Thanks mate. ASll i want to do is show up in good condition, a little bit improved from the other week there. If i can do that and put on a decent performance then il be happy wherever i place.

Thats the honest truth. Im just hapy to have the chance and will be giving it everything i have.


----------



## Geo

Brilliant bud, will be keeping an eye on your thread.  No doubt i'll also see you busting your ass in thre gym.


----------



## Team1

Thanks Geo. Will be good to keep an eye on you.

Im convinced you just come round to Glencairn gym to undermine my efforts by anouncing you are doing the classic class and are looking massive at a very light weight!

b*stard :lol:

Will need to get a session in with you sooner or later


----------



## Hardc0re

Awesome news mate. Will be following this thread. A real inspiration to all.


----------



## Geo

Team1 said:


> Thanks Geo. Will be good to keep an eye on you.
> 
> Im convinced you just come round to Glencairn gym to undermine my efforts by anouncing you are doing the classic class and are looking massive at a very light weight!
> 
> b*stard :lol:
> 
> Will need to get a session in with you sooner or later


na i just joined for a good bumming from the 3 Amigo's. 

Massive, christ i feel small dude, i myself need at least another couple of KG on me. i'll see how it goes once i start the peps after hols

Yeah i'll get some sessions in with you bud, in a non gay manner, :whistling:

prob see ya tonight in fact, in doing shoulders.


----------



## hilly

great stuff mate, look forward to following along again.

Whats ure diet looking like at the moment roughly?

big congrats on the sponsor mate did u contact them or did they contact u out of interest? that will be a big help thats for sure


----------



## Team1

Diet is a bit of a mess hilly. Just can't get settled.

Don't get me wrong, its pretty clean again now (not being harsh on myself though)

But I just feel starving all the time and I'm eating more than I had planned at this point

On 335g protein and 400g carbs. Fats from egg yolks and red meat etc.

Was planning on stepping up the carbs slower but its just not happening.

The result will prob be a bit of fat gain but at least I know I'm defo well enough fuled for growth!


----------



## hilly

point is mate that will help u grow and u no u can get it off and keep muscle so focus on adding those LBM lbs then worry about fat later


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Diet is a bit of a mess hilly. Just can't get settled.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, its pretty clean again now (not being harsh on myself though)
> 
> But I just feel starving all the time and I'm eating more than I had planned at this point
> 
> On 335g protein and 400g carbs. Fats from egg yolks and red meat etc.
> 
> Was planning on stepping up the carbs slower but its just not happening.
> 
> The result will prob be a bit of fat gain but at least I know I'm defo well enough fuled for growth!


Best laid plans of mice and men mate eh? At the end of the day, you have to react to the reality on the ground, so its all good!

Maybe put your protein up a bit then? Tends to keep you fuller for longer, and although any excess protein will be used as fuel, at least it has the POSSIBILITY of being used for growth... maybe whack more meat in there, cottage cheese, that type of thing?

Just thinking out loud mate, but if you are as hungry as you say, then forget the previous plan, I'd say your body is trying to tell you something!


----------



## Team1

Might try that rammers.appetite is through the roof and

I've never been like this.I'm a crap eater usually

Will get some cottage cheese to add and will maybe have more red meat chilli in there

Instead of chicken.


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Might try that rammers.appetite is through the roof and
> 
> I've never been like this.I'm a crap eater usually
> 
> Will get some cottage cheese to add and will maybe have more red meat chilli in there
> 
> Instead of chicken.


I am a big believer in red meat, just wish I could afford to chomp more of it - which reminds me - did you see your guy about meat?

For *Fillet Day* I am still going to go with Stephens guy hopefully, I don't want to leave anything to chance and I know his stuff is spot on - but after that might be looking for more supplies


----------



## SALKev

So the beans have been spilt...YES! Congratulations, and good luck! :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> ...*im hardly an incredible physique*,


Cover the head on that picture and tell me its not an incredible physique, admittedly you can fill out your frame a lot more mate but for your first year of competing, that IS an incredible physique:thumb:

Best of luck with it all mate, i'll prob see you at the gym as I pop in for a weekly pounding from WeeHitler


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> I am a big believer in red meat, just wish I could afford to chomp more of it - which reminds me - did you see your guy about meat?
> 
> For *Fillet Day* I am still going to go with Stephens guy hopefully, I don't want to leave anything to chance and I know his stuff is spot on - but after that might be looking for more supplies


the price Rab mentioned for sirloin was incredible

My butcher has offered me mince, made himself on that day at £4.40 per Kilo and is doing homemade burgers etc too, so if either of you want anything, just let me know:thumbup1:


----------



## Simon m

Classic

My take of food is that you need beef, coz I've yet to see a chicken that's bigger than a cow!

Mate, you also forgot that you're sponsored by *Anabolic Clothing * as well!:laugh:


----------



## Origin

Well done Rab, saw you at the show and yes you looked on. Its good your gonna do the brits, you've qualified and to get there in your first year of competing is some acheivement!

Right its time to get my head down, jump on that stepper and get shredded for ma qualifier.......hopefully I'll see you there, it will be fun.


----------



## Team1

Simon m said:


> Classic
> 
> My take of food is that you need beef, coz I've yet to see a chicken that's bigger than a cow!
> 
> Mate, you also forgot that you're sponsored by *Anabolic Clothing * as well!:laugh:


I didnt forget mate, ill be posting pics of me in my *Anabolic Clothing* tm as soon as it arrives.



Origin said:


> Well done Rab, saw you at the show and yes you looked on. Its good your gonna do the brits, you've qualified and to get there in your first year of competing is some acheivement!
> 
> Right its time to get my head down, jump on that stepper and get shredded for ma qualifier.......hopefully I'll see you there, it will be fun.


Kamiki. How you doing good to see you in here.

What show you doing? I thought you were qualified already because of your top 5 place at the Brits last year?


----------



## Team1

In terms of training, im doing what i was doing previously as it was working. Nothing fancy, just basic movements and heavy.

Only thing im tweaking is upper wack work as my lats seem to get very strong - bw+40k pullups and the likes - but dont get the growth they should form such poundage. clearly needing sorting so have tweaked things about to focus more on workign the lats better.


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> In terms of training, im doing what i was doing previously as it was working. Nothing fancy, just basic movements and heavy.
> 
> Only thing im tweaking is upper wack work as my lats seem to get very strong - bw+40k pullups and the likes - but dont get the growth they should form such poundage. clearly needing sorting so have tweaked things about to focus more on workign the lats better.


Back is all about feeling the muscles contract. Through in some rack deads as well and you'll grow wings!


----------



## Team1

This may be the problem mate. I feel back working well on the likes of yates rows, but on pullups..never as good as i should so clearly not using my lats properly for the movement else i would be sporting wings with the weight i can pull up!

Relegating the pullups to the end of the workout at bodyweight only and doing a variety of grips, instead of just wide grip, and also going much slower and focusing on the lats. FST7 isolation to finish too.

Really pleased with last night workout on back and i think i have my game plan with this sorted out for the next 10 weeks window for growth


----------



## Origin

Will be going to the Midlands Classic in Birmingham, sep 19th.

I believe only the top 2 qualify from the previous year to the brits.


----------



## Magic Torch

Origin said:


> Will be going to the Midlands Classic in Birmingham, sep 19th.
> 
> I believe only the top 2 qualify from the previous year to the brits.


Kami this might be my qualifier now too  Will see how the diet goes, I start on july 19th and will aim for Leeds, but if I come in early I'll do Brum too  Hope to give you more competition this time !

Sorry for the mini hijack Rab x


----------



## Team1

Magic you look as if you must be damn close to the weight limit for the classic with that mass your carrying mate. look ****hot in the avatar.

Looks as though the standard for the Brits Classic is going to be superb with who i have seen of it. Im going to need to work hard for a bit of size by the looks of it...but not leave myself short of time for getting into nic either!!!

20 weeks isnt a very long time and all of a sudden this Brits carry on is very very real when i see how good the guys im up agains are! Inspiration and motivation big time!


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> Magic you look as if you must be damn close to the weight limit for the classic with that mass your carrying mate. look ****hot in the avatar.
> 
> Looks as though the standard for the Brits Classic is going to be superb with who i have seen of it. Im going to need to work hard for a bit of size by the looks of it...but not leave myself short of time for getting into nic either!!!
> 
> 20 weeks isnt a very long time all of a sudden :lol:


Thanks buddy, I will hopefully be

around my limit this year, but I still need to find a bit on my chest to be competitive 

Dont worry too much about weight though, I think Bobby Khan had a little to spare last year, and Kami (Origin) was well within his limit (I believe), and he was shredded!! Dont worry too much about size at all costs (sure you'll add some when you diet too) just keep condition and make sure you nail the final week to get dry and tight (my mistake last year lol)


----------



## Team1

Defo mate. Id rather come in 1 or 2lb bigger just and nail condition than 6 or 7lb but be soft or watery.

I was well within my limit and feel i have a bit of potential for some new size to fill me out a bit...in the right places i hope but ill just keep my head down and train hard. see what happens.


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> but ill just keep my head down and train hard. see what happens.


 :beer: All you can do mate


----------



## Gym-pig

Best of luck Rabster . If you can replicate your condition at scotland you will be shocking a lot of people !


----------



## Ader

Watcha - Will be keeping an eye on this one :bounce:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Defo mate. Id rather come in 1 or 2lb bigger just and nail condition than 6 or 7lb but be soft or watery.
> 
> I was well within my limit and feel i have a bit of potential for some new size to fill me out a bit...in the right places i hope but ill just keep my head down and train hard. see what happens.


The anabolic t-shirt was posted today mate. That's 22.46% additional strength and reps - use it wisely!


----------



## dtlv

Rabiniho... not another journal on another forum... how many is that now? :laugh:

Seriously good stuff so far mate, and the sponsorship is a big bonus that can only help preparing for the next one.

All this pre contest stuff sounds horrid... but has strangely got me now thinking about possibly having a go in couple of years. Must be mad, and am sure the idea will pass.


----------



## dixie normus

Rab

Meet you in the St Enoch centre toilets for a dry bumming soon OK:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## RedKola

Awww nawwww, he's getting the planetoid heed just coz he's won! LMAO! :lol:

Just kidding Rab! :thumb:  x


----------



## kitt81

pmsl red have you had carbs today or summat??


----------



## RedKola

No, Just caffeine! :lol:


----------



## kitt81

ah, that explains the beasting of rams and rab then!!!lol


----------



## RedKola

kitt81 said:


> ah, that explains the beasting of rams and rab then!!!lol


Haha, nah, the beasting starts when I get the 15inch strap-on out! LMAO! :lol: :whistling:


----------



## kitt81

rams is a lucky boy then hahahaha!!!!

does weeman not feel left out tho???lol


----------



## RedKola

Weeman *IS* my strap-on! He's a bit heavy though! :lol:


----------



## weeman

hey i've trimmed up a bit!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

PMSL

All going so wrong but so right in here

Training update. Tried fst7 to finish delts tonight. not sure if it worked and would add anything above and beyone what has been working good for me anyway...heavy cheaty side db laterals. Will maybe give it a few weeks then asses.


----------



## kitt81

RedKola said:


> Haha, nah, the beasting starts when I get the 15inch strap-on out! LMAO! :lol: :whistling:


lmao!! :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

RedKola said:


> Haha, nah, the beasting starts when I get the 15inch strap-on out! LMAO! :lol: :whistling:


That just made my eyes water.....ouch! :lol:


----------



## Team1

Seem to have passed the worst of my water rebound from the shows. Aint been on the scales but the last few days I have ****ed a bucket and shat an elephant....incase anyone wanted that level of detail...I actually shat an elephant btw!

Glad I have dried up a bit and I can see that I aint been whacking on lots of fat, just water mostly. Feel bursting full to the point flexing makes me feel like I have a pump constantly and might pop. feels nice for a change from being depleted all the frikkin time wile dieting

Appetite has now started to settle. Have been crazy hungry all the time, not just for junk or sweet stuff...been munching down on a meal at 6am, then 8am,then 10am...all pretty chunky meals...then snacking on rice cakes and bananas to try and keep me at bay until lunch at 12.30. not right for me but im going with it as my body must be wanting/needing it and I want to ensure im growing, which im sure I will be.

Feeling confident im going to walk onto the brits stage bigger and better right now. Looking forward to it and in the zone! met a business coach the other night who deals with building confidence and gola setting. he was quite helpful (but also quite drunk by the time we got chatting) and gave me a few tips im taking on board

weights on the way back up with caution, but will be aiming to break new ground with weight moved over the next month or two. Shooting for the 55kg db's for shoulder press. That along with some heavy sides should have them growing bigger. I've always got on well aiming to train heavy and intense with pretty low volume, increasing the weight as much and often as possible.


----------



## Origin

Sounds like a plan there fella. Something I've been doing for the past few months is incorporating power lifts into the routine and mixing up the smaller body parts with FST-7

Has been working a treat.


----------



## Team1

Pretty much all i do revolved around the heavy basics mate as ive never really been a strictly bodybuilding type person and have always swayed between this and strength stuff which i enjoy. I think if your enjoyuing your training and are right up for going and making progress by increased weight as much as possible you cant go far wrong besides wee injurys now and then :lol:

How do you rate fst7 work for lagging parts?


----------



## StephenC

A move I seen Neil Hill on one of his Gaspari videos was heavy partial side laterals, was a bit skeptical as it had such a short ROM but I've grown to like them.

Get yourself on some of the gh peptides if funds allow mate, will keep fat gain down a bit while you eat like fk


----------



## Origin

Awesome, the pump n pain is like no other.....been hitting quads, arms, chest and lower back mainly. Quads not a lagging body part for me I just like the pain and the high volume will help with the deeper cuts. Needed more upper body thickness from last year, hence going back to some power lifting moves.


----------



## hilly

i dnt rate the fst 7 etc for bringing up bodyparts. as a change up yeh but i didnt find much from it personally. used when dieting etc or as a switch up once every 3 sessions etc maybe but i like what ure doing. basic and heavy. lift some heavy ass weight, eat good food, vary the rep ranges and grow grow grow


----------



## rs007

hilly said:


> i dnt rate the fst 7 etc for bringing up bodyparts. as a change up yeh but i didnt find much from it personally. used when dieting etc or as a switch up once every 3 sessions etc maybe but i like what ure doing. basic and heavy. lift some heavy ass weight, eat good food, vary the rep ranges and grow grow grow


I agree with this personally, I have never noticed anything spectacular from faddy training systems, I mean don't get me wrong, if you are well fed and hydrated, FST7 does get a killer pump - but show me where this is a proven indicator of growth stimulation? I mean if I had the energy lol, I could drop and do 100 pressups, the pump in my delts, tris and chest would be insane.

Would it make me grow as much as a couple of balls out sets of flat bench? I know from experience it wouldnt.

Good as a change up, to blast away cobwebs - or pre exhaust maybe to lessen poundage required on injured bodyparts - but for me at least, not much more than that.

At the end of the day Rab, look at what you have done on minimal AAS, with your training methods... if it aint broke, don't go trying to fix it - it works!!!

Mark might need to take a different approach tho, he isn't responding as well as you, might be that the higher volume stuff is more suited to him? Is he on here at all?


----------



## Team1

Stephen. Dont think i want to sacrafice money on gh when from what ive read, the results are minimal and i cant justify that cash on something just to keep you a bit leaner perhaps.. Small and basic is for me regarding aas and all that as i see guys throwing all sorts of crazy cycles at themself on here and i dont believe the money and extra sides or risk is really worth the bawhair extra gains. Im only on my second course anyway (bar the 8 weeks prep stuff) so have scope for progress with minimal i would imagine.

So far regarding the fst7 i have used it on lats and delts. i dont htink it is going to add anything to delts as i wok them really hard with what ive been doing anyway and was already working.

I think that it will have some benifit for me on lats though in helping get a better pump and mind muscle connection as this needs improving


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Stephen. Dont think i want to sacrafice money on gh when from what ive read, the results are minimal and i cant justify that cash on something just to keep you a bit leaner perhaps.. Small and basic is for me regarding aas and all that as i see guys throwing all sorts of crazy cycles at themself on here and i dont believe the money and extra sides or risk is really worth the bawhair extra gains. Im only on my second course anyway (bar the 8 weeks prep stuff) so have scope for progress with minimal i would imagine.


Don't worry Rab, Stephens default approach is always to throw as many drugs at the problem as you can :lol: :lol: :lol:

Again I would jsut say look at what you ahve achieved - in terms of muscle gain but specifically condition - on the moderate amounts (in terms of dose/number of chems/overall time using) and its clear to me you don't need to go crazy adding in chems which as you correclty identify, are big cases of diminishing returns with respect to effect for £ spent. And it also doesn't follow that because you ahve achieve X with using Y, that you will get 2X, using 2Y, if that makes any sense at all.

I mean the only one I would suggest is GHRP if you wanted to play - but only because it is relatively inexpensive - but it won't work any miracles.


----------



## Team1

Yep ive looked at it mate but for the reward, i dont htink i can be ****d with the 3x daily carry on.

I dont want to go down the road of throwing as much stuff at myself as i can afford to. obviously the more the better most probably but i personally think that the basics being in place, training and diet being better, stricter and more consistant than most...your just making up for a lack of something somewhere

during pct at the **** end of this year perhaps ill try peps

I will for the brits have a little more stuff to try during prep with me having sponsorship with my supplements, so theres scope for some more expensive stuff...mast maybe as ive read good things about it but realise the dose required and it already being quite pricey makes it a luxury item


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Don't worry Rab, Stephens default approach is always to throw as many drugs at the problem as you can :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I mean the only one I would suggest is GHRP if you wanted to play - but only because it is relatively inexpensive - but it won't work any miracles.


ouch, low blow strachan ya dnp abusing muthafutta :lol:

as per my above post, I said gh peptides, as in ghrp n ghrh and not gh itself if Rab were to know anyone that might be able to get him some for minimal outlay 

I'm pretty sure he could obtain some from a guy who respects what he's done immensely, I believe it's the same fellow who helped you out with similar stuff Rams, but from what I've heard you can get to fcuk from now on :lol:



Team1 said:


> Yep ive looked at it mate but for the reward, i dont htink i can be ****d with the 3x daily carry on.
> 
> I dont want to go down the road of throwing as much stuff at myself as i can afford to. obviously the more the better most probably but i personally think that the basics being in place, training and diet being better, stricter and more consistant than most...your just making up for a lack of something somewhere
> 
> during pct at the **** end of this year perhaps ill try peps
> 
> I will for the brits have a little more stuff to try during prep with me having sponsorship with my supplements, so theres scope for some more expensive stuff...mast maybe as ive read good things about it but realise the dose required and it already being quite pricey makes it a luxury item


as above rab the peptides can be really quite cheap and a useful tool when bulking, as for the 3 x ed, you can use them as often or not as you want

I understand the keep it simple approach, however as Rams so politely put it, I don't subscribe to it personally


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> ouch, low blow strachan ya dnp abusing muthafutta :lol:
> 
> as per my above post, I said gh peptides, as in ghrp n ghrh and not gh itself if Rab were to know anyone that might be able to get him some for minimal outlay
> 
> I'm pretty sure he could obtain some from a guy who respects what he's done immensely, I believe it's the same fellow who helped you out with similar stuff Rams, but from what I've heard you can get to fcuk from now on :lol:
> 
> as above rab the peptides can be really quite cheap and a useful tool when bulking, as for the 3 x ed, you can use them as often or not as you want
> 
> I understand the keep it simple approach, however as Rams so politely put it, I don't subscribe to it personally


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Knew that bait would get me a nice big fish   

Stopping DNP today, we will see whats left of me when this water goes - if thats all it is, got to admit, can't see much of anything positive from it just now, if anything looks like i have went backwards? Time will tell


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Knew that bait would get me a nice big fish
> 
> Stopping DNP today, we will see whats left of me when this water goes - if thats all it is, got to admit, can't see much of anything positive from it just now, if anything looks like i have went backwards? Time will tell


I only bit cos it's true mate  I'm using almost f-all just now, not out of choice though 

I highly doubt you've went backwards, the flatness and water retention are a major head fcuk but I'm sure it will all have been worth it


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> ouch, low blow strachan ya dnp abusing muthafutta :lol:
> 
> as per my above post, I said gh peptides, as in ghrp n ghrh and not gh itself if Rab were to know anyone that might be able to get him some for minimal outlay
> 
> I'm pretty sure he could obtain some from a guy who respects what he's done immensely, I believe it's the same fellow who helped you out with similar stuff Rams, but from what I've heard you can get to fcuk from now on :lol:
> 
> as above rab the peptides can be really quite cheap and a useful tool when bulking, as for the 3 x ed, you can use them as often or not as you want
> 
> *I understand the keep it simple approach, however as Rams so politely put it, I don't subscribe to it personall*y


you fuking will whilst your in my sweaty hands sonny!!! :lol: :lol: or at least it will be kept simple-ish anyway 



rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Knew that bait would get me a nice big fish
> 
> Stopping DNP today, we will see whats left of me when this water goes - if thats all it is, got to admit, can't see much of anything positive from it just now, if anything looks like i have went backwards? Time will tell


your not gnr see anything positive right now mate if its only today your cutting it,it will be good 2-3 days before any changes will be apparent i reckon,L at our gym has stopped using it cpl days ago and has dropped 4lbs in water in the 2 days,difference apparently significant 

By the way folks,the idea behind the FST 7,the key is in the name,the training method is not about instilling new growth,in fact its an essential outline that heavy low volume training is what should be performed first when using the technique and then finish off by using the FST,kind of like pumping a balloon with air,you stretch the muscle fascia over time using the method and from there the heavy intense training/rest/nutrition does the work 

For me personally i feel its helped with my biceps particularly,they have defo taken on a rounder fuller look to them,have been fuking about with FST now for about 18 months ish


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> you fuking will whilst your in my sweaty hands sonny!!! :lol: :lol: or at least it will be kept simple-ish anyway
> 
> your not gnr see anything positive right now mate if its only today your cutting it,it will be good 2-3 days before any changes will be apparent i reckon,L at our gym has stopped using it cpl days ago and has dropped 4lbs in water in the 2 days,difference apparently significant
> 
> *By the way folks,the idea behind the FST 7,the key is in the name,the training method is not about instilling new growth,in fact its an essential outline that heavy low volume training is what should be performed first when using the technique and then finish off by using the FST,kind of like pumping a balloon with air,you stretch the muscle fascia over time using the method and from there the heavy intense training/rest/nutrition does the work *
> 
> For me personally i feel its helped with my biceps particularly,they have defo taken on a rounder fuller look to them,have been fuking about with FST now for about 18 months ish


CHEEKY FVCKING BASTARD, YOU THINK WE DON'T KNOW THAT, YOU THINK YOU ARE SOME SORT OF INTERNET HARDMAN, PR1CK, I'LL COME TO YOUR GYM

not to fight tho, just cos I train there too like


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> you fuking will whilst your in my sweaty hands sonny!!! :lol: :lol: or at least it will be kept simple-ish anyway


That's cool then cos I'm pretty sure that your idea of simple and my idea of simple aren't too far apart :whistling:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> That's cool then cos I'm pretty sure that your idea of simple and my idea of simple aren't too far apart :whistling:


Brian telling someone to keep med use minimal, is like a priest condemning the pumping of prepubescent boys :whistling:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> CHEEKY FVCKING BASTARD, YOU THINK WE DON'T KNOW THAT, YOU THINK YOU ARE SOME SORT OF INTERNET HARDMAN, PR1CK, I'LL COME TO YOUR GYM
> 
> not to fight tho, just cos I train there too like





rs007 said:


> Brian telling someone to keep med use minimal, is like a priest condemning the pumping of prepubescent boys :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Things going great. strength is fukin flying up and my weight is increasing at a slightly alarming rate of knots but still....im looking pretty decent. Im not a kick in the **** of as heavy as i was before starting my diet but im still sporting a full set of abs with vascularity and really looked nothing like this. My arms are now as big as they have ever been but when they were last this size i was soft and holding a fair bit of fat.

Need to be careful though as im defo going to start whacking on the flab now if i dont keep things in order.

Being cautious not to go too heavy too quickly. went up to 55k bells on flat today but tbh i pished 11 reps with them. did some sets and left it at that but im defo shooting for new ground and want to get the 65k bells some time in the next couple of month


----------



## Team1

In Cyprus on Holiday but my bodyclock is still fcuked. Bodybuilding show prep has ruined my life

been stoating around from 5.30am cyprus time...so 3.30am uk time.

good think is its all inclusive and brekkie is open from early bells so i can have 2 servings :lol: there is also a gym in the hotel which i didnt know about when booking so thats cool. will get some training done since im eating like a motherfcuker anyway and have my whey with me. might aswell keep rebounding

looks like its gonna be a relaxing but active holiday. 45 min walk already and a legs session coming soon too.....few more bowls of ceral, bacon n eggs first though!!! :lol:


----------



## SALKev

That sounds good...enjoy! :bounce:


----------



## Galtonator

Enjoy the holiday mate. Make sure you give your lady some attention as i'm sure she has been a godsend of late


----------



## Team1

Enjoying it mate but i just cant fcuking sleep. been awake most of the night and considered going out a drive at 1am for a burger :lol: since i got a hire car for a few days.

Been traiinng and walking every day. very relaxed break and the hotel if mostly family/old folk anr for some reason eastern european/Russian domninant.

My routine seems to be get up at 5.30, walk for a while, internet for a while waiting on brekkie openinf so i can fit myself in 2 servings of brekkie...one first thing, then 1 later with fiona. The hotel never knew what the fcuk was coming their way :lol: Shudda charged me more!


----------



## Simon m

Rab is on his hols and he sent me this pic from his phone. Looking very big - shame about the skirt


----------



## Team1

Kilt

bow tie with no shirt

Pirate skull n crossbones bandana

skean dhu dagger

nice tan

big nips

bloated preggars from over eating

drunk as a jock on an all inclusive holiday

....Fcuking sexual "lol:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Kilt
> 
> bow tie with no shirt
> 
> Pirate skull n crossbones bandana
> 
> skean dhu dagger
> 
> nice tan
> 
> big nips
> 
> bloated preggars from over eating
> 
> drunk as a jock on an all inclusive holiday
> 
> ....Fcuking sexual "lol:


 That's a very special bandana as well!


----------



## Team1

It i smate but i have found 2 new pirate bandanas here for sale. One has leather with ths skull n crossbones, the other an on fire scull. WHich do you recon would be cooler and more anabolic?

For anyone interested, Pirate clothing makes you grow 20% better than test


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> It i smate but i have found 2 new pirate bandanas here for sale. One has leather with ths skull n crossbones, the other an on fire scull. WHich do you recon would be cooler and more anabolic?
> 
> For anyone interested, Pirate clothing makes you grow 20% better than test


 Leather is very anabolic - know fact and proven in tests


----------



## SALKev

It's been right next to the meat


----------



## Team1

bulkaholic said:


> Nice skirt mate and looking huge. thats a proper rebound right there


Im hot in a skirt :lol: Maybe i should try on a few of Mrs weemans and post pics :whistling:

Rebound is going good i think although that pic make me look bigger than i actualy really look....but right now im as heavy as i was in January before starting my prep...at my biggest pretty much...but i was nowhere near in the condition im in just now.

dont get me wrong. im still getting fat and watery but as long as its within reason and im growing then feck it! Id rather be certain im growing as much as i possibly can right now and gain a little sh!!t, than be over cautious with the carbs etc and maybe leave myself a little short for growth?

Will check out the damage next week or the following with Weehitler and Rammers. See what they thing i should be up to as i value their opinion over my own tbh


----------



## hilly

looks like its going very well mate, better than mine im a watery mess after just 5 days lol


----------



## Team1

Mate im getting fat. Only thing saving me is the fact im just by a week in cyprus and i have a good tan....thats making me look a little better than i actually am :lol:

18 week plan begins tomorrow for the Brits. I thrive off of structure and having a plan. free wheeling it just doesnt work for me. I need to follow something as it helps me be disciplined

Spent a bit of time constructing a diet to start off with as of tomorrow thats big on food and prety clean, but not so overly harsh at this point i will start being ****ed off about not having what i want.


----------



## hilly

u posting the diet up pal so i can have a butchers?


----------



## Team1

Nowt fancy mate.

Bout an even split between solid and powder for the protein, solids from chicken and eggs then often meat for dinner but various as I want to be eating dinner with the dragon some nights like a normal person for a while yet

Carbs from oats, sweet tattie, banana, rice cakes and this oat cluster, raisin and nut cereal I found in lidl that's nice n crunchy which I crave but decent content


----------



## rs007

oat cluster type cereal - awesome mate, I eat it dry from the bag, love it. Got a bag from tesco on the way home as it happens, got a jaw like David Coulthard now :lol:

Plan sounds solid mate, can't wait to see what you do over the coming weeks!

signed, your no1 fan


----------



## weeman

Simon m said:


> Rab is on his hols and he sent me this pic from his phone. Looking very big - shame about the skirt


looking fkn sh1t hot you cvnt!!!


----------



## Geo

So i look over and see this dude wearing a tight Blue vest top after coming off my flight from Cyprus tonight, i though Mmmmm dude looks good. Look again and think i know that Cnut?? Or do I?? So i calmly look over again without getting caught by this fella thinking that im after his ****. 

Fook its RAB!! I wave over , and get a what the Fcuk look about his face thinking why is this dude waving at me and asking how i am??

Finally get to meet him after collecting my case and telling the burd i'll be back in 5mins to have a quick chat. Walks over and Rab still has no clue its me, Im like Rab its George?? WHO??

Geo, Rab Geo.  He starts laughing and says Fook didnt recognise you there, you've got a TAN. lol

Nice to meet you tonight bud, all being you had no idea it was me, ha ha.

Looking big and still god dam lean mate.


----------



## rs007

Geo said:


> So i look over and see this dude wearing a tight Blue vest top after coming off my flight from Cyprus tonight, i though Mmmmm dude looks good. Look again and think i know that Cnut?? Or do I?? So i calmly look over again without getting caught by this fella thinking that im after his ****.
> 
> Fook its RAB!! I wave over , and get a what the Fcuk look about his face thinking why is this dude waving at me and asking how i am??
> 
> Finally get to meet him after collecting my case and telling the burd i'll be back in 5mins to have a quick chat. Walks over and Rab still has no clue its me, Im like Rab its George?? WHO??
> 
> Geo, Rab Geo.  He starts laughing and says Fook didnt recognise you there, you've got a TAN. lol
> 
> Nice to meet you tonight bud, all being you had no idea it was me, ha ha.
> 
> Looking big and still god dam lean mate.


 :lol: fantastic - genuinely is a small world!!!


----------



## Team1

Geo said:


> So i look over and see this dude wearing a tight Blue vest top after coming off my flight from Cyprus tonight, i though Mmmmm dude looks good. Look again and think i know that Cnut?? Or do I?? So i calmly look over again without getting caught by this fella thinking that im after his ****.
> 
> Fook its RAB!! I wave over , and get a what the Fcuk look about his face thinking why is this dude waving at me and asking how i am??
> 
> Finally get to meet him after collecting my case and telling the burd i'll be back in 5mins to have a quick chat. Walks over and Rab still has no clue its me, Im like Rab its George?? WHO??
> 
> Geo, Rab Geo.  He starts laughing and says Fook didnt recognise you there, you've got a TAN. lol
> 
> Nice to meet you tonight bud, all being you had no idea it was me, ha ha.
> 
> Looking big and still god dam lean mate.


Sorry mate. was looking over thinking....is that muscly cnunt waving at me......he must someone i met at the shows or something...i kinda recognise him but im not sure

DIdnt recognise you with your hair spiked up and sporting a rather sexual tan. looking good!

Ah the tight vest! You see mate ive been learning from the best of the best. You just have to look at the picture whoring above in the kilt and now jumping about an airport gunz blazing despite just having got off the plane from a hot climate to the sh!!te again.....

Weeman has been teaching me all about this kinda stuff. Infact, he spent more time teaching me this thatn he actually did preping me :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

Rab good work on the vest. If your looking dude, which you are make the most of it live in lycra lol


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Sorry mate. was looking over thinking....is that muscly cnunt waving at me......he must be someone who bummed me off but im not sure


Just edited post - now you know what he was thinking!


----------



## weeman

Simon m said:


> Rab is on his hols and he sent me this pic from his phone. Looking very big - shame about the skirt





Team1 said:


> Sorry mate. was looking over thinking....is that muscly cnunt waving at me......he must someone i met at the shows or something...i kinda recognise him but im not sure
> 
> DIdnt recognise you with your hair spiked up and sporting a rather sexual tan. looking good!
> 
> Ah the tight vest! You see mate ive been learning from the best of the best. You just have to look at the picture whoring above in the kilt and now jumping about an airport gunz blazing despite just having got off the plane from a hot climate to the sh!!te again.....
> 
> *Weeman has been teaching me all about this kinda stuff. Infact, he spent more time teaching me this thatn he actually did preping me* :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

this is true,its all about the whoring,the contest is just a by product :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Shove on a pair of stripper heels with that skirt and Ser will get jealous! :lol:

Actually best not...the image in my head is making me horny! LMFAO! :lol:


----------



## Team1

PMSL. I don't have the calfs for high heels plus I have size 11 feet which could present a problem

UPDATE:

Good news and bad news. Good news is I feel myself again and crazy post show appetite has calmed.

Bad news is that this scuppers my plans for big eating and growing. Won't be able to

Sustain my plan so will need to get myself some mass gainer to make it up

In a way this helps as I feel my self and can easily resume my usual off season very clean eating without the silly cravings. I tend to eat clean alnost all the time

Bulksupplements direct my sponsor do a cracking gainer so I'm lucky that way. I hate the rtight thick n heavy gainers like cnp that fill u more

Than an actual meal lol. BSD' is very light, smooth and doesn't require a lot of liquid so ont bag me up

Will have to go with this to get it all in I think.


----------



## Team1

Got stripped last night for a look. I feel its going well. The washed up hero

Was preent and I think he agrees too.

On 500g carbs n 350g protein per dy with minimal junk...fe biscuits witha cuppa

Tea just. Half considering doing a wee week lower carb and higher water/vit c to see what I'm

Lookin like if I took off a wee coat of the water

Maybe a week wasted though that I could be growing with the tight schedule?

Re training, I'm liking the changes I've made to back, incuding seated cable rows

And pullups usingg a variety of grips at bw only to work and feel the lats better

Fst-7 stiff pulldowns to finish feels very good and leaves me bursting. Hoping

The tweaks will make improvements


----------



## Team1

Weight creeping up and strength returning quick

Video of Pirate training with the aid of a scull n crossbones bandana and the Aid of an expert cameraman - Weeman and a trusty first mate spotter - RS007

51k bells


----------



## dixie normus

Team1 said:


> Weight creeping up and strength returning quick
> 
> Video of Pirate training with the aid of a scull n crossbones bandana and the Aid of an expert cameraman - Weeman and a trusty first mate spotter - RS007
> 
> 51k bells


Great cum face at the end:laugh:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Weight creeping up and strength returning quick
> 
> Video of Pirate training with the aid of a scull n crossbones bandana and the Aid of an expert cameraman - Weeman and a trusty first mate spotter - RS007
> 
> 51k bells


 Very good work Rab. Where the Angry Pirate T-shirt as well!


----------



## Team1

Posted my pic wearing it in weemand journal Simon. Im spreading the word!!!


----------



## Geo

Team1 said:


> Posted my pic wearing it in weemand journal Simon. Im spreading the word!!!


next thing you'l know is weeman and Rammers taking video of you getting tea bagged. Tetley Style. :tongue:


----------



## Team1

PMSL

Right. Fat update. Im at the point not that ive realised that im eating a fekin shed load. mostly clean but loads and im getting fat and further out of condition. Im gonna need to keep on top of this somehow

17 weeks to go...well 18 but the last week is a non counter in terms of bwing in shape.

Think ill start a little gentle cardio as of tomorrow morning. Nothing crazy, just a little 15-20 min walk to start the day. I enjoy the AM cardio untillfeeling like death on my feet and the weather has been nice so No better day to start tha a sunday morning at 5am (working tomorra) as i dont believe in "diet starts monday". I hate Mondays for anything. Mondays are a sh!t day :lol:

That should have the metabolism moving a little quicker and help keep off that wee bit whilst not hindering potential growth? Opinions on that?


----------



## dixie normus

A bit of walking is good for you, period. :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Well went out and did a wee 15-20min walk yesterday morning, but not this morning, will be out a walk tonight i think since i aint traiinng

Minor setback. picked up a wee bug/flu and feel a bit rough. still eating and trianig though so nothing that put me on my ass. just tired from coughing all night and sleeping gash.

First heavy attempt at deadlifts yesterday - my achilles heel exercise. could only handle 180k for 3. need to be sue to keep battering away at this over the weeks as im sure that if i can improve this then i will improve my back/hams/traps etc further come october.


----------



## Team1

Things getting serious. Thats my hotel booked for the Brits and a bottle of tan ordered that was going cheap

Got stripped for a look for WeeHitler yesterday and now have a basic starting plan in place to move forward with. Keeping doing what im doing for another few weeks yet


----------



## chrisj22

Still in awesome shape dude.

What's the cardio looking like? Still doing a brief 15-20 min walk daily??


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Things getting serious. Thats my hotel booked for the Brits


I'm next door to you and your bird, so I hope you make some sex noise that weekend!


----------



## hilly

great stuff pal


----------



## Team1

chrisj22 said:


> Still in awesome shape dude.
> 
> What's the cardio looking like? Still doing a brief 15-20 min walk daily??


Cardio? :confused1:

*BAHAHAHAHAHAH*

Not doing any just now. well...tell a lie i did a wee walk yesterday morning and once the week before but other than that i aint hardly walked the length of myself since a week before the last show :lol:

Jst an hours training 4x per week or 4x every 8-9 days sometimes

Te rest of the timeisspend eating biscuits, drinking Latte and red wine and wearing in a Rab Groove in my sofa


----------



## rs007

Hey dickhead

will you teach me to deadlift once I have eased back into training?

Want to give it a run to see if it helps my back. Got a feeling it will just make my ar$e bigger but won't know until I try!!!

Weeman isn't best placed time/state wise to start deading, so I was thinking of doing it outside our training schedule, once every ten days go in and just do deads or whatever.

Don't expect to get strong on it, since will be dieting again imminently anyway - but want to get the groove sorted.


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Hey dickhead
> 
> will you teach me to deadlift once I have eased back into training?
> 
> Want to give it a run to see if it helps my back. Got a feeling it will just make my ar$e bigger but won't know until I try!!!
> 
> Weeman isn't best placed time/state wise to start deading, so I was thinking of doing it outside our training schedule, once every ten days go in and just do deads or whatever.
> 
> Don't expect to get strong on it, since will be dieting again imminently anyway - but want to get the groove sorted.


don't do it rab, he's just trying to out "lump" me and I'm not having it :lol:


----------



## Team1

Thats our schedule banana traps. We do deads and all the bits n pieces on its own day....bit of calfs, traps, deads, extra hams or whatever so every 10 days appx as we train 4x per week mostly. full deads with upper back is tough as it takes away from the rest of back training for me...plus needs to be well away from leg day for recoverys sake....this is the solution we came up with last year and it worked a treat we both agree. Lets you do al those bits n pieces reasonably fresh aswell...rather than at he end of a workout when fcuked half ****d

We are dong Deadlifts on Tuesday night if you wanna join us. Tool

Marks here now....he says he will be psyched up for deadlifting with you and will be like "ARRRR FCUK YOU RAMSAY"


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Thats our schedule banana traps. We do deads and all the bits n pieces on its own day....bit of calfs, traps, deads, extra hams or whatever so every 10 days appx as we train 4x per week mostly. full deads with upper back is tough as it takes away from the rest of back training for me...plus needs to be well away from leg day for recoverys sake....this is the solution we came up with last year and it worked a treat we both agree. Lets you do al those bits n pieces reasonably fresh aswell...rather than at he end of a workout when fcuked half ****d
> 
> We are dong Deadlifts on Tuesday night if you wanna join us. Tool
> 
> *Marks here now....he says he will be psyched up for deadlifting with you and will be like "ARRRR FCUK YOU RAMSAY"*


See thats just fine, I have never done full deads in my puff, so if he wants to be a big stinky bully then thats just fine.

But ask yourself punk, out of the 3 of us, who LOOKS like he deadlifts 200Kg the most :whistling:

Thats what I am fvcking talking about :lol:



In all seriousness, I don't reckon I could do 140 even. Crashed off gear, haven't been eating constructively and haven't been training, the unholy trinity of weakness :lol:

Just want to get the groove and form sorted.


----------



## Team1

If you cant get 140k off the ground we will beat you up and send you home with a sore face to think about how gay you are

And Mark can Deadlift 220k at about 85kg...which reminds me

RabScarb Update

I have been pre-preping my TP for a future show. He has been dieting and is losing the fat fast. Things lookng good and my prep prowess will become a threat to Weehitler soon enough when folk see the results. Thats his abs coming through and serratus etc all well on the way. bit of detail on upper back too and if he had his legs shaved there is separation there too. can see it a bit regardless but it covers it over


----------



## weeman

saw Marks pics mate and tell him i am well impressed with the progress he has made,super chuffed for him 

Looks like he is gnr have a nice little physique goin on there!


----------



## StephenC

Bunch ae Ayrshire mafia fast metabolism ab showing kn0bs the lot ae ye!!!!

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Mark looking great - actually (and dont want him to take this wrong way) I was quite surprised. Great torso, very promising legs, needs more delts and arms but don't we all and that will come with time anyway.

Really impressed.


----------



## Team1

Hes doing good. working very hard and has been pounding the streets every morning before wrk. all the aces up his sleeve yet. be good to see what happend over the next few week as he get some clen and t3 etc into him. blas it another few weeks.


----------



## Team1

Gym Progress going well at this moment. Strength is now edging past all previous PB's so im hoping that ive had my burst of rebound grown and i can now reap the benefits of new grows as i move into new poundage territory as i always find that size gains come after the gains in strength.

DOing Deadlifts last night...my nemesis movement but for me...did well with 10 reps at 160k. Next week will aim for 5 or so at 180k. Hoping to keep pounding away at this and add size n thickness from the back up and down.

Chest tonight. Got 60k bells on flat last week with minor niggles. hoping thats cleared up and i can get some big reps with 60k or even take on the 65k ones....inch myself closer to the pressing prowess of that b&stard Weeman


----------



## StephenC

You be at the gym tommorow mate?

Good pressing, better work on mine to keep up with you lot


----------



## Team1

I dont thinkim gonna make it mate but Mark is gonna be there so........

Bugger as i was really hoping to se ehow you werre doing and coming in. May yet make it for a flying visit passing but doubt it


----------



## Galtonator

Jesus Rab the anabolic blue clothing is working your as strong as hell. Glad all is going well mate


----------



## Team1

Galt you should have tried the anabolic blue clothing during your prep but i heard the BNBF are adding this and pirate clothing to the banned list so better watch.

*Injury Woes*

Chest last night and was feeling as strong as hell. Got up to 60k bells on flat press and was knocking them out easy...up to 9 reps and felt the familiar niggle in my right pec. Bolluks! Nothing disasterous but a flare up of the same issue. Really wanted to give the 65k a bash aswell

Too close to Brits to risk injury so wreckless endangerment nae more. WIl have to do some sort of pre exhaust and machine routine to get the required intensity to keep the chest moving forward. I feel stronger than ever right now and tbh its a problem as my ego gets the better of me and im gonna injur myself. Need to keep the wise head on if i can find the bloody thing


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Galt you should have tried the anabolic blue clothing during your prep but i heard the BNBF are adding this and pirate clothing to the banned list so better watch.
> 
> *Injury Woes*
> 
> Chest last night and was feeling as strong as hell. Got up to 60k bells on flat press and was knocking them out easy...up to 9 reps and felt the familiar niggle in my right pec. Bolluks! Nothing disasterous but a flare up of the same issue. Really wanted to give the 65k a bash aswell
> 
> Too close to Brits to risk injury so wreckless endangerment nae more. WIl have to do some sort of pre exhaust and machine routine to get the required intensity to keep the chest moving forward. I feel stronger than ever right now and tbh its a problem as my ego gets the better of me and im gonna injur myself. Need to keep the wise head on if i can find the bloody thing


Thats worrying. Would you say the pain is in the pec muscle itself, or in an attachement/tendon?

Even though you have been eating well, and it is almost a month since your last show, you still won't have recovered... this coupled with the strenght coming back rapidly, and the fact you had a pre-existing issue there.... all says to me you need to be very very careful - but you have spotted that, and quite rightly planned how to work round the problem.

Chest is one of your strong points IMO, so not as big a problem as it may have been, if, for instance, you dropped a dumbell on your already ugly mofo fat head :whistling:


----------



## Team1

I think its muscular rather than a tendonmate but im not sure. It was in a mess in the run up to the last shows but as the weight dropped back it cleared up fine

Played about with chest after i got the niggle and found that inc bar doesnt cause it issue so will do something like the following

cable crossover/pec ceck pre exhaust sets

hammer Str Press heavish

Inc BB Press with moderate weight with pauses and partial reps to make very intense


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> I think its muscular rather than a tendonmate but im not sure. It was in a mess in the run up to the last shows but as the weight dropped back it cleared up fine
> 
> Played about with chest after i got the niggle and found that inc bar doesnt cause it issue so will do something like the following
> 
> cable crossover/pec ceck pre exhaust sets
> 
> hammer Str Press heavish
> 
> Inc BB Press with moderate weight with pauses and partial reps to make very intense


I had a small tear in my pec minor where it attaches to the delt, wasn't anything major but got a bit of deep tissue work done to work away any scar.

The physio and one or two other people I've spoken to have said to me that flat benching is a very common injury causer, something to do with the leverages and angles in most people (sorry I'm a bit vague after a night of more dnp induced lack of sleep)

long story short, I've never flat benched since snd it's never flared back up


----------



## Simon m

I still say go with lighter weights and add in FST cable crossovers at the end


----------



## hilly

Just becareful mate. this is a worry when you run a good and successful rebound. strength tends to fly thru the roof beating most PB and usually at a lighter weight. add to this you have been malnutritioned for a long time during a diet and not been recovering properly and your very likely to pick up injuries.


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> I had a small tear in my pec minor where it attaches to the delt, wasn't anything major but got a bit of deep tissue work done to work away any scar.
> 
> *The physio and one or two other people I've spoken to have said to me that flat benching is a very common injury causer, something to do with the leverages and angles in most people (sorry I'm a bit vague after a night of more dnp induced lack of sleep)*
> 
> long story short, I've never flat benched since snd it's never flared back up


Can totally see it when you look at it mechanically - sods law is I am the opposite :lol:

Incline hurts me, or certainly makes existing injuries worse - flat tends to be problem free.

Must be to do with my clavical width, plus my pec tie ins are wider than average, at least weeman keeps saying so... slight individual differences that mean a different tack has to be used...

Simple plan Rab - if you have identified something that hurts you - even if you can't explain why - don't do it! Smith pressing for shoulders always seems to do my shoulders in, so I just refuse to do it...


----------



## RedKola

Looking chunky when I seen you in the gym on Sunday, you'll be overtaking Rams and Bri in no time! :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Ramsay and Brian? Never heard of them???

:lol:


----------



## RedKola

Yeah, someone briefly mentioned them...dinnae ken who they actually are though. :confused1:


----------



## Team1

ANd im now at te stage where im to restless and want to slowly bring my condiion in. Im also starting to get filled with self doubt again....that iwont be able to get into the same nick anwont be any bigger or better. What a gimp i am

I also had no issue tonight training chest doing a pre-exhaust routine and avoiding certain exercises that flared it up.


----------



## Team1

*Woes*

Injured my lat/rear delt tie in tonight doing deadlifts. bollocks. just a strain but its sell sore now and feels inflamed. Pulled 180k asy for me and went up to 190k. got the rep away then felt something creakin and knew to drop it. Now hurting and inflamed!!!

ALso

Started dieting this week as just "eating clean" doesnt workfor me. im apparently either eatin too regular piles of crap or im on the diet and only cheating on a saturday

Seem to be taking it a bit bad. Grumpy today at work like 4 weeks out stuff and managed to loose y gym bag and all thw wraps and waste half my night wondering where it was blaming either myslef for not locking the car and it being stolen or leaving it in the gym car park and driving away.....it was in the house :lol: but i have no recolection of it getting there and i dont know why as i always juleave it in the boot of my car 

Diet is causing mayhem already :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Injuries......Peptides..... :whistling:


----------



## Team1

Telin ya mate. Its looking like i will have to as my back is ghay and i need it to be working

Tie is to rear delt being shot to **** is gonna be a major woe i bet for a very long time


----------



## StephenC

You know where I am if you need to chat mate


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> *Woes*
> 
> Injured my lat/rear delt tie in tonight doing deadlifts. bollocks. just a strain but its sell sore now and feels inflamed. Pulled 180k asy for me and went up to 190k. got the rep away then felt something creakin and knew to drop it. Now hurting and inflamed!!!
> 
> ALso
> 
> Started dieting this week as just "eating clean" doesnt workfor me. im apparently either eatin too regular piles of crap or im on the diet and only cheating on a saturday
> 
> Seem to be taking it a bit bad. Grumpy today at work like 4 weeks out stuff and managed to loose y gym bag and all thw wraps and waste half my night wondering where it was blaming either myslef for not locking the car and it being stolen or leaving it in the gym car park and driving away.....it was in the house :lol: but i have no recolection of it getting there and i dont know why as i always juleave it in the boot of my car
> 
> Diet is causing mayhem already :lol:


So the bag was in the house all along, you must be totally beelin :lol:

Earlier in the year I played - all be it inconsistently - with GHRP, and it seemed to help my shoulder, to a point.

Using it again just now, and again it seems like my shoulder is staying as good as can be expected, pressed 100lb bells t'other night with no massive discomfort (all though still felt as if walking on egg shells).

So I would maybe give them a blast mate, inexpensive, no known (yet) major health probs, and might help. At very worst, it will do nowt... at best it accelerate injury healing and maybe aid fat loss...


----------



## weeman

yep to echo this my delt/pec injury that flares on and off for years now got to point last year where i couldnt barely press anything for months which depressed fuk out of me,change within weeks using ghrp6/grf was remarkable,didnt completely heal it but by fuk it was night and day,went from not being able to bench to being able to bench 180k in weeks 

And stop doubting yourself bell end,your gnr be bigger and tighter this time around,you gotta believe me cos you didnt believe me when i said you will either place or win the shows earlier on in the year if you let us help,and low and behold who was right?........


----------



## Team1

Truth be told I'm a pussy

Only had 1 sub q shot in my life....mt2 and firstly the pin didn't burst the skin very good then the mt2 stung so bad I couldn't even finish

0.2 of a ml :lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Truth be told I'm a pussy
> 
> Only had 1 sub q shot in my life....mt2 and firstly the pin didn't burst the skin very good then the mt2 stung so bad I couldn't even finish
> 
> 0.2 of a ml :lol:


I have recently started doing my subq shots in the thin skin on the outer thigh, utterly, completley, totally painless. I was getting sick of the nip from doing the ab skin, plus it seems to go into the leg skin way easier.


----------



## Simon m

Rab

What's one more pr**k, compared to the hundreds you've had over the years.

Get on the peps!


----------



## Team1

i think its the inslin all in one pins i have are bad for it cos by the time you use it to go into the rubber vial...its half blunt

Maybe be better buying a box of really fine gauge ones from medisave and goign for it

Its the pain and annoyance of 2x a day wee pricks and the time consumption when already up at 5am to fit in cardio before work without more for that. I can see me jackin it and being inconsistant maybe?


----------



## rs007

Preload one insulin syringe in the backend (something tells me you might be good at that) using another. This means its needle is nice and sharp.

But - and this is potentially unsafe althought it is howI have always done it - I use these insulin pins umpteen times. I'll load it up to the hilt with GHRP doses and jsut keep going till the syringe is empty. If it is still going in fine - which it does in outer quad skin - then I might even reload it :lol:

As I say, would prob be heavily frowned upon, but I have been doing this for years.


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Preload one insulin syringe in the backend (something tells me you might be good at that) using another. This means its needle is nice and sharp.
> 
> But - and this is potentially unsafe althought it is howI have always done it - I use these insulin pins umpteen times. I'll load it up to the hilt with GHRP doses and jsut keep going till the syringe is empty. If it is still going in fine - which it does in outer quad skin - then I might even reload it :lol:
> 
> As I say, would prob be heavily frowned upon, but I have been doing this for years.


Ditto mate, a slin pin for sub-q will last me days and tbh I can use a slin pin for siting multiple areas quite easily :whistling:


----------



## hilly

i use one slin pin for 3 jabs. does me a day


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> i use one slin pin for 3 jabs. does me a day


Very obviously not Scottish, a pin can do myself, Rams, Weeman and Rab a fornight between us:lol:

< The above is a joke before i'm quoted in the fvcking national press or some sh1t:cursing:


----------



## Team1

WHat you mean load at the back end Ramsay? WHy does everything you suggest to me have ghay undertones?

ALso....you going down the gym on Saturday morning? If weeC*nt is going for his cardio early...ill be there whipping him on with my skipping ropes, telling to stop taking and walk faster...and hope to see him stripped off end of week pre cheat

I hate him again now im back on my diet. Yes...i know im on diet at my own accord but im blaming him anyway :lol:

Oh and vascularity up a bit as of yesterday and weight down to 197.5 this morning so im hoping ive dropped a bit of water at leas thtis week. Wont be that full to bursting way though with me having now lost about 200g a day in biscuits and bramley apple pies etc  but not flat as im having a fair whack of carbs


----------



## rs007

:lol:

Basically, pull whatever you want into insulin syringe 1.

Take insulin syringe 2, pull the plunger right out.

Squirt contents of syringe 1 into backend of syringe 2.

Put the plunger back into syringe 2 just a tiny bit, then shake all the liquid down to the plunger end. Hold onto the plunger while doing this so it doesnt fall out and your liquid don't end up all over the carpet.

Expell air from syring. You now have one preloaded insulin syringe, with a virgin needle :thumbup1:

Don't know what is happening with gym, might be early as I have to watch Angel all day. If I do go down early, I need to get a couple of pics of my fat ass for my journal, you'll be shocked at how fat a ***** can get in 4 weeks :lol:


----------



## rs007

Random info fly by

Reids food services moving tomorrow, going round near the train station.

Do you know they do tuna? Pound odds for a 400g can, and they do massive catering cans if you use a lot of it, for muchos cheapness


----------



## Team1

OK...so you are maybe going in early saturday morning to get pics? good. i want to jiggle your bits with a pokey stick :lol:

im thick...so will bring along a insulin pin for you to explain but tbh the injury is feeling better already and i may just have been panic stricken and over reacting :lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> OK...so you are maybe going in early saturday morning to get pics? good. i want to jiggle your bits with a pokey stick :lol:
> 
> im thick...so will bring along a insulin pin for you to explain but tbh the injury is feeling better already and i may just have been panic stricken and over reacting :lol:


Think it has just been a minor tug, but if I were you I would lay back on poundage with big lifts just a wee bit, and go for a couple more reps. Clearly your body hasn't fully recovered from the rigours of dieting... your strength is back, your drive is back, but that connective tissue is one slow retarded son of a bitch and just takes a bit longer to get its game back.

If it is any consolation, both Brian and me have done it, hurt oursleves post show through being a bit hasty - so basically if guys as fvcking awesome as us do it, then a total dickhead fat face cvnt like you shouldn't feel bad :thumbup1:

I'll pop down early on regardless if training or not, just to laugh at weeman and eat pies and stuff

(ps only suggesting holding back poundages so I can beat you  )


----------



## Simon m

Rab

I use a slin pin for GHRP 4/5 times no worries.


----------



## Team1

*Training*

Tried a Neil "Pro Maker" Hill leg workout today. A lesser mortal wouldnt een be typing this right now

In short its crazy high reps

I did a 56 rep leg press. was shooting for 60 reps and i nealry died and folded 4 reps shy. 14 plates on the machine. rest pausing for a few seconds to get there and as the quads fatigue...moving the feet further up the plate and it changes the stresses slightly to keep you going.

did a 100kg x24 rep set of barbell squats followed by an 18 rep set of front squats at 60k

set of 18 or 19 rep leg ext followed by partial reps beyond failure, then one more wee set of partial reps

Very VERY different for me but nothin should be ruled out and that was good fun in a sick kinda way


----------



## Team1

Few Progress snaps. 13 weeks left to be in shape for the brits so looking to gently bring it in and not make my summer miserable


----------



## rs007

well you look great in the pics, but believe me when I say they don't do you justice. The fact of the sh1t light meant using the flash, and that flashed out a lot of detail. Might be best taking pics in cardio room or in the main gym proper.

13 weeks, plenty of time mate, this is not a problem - will be a good few lb of lean tissue up come the time too I wouldn't doubt.


----------



## Team1

I look better in the pics than i thought i might from some angles so good to hear you say that

Cheated as hard as i could at the weekend although it was a pathtic effort as ive been eating quite a lot for me still on this "diet" so really not got that crazy appetite for it yet.

I canny see me growing any more mate but i suppose i do have some ace cards up my sleeve yet and as im ahead of the game....there could be a few ideas to play with if im say 3-4 weeks out with 9 to go


----------



## StephenC

Def a lot better looking in the flesh mate, still very lean with a lot of detail 

I'm erring on the side of trying to grow for the next short period as with your metabolism and the fact that you have very recently been peeled, getting back into condition should be a breeze for you


----------



## Team1

I think it would be a foolish endeavour to try and all out grow at this point. WHy lose condition and time up your sleeve for the sake of an extra pound of lean tissue say? when the potential result is meaning harder dieting and then probably losing the pound of muscle gained?

Plus im just off the crest of the rebound wave...my body has had a wee spurt of growth and most probably doent want to grow any more right now. Maybe after a months of gentle diet and conditioning i can throw in a few weeks of say 200 extra gram of carbs and stop cardio...add in an ace card or two and it will be ready for a wee burst then with minimal impact on conditioning?

Thats just my current thinking. Id rather be gentlly coming in with that oppertunity than being greedy for more size right now for all it will be come removal of water and fat?

What you recon that being said?


----------



## Team1

And the other point being...I cant be the biggest guy on the Brits Stage in my class...but i can be the most conditioned or equal most conditioned if i get it right...so it would make sense to give the upmost priority to having the best chance of this possible.?

The other point is also if im ready early i have time to experiment with better carbing up procedures as i feel i could have been fuller last shows...but Weehitler and the crackhead team agreed to play it safe and be tight rather than risk spilling. Time on my hands could mean extra pounds of fullness if i get the carb up right by experimenting prior? IF i go for growth now....lose diet time and get a little fat on...i will lose this oppertunity too.

This sh!t has been keeping me up at night Stephen as you can see :lol:


----------



## FATBOY

you have stayed in good condition buddy 13 weeks is a perect time scale for you , your strengh is condition anyway, but any added tissue will be a bonus


----------



## Team1

FATBOY said:


> you have stayed in good condition buddy 13 weeks is a perect time scale for you , your strengh is condition anyway, but any added tissue will be a bonus


Thanks mate. All going well I can keep improving atd show up looking my very best

I'm not expecting anything out of the Brits....I'm there to give it my all you can be sure, but the standard is very high and ill take whatever I get. Only thing I would be gutted with is if I came last. That would suck :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Thanks mate. All going well I can keep improving atd show up looking my very best
> 
> I'm not expecting anything out of the Brits....I'm there to give it my all you can be sure, but the standard is very high and ill take whatever I get. Only thing I would be gutted with is if I came last. That would suck :lol:


Two things you want at the Brits;

option 1: place highly n become an immortal Ayrshire hero

option 2: be absolute crap and don't get invited back to the 2nd day so you can do what is known as pulling a weeman, ie going to the show with junk food n drink :lol:


----------



## rs007

Good logical thinking there Rab. What I mean is that you ALREADY will ahve put on a cheeky pound or three of lean tissue, I mean fvcking look at you!

But no reason why you couldn't gain a little on the initial run - no one is talking about goign all out, I agree that would be counter productive - but there is a fine line to be walked, you CAN gain muscle and lose fat at the same time, at least in the early stages of a diet. It is all goign to be in the nutrient manipulation.

But

You are a dick

I just googled my name to see what comes up as I am getting around a bit now.

Last result on first page - you saying I am a raging poofter on that other board, bet folks will believe that too :lol:

I will neither confirm or deny said allegation upon my sexuality


----------



## Team1

Raging poofter :lol:

I cant think of a more accurate description of your sexuality tbh

re gaining a bit more. my logis is geared to this mate. ie - food is still high-ish, just clean with 20-25 min cardio AM

All going well....ill keep coming in slightly and be sitting a comfy 3-4 weeks out with months still to play with meaning i can play some ace cards and experiment with carb up scenarios etc

Doing ovetime just now. FIona thinks im usign the money to buy wedding rings.....but what good are wedding rings as ace cards in bodybuilding? :lol:


----------



## MXD

you look great mate!

Dont do a ramsay and use the same pin for the ghrp though I used one for 4 days and I must of push a pathogen into the fat on my stomach cus I went reaslly itchy and it came up like a golf ball texture! One pin 3* a day max lol

What you weighing atm bud? x

Edit: and whats your macros atm ?


----------



## rs007

MXD said:


> you look great mate!
> 
> *Dont do a ramsay and use the same pin* for the ghrp though I used one for 4 days and I must of push a pathogen into the fat on my stomach cus I went reaslly itchy and it came up like a golf ball texture! One pin 3* a day max lol
> 
> What you weighing atm bud? x
> 
> Edit: and whats your macros atm ?


Ach away MXD, you are clearly not Scottish

Apart from the fact that we are all hard as a hoors heart up here, it is also too cold for pathogens to even exist

And top that off with possibly the biggest reason for a Scotsman to multi use a slin pin - saves having to buy them as frequently :thumbup1:

:lol:


----------



## MXD

Pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Team1

MXD said:


> you look great mate!
> 
> Dont do a ramsay and use the same pin for the ghrp though I used one for 4 days and I must of push a pathogen into the fat on my stomach cus I went reaslly itchy and it came up like a golf ball texture! One pin 3* a day max lol
> 
> What you weighing atm bud? x
> 
> Edit: and whats your macros atm ?


Hi mate. I'm about 200lb this morning and I can't tell u my macros and diet as its secret Team Weeman information I can't share

:lol:


----------



## MXD

haha ass hole!

Samw weight as me atm then lol, you're more cut mind lol how tall are you?


----------



## StephenC

Team Weeman FTW :lol:


----------



## hilly

all these secrets eh. you scottish boys keep things close to ure chest haha.

Lookin good my mate. Im with rams here push the food a little and get some more lbm added. not stupidly but with the position ure in now i reckon you could add a couple of pound without sacrificing condition at all


----------



## Team1

MXD said:


> haha ass hole!
> 
> Samw weight as me atm then lol, you're more cut mind lol how tall are you?


Sorry bud, but I can't tell you this either. Team Weeman don't go into such details with a potential nemesis :lol:

Ill give u a clue. I'm taller than 5 foot, but shorter than 6 foot :lol:

And my fat n carb macros are between 50 and 500g of each poer day. Protein is 350 or maybe a bit less


----------



## Gym Bunny

Team1 said:


> Sorry bud, but I can't tell you this either. Team Weeman don't go into such details with a potential nemesis :lol:
> 
> *Ill give u a clue. I'm taller than 5 foot, but shorter than 6 foot* :lol:
> 
> And my fat n carb macros are between 50 and 500g of each poer day. Protein is 350 or maybe a bit less


Is that with or without heels? :rolleye:

*snigger* I just hope you're taller than a hobbit Rab or my respect for you will dwindle :lol:


----------



## Simon m

I think Rab wears flats looking at his poor calve development:lol:


----------



## Team1

That was a low blow you old dog :lol:

They have got better and despite their weakness...I'm happy weith them in the pics!


----------



## MXD

Simon m said:


> I think Rab wears flats looking at his poor calve development:lol:


Rab you tit fuk I'll kick your ass anyway. Classics here I come :whistling:

Si - What the **** is my excuse then!? :laugh:


----------



## Team1

That's it mate...build yourself up nice n high

Big boys makin threats. I love it :lol:

Xxx


----------



## MXD

Even if I don't kick your ass I'm still going to suprise bum you while you're in the back double bicep on stage.

Don't take much to push your posing trunks to the side and BANG front double suddenly turns into a bent over glute spread in front of a cuple a hundred people :bounce:

Be warned or afraid.. your choice :lol: :laugh: xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Oh my poor imagination! I nearly choked to death on my coffee.

I think we need to enact a "what goes on tour, stays on tour" order. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

MXD said:


> Even if I don't kick your ass I'm still going to suprise bum you while you're in the back double bicep on stage.
> 
> Don't take much to push your posing trunks to the side and BANG front double suddenly turns into a bent over glute spread in front of a cuple a hundred people :bounce:
> 
> Be warned or afraid.. your choice :lol: :laugh: xx


Damn bro, if thats what is on offer I am going on starvation diet to get into classics too, I had no idea it was so awesome/rewarding

Who needs a fvcking plastic trophy when you can get surprise bum-raped on stage, that is just the stuff of dreams


----------



## Team1

Max you fool

Are you forgetting who is prepping me?

I'm a Team Weeman honours student. We spend many many hours preparing for such things...and much MUCH worse...so you and your sausage weapon don't frighten me.

Surprise bumming attacks on stage was infact the first thing he taught me. Yes...he is a very hands on kinda coach and likes to teach you the hard way. took me 12 times and 6 blood transfusions before I learned how to fend off such an attack without even having to ruin the pose.

Also bear in mind RS and Mrs Weeman have also been involved in the Team Weeman camp and training procedures. Nuff Said!

I think its YOU who should be afraid my friend


----------



## Ser

:innocent: :innocent:

Me? Involed in something like that? I think not! :lol:

:devil2:


----------



## StephenC

These guys have obviously never seen or heard of the Saturday morning naked athlete production line at camp Team Weeman

You've got the Team Weeman coaches Weeman & RS (Sidekick for the Haterz putting anyone in the gym with an inkling to compete through a gruelling round of posing and sexual workouts while at all times maintaining the official Ayrshire Mafia uniform of your trousers at your ankles.

Could sell tickets to that Saturday morning show :lol:


----------



## Team1

LOL

THis things you taught me should come in handy ser. They hurt ALOT when being taught....and ill never be the same again...but it could be the difference here if someone comes at me with a multi dildo attack a la Bruno


----------



## Ser

It is all for your own good Robert, we only want what is best for you


----------



## Simon m

And people say that bodybuilding attracts gheys and perverts...

I say what's wrong with a nice friendly bumming?

Remember the saying "one up the bum, no harm done"!


----------



## Gym Bunny

StephenC said:


> These guys have obviously never seen or heard of the Saturday morning naked athlete production line at camp Team Weeman
> 
> You've got the Team Weeman coaches Weeman & RS (Sidekick for the Haterz putting anyone in the gym with an inkling to compete through a gruelling round of posing and sexual workouts while at all times maintaining the official Ayrshire Mafia uniform of your trousers at your ankles.
> 
> Could sell tickets to that Saturday morning show :lol:


Make a video and sell it!


----------



## LittleChris

MXD, have you qualified for the Brits then?


----------



## Ser

Gym Bunny said:


> Make a video and sell it!


We are sworn(and signed into a contract) to secrecy about Team Weeslut tactics, so no video of the whole process....but maybe a snippet here or there would be ok?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mrs Weeman said:


> We are sworn(and signed into a contract) to secrecy about Team Weeslut tactics, so no video of the whole process....but maybe a snippet here or there would be ok?


 :crying: No vids? But how am I supposed to wind Rab up with no vids. :crying:

Need vids! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## StephenC

Gym Bunny said:


> Make a video and sell it!


Unfortuanetly for the general public, the advanced scientific training methods at Camp Team Weeman are so secretive that no filming is allowed, you may request a day pass to witness said spectacle for yourself, these are available via Weeman, RS or Ser, but I believe the "charges" are interesting :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> We are sworn(and signed into a contract) to secrecy about Team Weeslut tactics, so no video of the whole process....but maybe a snippet here or there would be ok?


Beat me to it :lol:


----------



## MXD

LittleChris said:


> MXD, have you qualified for the Brits then?


No dood. I'm meeting alot of people there and watching if I don't qual if I do then great. I don't expect too lol.


----------



## LittleChris

MXD said:


> No dood. I'm meeting alot of people there and watching if I don't qual if I do then great. I don't expect too lol.


Have a good shape to you buddy, don't sell yourself short :beer:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Sorry bud, but I can't tell you this either. Team Weeman don't go into such details with a potential nemesis :lol:
> 
> Ill give u a clue. I'm taller than 5 foot, but shorter than 6 foot :lol:
> 
> And my fat n carb macros are between 50 and 500g of each poer day. Protein is 350 or maybe a bit less





Team1 said:


> Max you fool
> 
> Are you forgetting who is prepping me?
> 
> I'm a Team Weeman honours student. We spend many many hours preparing for such things...and much MUCH worse...so you and your sausage weapon don't frighten me.
> 
> Surprise bumming attacks on stage was infact the first thing he taught me. Yes...he is a very hands on kinda coach and likes to teach you the hard way. took me 12 times and 6 blood transfusions before I learned how to fend off such an attack without even having to ruin the pose.
> 
> Also bear in mind RS and Mrs Weeman have also been involved in the Team Weeman camp and training procedures. Nuff Said!
> 
> I think its YOU who should be afraid my friend





StephenC said:


> These guys have obviously never seen or heard of the Saturday morning naked athlete production line at camp Team Weeman
> 
> You've got the Team Weeman coaches Weeman & RS (Sidekick for the Haterz putting anyone in the gym with an inkling to compete through a gruelling round of posing and sexual workouts while at all times maintaining the official Ayrshire Mafia uniform of your trousers at your ankles.
> 
> Could sell tickets to that Saturday morning show :lol:





StephenC said:


> Unfortuanetly for the general public, the advanced scientific training methods at Camp Team Weeman are so secretive that no filming is allowed, you may request a day pass to witness said spectacle for yourself, these are available via Weeman, RS or Ser, but I believe the "charges" are interesting :lol:


ROFLMFAO:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:crying and wheezing:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB

Team1 said:


> Few Progress snaps. 13 weeks left to be in shape for the brits so looking to gently bring it in and not make my summer miserable


Looking very good mate :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Thanks mate.

*General Update*

Just had a wee peel off there with the missus - a hard hard nose bint who doubted i was gonna be lean enough and good enough to do this years shows till about 2 weeks out....thinks im tighter again and could probably do the Dundee show looking respectable if i just keep cruising in the way im doing now - on a lot of blody food so metabloism must be roaring!

Not sure what to do but kinda want to do it i think. i have trunks...i have pleny tan.....i dont think it would be too much of a hinderance or derailment from the bigger picture of Brits Prep...it may infact be a good thing as i could be 95% say for Dundee...then do a wee 2 week rebound before gently cruising in to the Brits

Will need to discuss this further with Team Weeman

There is the school of thought that says i shouldnt do the show at any ess than 100% but im not sure i agree tbh. More stage time...more practice...more confidence going onto the British stage?


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> *General Update*
> 
> Just had a wee peel off there with the missus - a hard hard nose bint who doubted i was gonna be lean enough and good enough to do this years shows till about 2 weeks out....thinks im tighter again and could probably do the Dundee show looking respectable if i just keep cruising in the way im doing now - on a lot of blody food so metabloism must be roaring!
> 
> Not sure what to do but kinda want to do it i think. i have trunks...i have pleny tan.....i dont think it would be too much of a hinderance or derailment from the bigger picture of Brits Prep...it may infact be a good thing as i could be 95% say for Dundee...then do a wee 2 week rebound before gently cruising in to the Brits
> 
> Will need to discuss this further with Team Weeman
> 
> There is the school of thought that says i shouldnt do the show at any ess than 100% but im not sure i agree tbh. More stage time...more practice...more confidence going onto the British stage?


As per Bulk's comments in my journal, speak to a Ukbff rep before deciding to do anything, theyre rather pernickity re qualifications etc


----------



## Team1

Probably mate. Dunno what the deal will be. Ill just decide on the week

What was a wind up this morning may turn to reality :lol:

Im not doing it for a trophy....id do any class...be that int, classic or Mr classes. Feck it! Just be exciting to get up there as i loved it and its further experience to take forward to the Brits


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Probably mate. Dunno what the deal will be. Ill just decide on the week
> 
> What was a wind up this morning may turn to reality :lol:
> 
> Im not doing it for a trophy....id do any class...be that int, classic or Mr classes. Feck it! Just be exciting to get up there as i loved it and its further experience to take forward to the Brits


You can and I've no doubt will hold your own in any class mate, just double check that nothing is going to interfere or negate your current qualification


----------



## Ser

Both ukbff shows, so it won't


----------



## WRT

Looking very good in pics mate.

What does it take to join Team Weeman™. I imagine lots of bumming while being fuked in the ear and spiroasted between Rams and Bri.


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> Both ukbff shows, so it won't


Even if he qualifies in a different class from his current qual?

Ie he turns up on the day and there are no other classics so decides to do a Mr's and places and gets an invite? Would this replace the previous one or could he choose?


----------



## Ser

Not sure, but i couldn't see it meaning he couldn't compete at all

I would imagine he could choose...but will try to find out for clarification:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

I just think it's worth asking the question rather than the other possible outcome, no matter how slim A chance it was


----------



## Team1

After going out a drive tonight to clear my head..im even more unsure than ever :lol:

Not gonna shoot for this showas such...keeping everything pretty much the same. Will get stripped for a peek on Sat/Sun then decide. Not gonna drop any food or risk the Brits thats for sure

2 weeks from now if im not a kick in the ass of ready and its no real hardship or risk..ill prob commit or not then

Whats the wors that could happen? :lol:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> *General Update*
> 
> Just had a wee peel off there with the missus - a hard hard nose bint who doubted i was gonna be lean enough and good enough to do this years shows till about 2 weeks out....thinks im tighter again and could probably do the Dundee show looking respectable if i just keep cruising in the way im doing now - on a lot of blody food so metabloism must be roaring!
> 
> Not sure what to do but kinda want to do it i think. i have trunks...i have pleny tan.....i dont think it would be too much of a hinderance or derailment from the bigger picture of Brits Prep...it may infact be a good thing as i could be 95% say for Dundee...then do a wee 2 week rebound before gently cruising in to the Brits
> 
> Will need to discuss this further with Team Weeman
> 
> There is the school of thought that says i shouldnt do the show at any ess than 100% but im not sure i agree tbh. More stage time...more practice...more confidence going onto the British stage?


the suggestion has met Team Weeman's approval,i think go for it as per phone convo,start accelarating a bit just now for the next fortnight,insert cpl of bits into meds to aid with this,at two week out from Dundee show decide yay or nay,you can defo be a 95% or better version of what was at Paisley without being detrimental to the bigger picture of the Brits,only question mark is how it stands as per you already being qualified,there is defo something in the rules regarding this.



WRT said:


> Looking very good in pics mate.
> 
> What does it take to join Team Weeman™. I imagine lots of bumming while being fuked in the ear and spiroasted between Rams and Bri.


thats about the size of it mate :lol:



StephenC said:


> Even if he qualifies in a different class from his current qual?
> 
> Ie he turns up on the day and there are no other classics so decides to do a Mr's and places and gets an invite? Would this replace the previous one or could he choose?


I'd be checking with Bill and Wanda as Stephen and Rams also said last night,just in case,i know down South at some of the shows they have an extra class for guys that have already qualified but want more stage time anyway,therebye not taking the chance of a qualify away from another competitor basically.

Also once you've qualified for Brits you can choose to do any class you choose on the day of the finals which would be relevant to you,so could do either classic class or one of the Mr weight classes,i can not see them letting you do inters at all now after winning the classic Mr class tho which is fair enough


----------



## Magic Torch

weeman said:


> Also once you've qualified for Brits you can choose to do any class you choose on the day of the finals which would be relevant to you,so could do either classic class or one of the Mr weight classes,i can not see them letting you do inters at all now after winning the classic Mr class tho which is fair enough


From what I know if it helps....

UKBFF are supposed to do a 'already qualified' class where invitee's can compete with UKBFF before the finals again....they did this so that athletes would stay loyal.

Trevor Chung did the Muscle talk show (classics) after already getting an invite in the mr class at the SE show. So you could do it, but not sure if the first invite is nullified.....defo check with Bill and Wanda.

You can enter the Inters tho having been a given an invite to the brits, Classics and Juniors are not included in that rule for inters. 100% on that one.


----------



## rs007

Magic Torch said:


> *You can enter the Inters tho having been a given an invite to the brits, Classics and Juniors are not included in that rule for inters. 100% on that one*.


Uh oh, bitch fight between Rab and Stephen :lol:

Anyone got any popcorn, this is going to be good, kinda similar to a retard fight, or midget fight even

:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

rs007 said:


> Uh oh, bitch fight between Rab and Stephen :lol:
> 
> Anyone got any popcorn, this is going to be good, kinda similar to a retard fight, or midget fight even
> 
> :lol:


LOL are they gonna do the same class?


​
INTERMEDIATES class is restricted to those competitors who have never qualified for the UK Championships before, whether or not they accepted their invitation. This rule is not applicable to Junior or Classic BB competitors.

http://www.ukbff.co.uk/pdfs/Federation_Rules.pdf


----------



## rs007

Magic Torch said:


> LOL are they gonna do the same class?
> 
> INTERMEDIATES class is restricted to those competitors who have never qualified for the UK Championships before, whether or not they accepted their invitation. This rule is not applicable to Junior or Classic BB competitors.
> 
> http://www.ukbff.co.uk/pdfs/Federation_Rules.pdf


Ach well, seems not, Rab qualified for the finals in May.

EDIT: just saw "this rule does not apply to classics and juniors"

:lol: I am slow at times, bear with me :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

rs007 said:


> Ach well, seems not, Rab qualified for the finals in May.


Read the last line thicko! :lol:


----------



## rs007

Magic Torch said:


> Read the last line thicko! :lol:


I know, edited jsut before you posted :lol:

Also says in the next line of the rules that once a competitor has qualified in a particular class, they aren't allowed to do that class again.

So no classic for Rab this time, Mr classes or inters it is, and although I do not know for sure, if he qualified in either, I would imagine it would over-ride his classics invite :confused1:

This is the bit we need clarification on; if he qualifies again in a different class, what happens then? Does he get to choose what class he enters at the brits? Does one invite cancel the other?


----------



## Simon m

I wish he could do the Classic in another area and enter the finals twice, so he would have to do a pose down against himself. Do you think they'd bring on a mirrors to allow that, or is his face so ugly that would break and cause a H&S problem?


----------



## Team1

:lol:

Just spoke to the show organiser Harry Ogg and he needs

to speak to the ukbff fella mentioned above and get back to

Me with the deal here


----------



## StephenC

Good stuff Rab, best to get it sorted before you go mentally commiting to anything 

fvckn hope you do get to do it mate, even if you do hand me my a55 in the inters :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

OK

Todays Plans went sh!t

Picked up my training partner Mark aka Franco...then Weeman aka Ken W...went for a sunbed and whilst we were waiting on Weeslut getting a ginger sunbed roasting..i ran along to this wee top notch bakers and bought a box of cakes

Yum Yum

Strawberry tart

Apple Slice

Caramel Shortcake

Caramel Cup cake

Cream Cookie bun

Headed to the gym feeling all smug as fcuk thinking Ramsay would show....and we could sit eating a box of cakes right in front of the Judas douche bag whilst he watched

Sadly he didnt show. Some would say coincidence..some would say he was tipped off by an inside Rat....HMMMMM

ANyway..point is...ive been cheating like fcuk today..will probably have some serious sh!t tomorrow too and i canny see me making it in for Dundee with this current attitude

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Yum Yum
> 
> Strawberry tart
> 
> Apple Slice
> 
> Caramel Shortcake
> 
> Caramel Cup cake
> 
> Cream Cookie bun
> 
> Yum Yum
> 
> Strawberry tart
> 
> Apple Slice
> 
> Caramel Shortcake
> 
> Caramel Cup cake
> 
> Cream Cookie bun
> 
> Yum Yum
> 
> Strawberry tart
> 
> Apple Slice
> 
> Caramel Shortcake
> 
> Caramel Cup cake
> 
> Cream Cookie bun
> 
> Yum Yum
> 
> Strawberry tart
> 
> Apple Slice
> 
> Caramel Shortcake
> 
> Caramel Cup cake
> 
> Cream Cookie bun
> 
> :lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> OK
> 
> Todays Plans went sh!t
> 
> Picked up my training partner Mark aka Franco...then Weeman aka Ken W...went for a sunbed and whilst we were waiting on Weeslut getting a ginger sunbed roasting..i ran along to this wee top notch bakers and bought a box of cakes
> 
> Yum Yum
> 
> Strawberry tart
> 
> Apple Slice
> 
> Caramel Shortcake
> 
> Caramel Cup cake
> 
> Cream Cookie bun
> 
> Headed to the gym feeling all smug as fcuk thinking Ramsay would show....and we could sit eating a box of cakes right in front of the Judas douche bag whilst he watched
> 
> Sadly he didnt show. *Some would say coincidence..some would say he was tipped off by an inside Rat....HMMMMM*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> ANyway..point is...ive been cheating like fcuk today..will probably have some serious sh!t tomorrow too and i canny see me making it in for Dundee with this current attitude
> 
> :lol:


And some would say I had been pizened by my mother in law and her out of date eggs (oohh that actually sounds kinda dirty) and woke up kinda hung over from the pizen - I mean you would have had to step over the puddle of spew (containing chunks of half digested egg white) that serves as evidence on your way into said gym?

Yeah alright I was also tipped off

:lol:


----------



## Team1

LOL

Well ment to be training legs tomorra but tbh my ass is so sore from a jab that i will need crutces to help me walk into the gym and help me jump ofer the RS Pizen spewy eggs

Sick of this sh!t.


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> LOL
> 
> Well ment to be training legs tomorra but tbh my ass is so sore from a jab that i will need crutces to help me walk into the gym and help me jump ofer the RS Pizen spewy eggs
> 
> *Sick of this sh!t*.


Get it dealt with then:lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> LOL
> 
> Well ment to be training legs tomorra but tbh my ass is so sore from a jab that i will need crutces to help me walk into the gym and help me jump ofer the RS Pizen spewy eggs
> 
> Sick of this sh!t.


Life is too short (esp when prepping) to be tolerating bad PIP mate, dump it and get something else, then avoid that brand - obv doesn't agree with you.


----------



## Simon m

Wise words Rab, buy something better and get back on the diet. $ shows in a year would be cool!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Come on Rabby, buck up and be cheerful. This might entertain you. On Saturday had a mixed rugby tournament in 34°C heat.....Rugby, on sunbaked ground with hot sweaty, hairy men. I have skinned my **** on the pitch so I feel for you on PIP.


----------



## MXD

Whar brand mate? Pc for the win


----------



## Gym-pig

Why I am following your diet and you're fooking wimping it ??? :cursing:

Come on Pal we are all rooting for the Rab !!! :thumb:


----------



## Team1

*DUNDEE SHOW UPDATE*

After the weekend i have kinda resigned myself to not doing the dundee show in 3.5 weeks. Wont be ready and not hungry enough

Just ot a phonecal from Harry Ogg the show promoter who got back on the UKBFF stance on a guy thats qualified for the Brits doing another qualifyer show

The rules are im not aloud to do ANY class as if i qualify again im taking a qualification away from smeone else for nothing.......and a ew otherminor reasons so in short if i want to do it Harry has to enter another "challenge Class" for guys like me and if i was alone in the class would probably get stuck up with the guys of the same weight class for comparisons and so i aint up ther like a plumb myself

Bit bollocks but i see the point tbh. Aint bothered but i did love competitn...id love to do as many shows as possible and id like to be able to support another Scottish show as we have so few as it is.

We will see how things go but i cant see me being in decent enough nick tbh


----------



## rs007

fk me

went into the gym this morning to drop off a tub of protien to Brian, and Rab was in with a couple of other guys who had came down to train - Mark Cooper who came 2nd to Rab in the UKBFF Scottish, and James "madwolf" Wylie who competes up here too.

Putting it lightly, watching them train was like watching a fvcking gaychat advert, proper sausage fest of classic proportions!!!!


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> fk me
> 
> went into the gym this morning to drop off a tub of protien to Brian, and Rab was in with a couple of other guys who had came down to train - Mark Cooper who came 2nd to Rab in the UKBFF Scottish, and James "madwolf" Wylie who competes up here too.
> 
> Putting it lightly, watching them train was like watching a fvcking gaychat advert, proper sausage fest of classic proportions!!!!


Awww your kidding, have I missed it? 

liked the pun mate "classic proportions" boom boom :lol:


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> fk me
> 
> went into the gym this morning to drop off a tub of protien to Brian, and Rab was in with a couple of other guys who had came down to train - Mark Cooper who came 2nd to Rab in the UKBFF Scottish, and James "madwolf" Wylie who competes up here too.
> 
> Putting it lightly, watching them train was like watching a fvcking gaychat advert, proper sausage fest of classic proportions!!!!


How much "touching" went on?

Did they squat with a spotter deep in the hole?


----------



## Team1

Rammers. Your classic jibes are going to be nothing compared to the "swimmer" spamming i have planned for your journal this week

Dick

*Update*

Been moseying along now and have dropped a bit of the post sho binge fat ad water. In reasonable nick and in a good position for the Brits.

I have purchaced the services of Weeman aka Brian Harris to prep me for this show. Afet being amazed at what he did for me back in spring and the condition he has got himself in during his current prep.....he seems like the right guy to be approaching for this job

Gonna have to get a plan in place now for the final 12-13 weeks so will be liasing with Brian over the follwing week to make the master plan up and put it in motion


----------



## weeman

you will mostly get grunts of yae and nay from me this week,will be like working with someone who is paralysed,i'll blink once for yes,twice for no,if have energy :lol:

funnily enough i just secured myself bumsex with a hunky classic class competitor for the next 12-13 weeks.

This in no way has anything to do with a pricing option on my prep plan:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Listen mate. Im not paying you to bum sex me up n down the gym changing rooms. thats strictly off the clock sh!t


----------



## weeman

you slag.


----------



## Rotsocks

Subscribed.

Not been to a show in years so will have a run over to this one as its only half an hour down the road from me.

All the best with the prep.


----------



## Team1

Cheers Rotsocks. will be busing my balls...but right now its coming off without too much hassle which is nice

ANyway...had a convo with Weeman Prep guru, friend and part time enemy of mine. We have a plan in place and i intend to be turning up at Harry Oggs show in 3 weeks time looking pretty damn lean and hench for a classic beach physique :lol:

Plan to be well ahead of the game and have me tighter again than i showed up at the last two shows. I canny be the biggest in the class but its possible for me to be the most shredded and being ahead of the game makes being fuller than before possible too i hope


----------



## Team1

*RS007 Style Update*

Losing motivation, not sticking to my diet and lack of enthusiasm is probably gonna see this week be a total fcuk up

Been geting in from work and hitting the cereal, chocolate and biscuits. REALLY not like me to do that...not even the one. Same with my lack of enthusiasm for training...im always right up for the gym.

Weight this morning still 3lb up on my saturday mornign post cheat weight

Been considering taking the rest of the week off to straighten my head out and chill..then get back on it monday morning, but this wont work for me...ill be too ****ed off come saturday mornig if i look ****ter than the previous saturday

Unsure whether im burned out (i aint stopped at all all year or since the last shows) or whether its because i know there is so long till the Brits still and im ahead of the game condition wise.

Anyway complacency wont do at all as thats how you go from being ahead to behind very quickly. I do feel like i would maybe benefit from a few days to relax.

Going to Arran Next friday for a night away to relax so will blast the **** out of it till then..dig in deep then take a 3 or 4 day break from training and the strict dieting. I will have broke new ground by then and can rest satisfied i hope


----------



## MXD

13 weeks isnt that far away mate. Rest up n blow u to 210 lol i did tha last week but 195 now. Feel way better for it and i know ill be on the money in 10 weeks uve got time to chill so chill


----------



## Team1

Not a chance in hell ill do that lol.

I'm gonna work my ass off from now till next thurs..get weeeslut to take a look and see where I am, then take the fri sat sun off it all to rest and sort my head out


----------



## rs007

This spam post is brought to you in associatiom with 3 mobile, and Samsung.

Rab, you are a complete fanny, and I am typing this while you are sat there accross from me in the gym changing room.

Best part is you don't even know. Mobile spam - spam on the go - the FUTURE of spam

Ya dick


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> This spam post is brought to you in associatiom with 3 mobile, and Samsung.
> 
> Rab, you are a complete fanny, and I am typing this while you are sat there accross from me in the gym changing room.
> 
> Best part is you don't even know. Mobile spam - spam on the go - the FUTURE of spam
> 
> Ya dick


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> This spam post is brought to you in associatiom with 3 mobile, and Samsung.
> 
> Rab, you are a complete fanny, and I am typing this while you are sat there accross from me in the gym changing room.
> 
> Best part is you don't even know. Mobile spam - spam on the go - the FUTURE of spam
> 
> Ya dick


So good I had to quote it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

PMSL

What a cock you are

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> PMSL
> 
> What a cock you are
> 
> :lol:


Call me what you want, I got reps and that is all that counts :lol:


----------



## Team1

6.30am update

Sitting getting a lift to work. Would usually ber sleeping but buzzing out my tits

on these awesome T5's a kind sponsor sent me. Sweat like a poof in a sausage factory

during cardio this morning and was on fire.

Be good to take these and have a 2 week break from that horrid clen sh!t

Weight this morning back on the ball. Fraction of a lb up on last Sat and for some miracle

Weehitler says my face is in tighter. Back in business and will be breaking new grond

of fat n water removal for a week today before i take a few days off to rerst up in Arran

for 2 days walking and chillin


----------



## rs007

*Falic photo drive by*










As you were


----------



## Team1

Such a fud

:lol:

Went out for a friends bday last night for an italian meal. Knew it would be a blatant cheat so did a half hours extra cardio prior to going lol

Had spag bol, a red wine and the biggest most creamy dod of tiramisu I have ever seen slapped on a plate.

Anyway. Weight is still gonna break new ground I think although I'm a bit flatter and watery so scales don't mean much I don't think. I'm pretty sure though that under the ocean of water I'm getting leaner. Bloody water!


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> *Falic photo drive by*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you were


it's phallic you dobber:lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

dixie normus said:


> *it's phallic you dobber* :lol: :lol:


It most certainly is!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

knew it wasn't the right spelling, just didn't look right, but then I thought "who cares" I mean it's only Rabs journal, not like anyone actually reads

:lol:


----------



## rs007

More insta-spam, brought to you via the miracle that is mobile internet technology.

Rab, I am just hanging out pumping iron style at the gym here, while you are no doubt felating brian somewhere before coming here.

Just to say you are a total jam rag


----------



## MXD

pmsl "felating" :lol:


----------



## Team1

Right I've had it with this RS cnut!!!


----------



## StephenC

dixie normus said:


> it's phallic you dobber:lol: :lol:





rs007 said:


> It most certainly is!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> knew it wasn't the right spelling, just didn't look right, but then I thought "who cares" I mean it's only Rabs journal, not like anyone actually reads
> 
> :lol:


Fvcksake, Spelling Wars


----------



## BillC

I like this journal, it's upbeat and about training , dieting life and it's upbeat. Some journals are just full of self pity and woe and tummy hurty mommy and are really boring. :whistling:

Keep it up Rab, fcuk him (afterall, he hates gingers grrr)


----------



## Team1

PMSL

Got Weeman and RS to have a look today, 12 weeks out

Althogh in your head you kinda know whats happening by now, its still strange as you want to hear someone else say it too just so you know and feel better about it..kinda confirming it?

Anyway..ive watered over quite a bit after a week of not so strict eating. I do think under the crud i can see things happening and feel less grizzle amid the lower ab rolls that sit there ****ing me off :lol:

Using nothng other than a little test enanthate so that may explain some of that.

Will try and behave cheat wise this weekend and make improvements for next thursday pre break


----------



## rs007

Saw this and for some reason, immediately thought of you Rab- can't for the life of me say why.

Have a nice day, pr1ck!!!


----------



## SALKev

Ain't nothing beating the mighty Pen Island that's for sure..


----------



## dixie normus




----------



## SALKev

Those are 5 star pics :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Fcuk you all pmsl

Training going good gunz again. Strength has took a wee jump despite being on a mild diet and on nothing but 1.5ml of t300.

Got 6 reps tonight on flat DB Press with the 145lb (65kg) bells. Boomage and it felt quite good. Nice and agressive attitude tonight in the gym.


----------



## rs007

[serious mode]

That is excellent pressing mate, bit envious!!!!

[/serious mode]

pity about the phaggy natty level dose of test tho


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> [serious mode]
> 
> That is excellent pressing mate, bit envious!!!!
> 
> [/serious mode]
> 
> pity about the phaggy natty level dose of test tho


MUHAHA

I picked up some stuff from santa the other night and last week from some local ball bag. I shall smite you down very soon fat head. Im well armed. I just nee to get the estrogen under control thats running amock right now watering me and causing a few other issues. letro is in the post

Once settled and looking not too far from stage nick, primed for new growth and maybe a bit depleted......i will unleash The Masterplan :lol:


----------



## BillC

Team1 said:


> Fcuk you all pmsl
> 
> Training going good gunz again. Strength has took a wee jump despite being on a mild diet and on *nothing but 1.5ml of t300*.
> 
> Got 6 reps tonight on flat DB Press with the 145lb (65kg) bells. Boomage and it felt quite good. Nice and agressive attitude tonight in the gym.


So, when did 45-0mg a week of test become so irrelevant?? :lol: Scarey on here sometimes.

Nice pressing !!!


----------



## Team1

BillC said:


> So, when did 45-0mg a week of test become so irrelevant?? :lol: Scarey on here sometimes.
> 
> Nice pressing !!!


thats kinda what im getting at mate. its a "small" dose for now....low as to back off a bit but high enough to make gains if my body is willing and ready to with where its at


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> Totally irrelevant as that would make you a natty:confused1: 0mg is a damn site worse for body than 1000mg


this is true,bulkaholic speaketh the gospel.


----------



## Team1

*Update*

10 weeks to go. Serious head now on and diet down to the gram

Despite Weeman having no involvement at this time with his current position, im still going to blame this dieting p!sh on him, but wil spare my Hating for RS mostly this week


----------



## rs007

Racist, hatin' on a *****


----------



## MXD

11 till brits yest wernt it mate?


----------



## Team1

11 yesterday but i dont live in the past Max....10 weeks to be ready

You are in the Shmuk camp with RS :lol:


----------



## rs007

got to say for a cvnt you were looking good tonight

that hurt to say that, you should know this


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> got to say for a cvnt you were looking good tonight
> 
> that hurt to say that, you should know this


You should be proud that as 'Hero' to this young man you inspired him to the greatness he now has in his grasp.

Hero's have it, then they lose it, and it never comes back.


----------



## rs007

dixie normus said:


> You should be proud that as 'Hero' to this young man you inspired him to the greatness he now has in his grasp.
> 
> Hero's have it, then they lose it, and it never comes back.


And then some jumped up ponce with a passing resemblance to james blunt gets it instead :cursing:


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> And then some jumped up ponce with a passing resemblance to james blunt gets it instead :cursing:


He's beautiful, its true:lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

****'s

I just got a text saying "ramsay is now your bitch" from Dixie :lol:

The Gods bless this day.

Anyway. Dunno what happend yesterday but i ****ed all day like i was on 8l of water when it wasnt even half that. nothing changed other than taking that morning a 1/2 tab of letro to start the AI. By last night i was a little dryer but this morning im a hell of a lot dryer like shouldnt happen in the space of a day. wierd!

Its like the letro has had an instant diuretic effect, else its coincidence and something else is at work.


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Its like the letro has had an instant diuretic effect, else its coincidence and something else is at work.


Letro can help redcue gayness, so I think you've ****ed away some of your latent homoness, obviously nothing's strong enough to make you straight, but I reackon you won't look quite so much like Louie from the Pineapple Dance Studio now.


----------



## Team1

*Update*

Its only Tuesday, first week of proper

dieting and I'm of the opinion this is

pure sh!t already. The "Peak of Pain" is

really gonna hit hard tomorrow. Bollox!!!!

Weeman is a c*nt and so is any Team Weeman collaborators

Nothing like a good moan :lol:


----------



## weeman

count down the days bitch,i'll be back to terrorise your good self veeeeeeeeery soon mwuhahahahahaha


----------



## Team1

Yes I'm counting down the days, but untill then I hope you are suffering b!tch!!!

I'm lying witha sore heed meditating on how I'm gonna NOT demolish a pack of digestive biscuits right now

:lol:

That must mean the diet is working again


----------



## Team1

Things happening this week. Weight has fell to 190lb and i have been ****ing out the water rapid style for some reason im not too sure of. Looking a hell of a lot better for it

Still think this dieting malark is gonna be so so sh!te though and although i canny wait to be shredded again....i fcuking hate the road to getting there :lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Things happening this week. Weight has fell to 190lb and i have been ****ing out the water rapid style for some reason im not too sure of. Looking a hell of a lot better for it
> 
> Still think this dieting malark is gonna be so so sh!te though and although i canny wait to be shredded again....i fcuking hate the road to getting there :lol:


Fvck sake.

Look, Rab, don't mean to get all territorial on your classic ass, but there is only room on here for one moaning faced whiney tos$er journal.

While I accept you certainly have a flare for it, you are no match for me.

So please desist all drama queening / mincing / crying / moaning / whinging postage immediately or you can expect a letter from my legal team.

regards

PS I hate you so fvcking bad right now, seriously


----------



## Simon m

Is being a whinny tosspot a Scottish Thing?


----------



## dixie normus

bulkaholic said:


> Dieting is sh1t
> 
> I need sugar hit
> 
> If I don't get some junk
> 
> I'm gonna eat my spunk.
> 
> Warm and salty mmm it's good
> 
> I get to taste when I get wood
> 
> Only thing I do want more
> 
> Is some fcuking chocolate whore
> 
> There you go slim shady take that:lol:


you missed your real career path mate. If you become a gangsta rapper in the future you can bus' a spunk cap in Ramsay's ass:lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Todays whine

im Utterly fcuking starving. Week has caught up with me and i aint making it through till 4.30 today on one more wee portion of 200g chicken and 50g rice which is all i have left with me.

Im gonna be smashing a mars bar or two i think.

Some dick brought in pies and sausage rolls for their birthday ...big box of free pies with everyone sitting eating them around me. though i may acutally die. so mars bars are the lesser evil here i recon 

Today is going bad as the *Peak of Pain *tm has seriously landed for the first time during thes prep

Rammers. Fcuk you. Plain and simple. GOD i hate you!

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> Is being a whinny tosspot a Scottish Thing?


You fvcking live up here, with our weather and heroin/alcohol culture where you are blasted if you try to excel, and you try seeing if you can remain a cheery bastard

:lol:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> You fvcking live up here, with our weather and heroin/alcohol culture where you are blasted if you try to excel, and you try seeing if you can remain a cheery bastard
> 
> :lol:


Ignore SImon. Hes a crazy old posh fool from London. You want to hear the c*nt on the phone its like talking to Dale Winton im not joking

:lol:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Ignore SImon. Hes a crazy old posh fool from London. You want to hear the c*nt on the phone its like talking to Dale Winton im not joking
> 
> :lol:


I can't help being educated.

And as for sounding like Dale Winton, that's a lie you bitch, I'm much more effeminate


----------



## Team1

Right then

Fire in the Belly well and truly burning now for the Brits. Going to the Dundee show yesterday and seeing it all happening gets you going like that. Makes you remember that you are getting up there in nothing but a banana hammock and there aint nowhere to hide fat n water. Gotta be peeled plus the standard i expect at the Brits will be very very high so no room for complacency

Spoke to Kamiki Kalsi yesterday , He was with his wife Liz and his beautiful wee daughter. Really nice guy. Keen to promote and be involved in Scottish bodybuilding. Speaking to Kami though reminds me that there is a lot of work to be done. You just need to look at his avatar to see his condition last year that partly earned him his 4th place. Although i aint seem him post in a while i know that he has popped his head in so i hope your prep goes well for the qualifier. Head down ar3e up time!

So anyway. my am cardio on my wee exercise bike merrying along watching movies such as Die Hard, Gladiator and other such epics is over. Its back to pounding the streets on a power march for 40 min at 5am...with no dog...so i look mental :lol: It is a lot harder, gets a better sweat on and heart rate is higher in about the right place i think. Its harder though and mentally tougher but now is time to get started and broke back into it with the motivation levels at a new high.


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> Its back to pounding the streets on a power march for 40 min at 5am...with no dog...so i look mental :lol:


Do what I did then....borrow someone else's dog haha, I'm looking after my mates three dogs for the last two weeks of prep lol

Kami is a good lad, with a couple more kilo's on the right places he has to be breaking in to the top 3 this year.


----------



## Team1

Lol. My neighbour has a dog but tbh I canny see him wanting me chapping the door at 5am

Think I'm stuck with just looking mental


----------



## Magic Torch

get one of these mate then all the local kids will start talking about the crazy man next door pmsl


----------



## Team1

i find that i have to burn my legs to smitherines to get a decent heart rate on the bike and feel as if im killing my quads in the process

where as i seem to be able to walk real fast up n down the hills where i stay (im a country bumpkin ) and it propper gets me breathing out me ass but nothing is in agony other than my calfs a bit which are ghay anyway

anyway

for whatever reason...im positive i see better results from the walking than the bike. Maybe your right mate but feck knows one of those ones you do because you think its right and doing the job rather than what the actual science says

i also think that the x trainer is good as you can get a really good HR on but not feel any particular muscle burning the sh!t out of it as if muscle is melting off you for 40 min every day. Skipping i like too as it takes it off everything bar a bit of calfs but HR goes thru the roof and you sweat like a **** in a sausage factory :lol:


----------



## kawikid

What distance are you doing on the walk? About 3mile ish?

Also, when you talk about rice cakes, are we talkin Snackajacks here? If so, i've just discovered the world of ricecakes as i'm doing a wee 8 week cut for holidays. Weaned myself onto them with bbq, but then i found the caramel and then the choccy ones. It's like havin a sweetie but there's next to fvck all in them. Gutted i didn't find them sooner!


----------



## rs007

bulkaholic said:


> Wow didn't think you straight talking, no bull Scots would believe all that [email protected] about walking being better :lol:
> 
> I can tell you now unless you have fitness of old granny your hr won't go above 110 bpm if your lucky. Get on bike and push it up higher. I don't see how weight bearing at 110bpm is better than sat on bike at 130-140bpm ?? Also this obsession with prep can't be pleasant is rife! It don't matter if your on bike beating one off if your hr is up it's up. Enjoy it mate


Surely you can see it in the quality of the physiques we present :lol:

Stationary cycling = lazy bastards cardio


----------



## Origin

Alright Rab.

Yep great meeting and chatting with you guys yesterday. I really appreciate your comments on avatar etc. Trust me I'm not a naturally lean guy and I work sooo frigging hard to get where I need to be!

Jamie-2-3kg are on just hope its all in the right places as at the mo I'm looking like a skinny-fat water balloon!!

Sorry for the hijack.........REMEMBER 12TH SEPTEMBER AT ENTERPRISE GYM!!!!!


----------



## Origin

Incline/hill walk, x-trainer and stepper or step mill are what you need to get your legs into killer condition.....(oh and don't forget to train them too) :whistling: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:



Team1 said:


> i find that i have to burn my legs to smitherines to get a decent heart rate on the bike and feel as if im killing my quads in the process
> 
> where as i seem to be able to walk real fast up n down the hills where i stay (im a country bumpkin ) and it propper gets me breathing out me ass but nothing is in agony other than my calfs a bit which are ghay anyway
> 
> anyway
> 
> for whatever reason...im positive i see better results from the walking than the bike. Maybe your right mate but feck knows one of those ones you do because you think its right and doing the job rather than what the actual science says
> 
> i also think that the x trainer is good as you can get a really good HR on but not feel any particular muscle burning the sh!t out of it as if muscle is melting off you for 40 min every day. Skipping i like too as it takes it off everything bar a bit of calfs but HR goes thru the roof and you sweat like a **** in a sausage factory :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Good plan Rab

I walk the work dog at lunch time and do cardio on bike before work and the dog walking is harder


----------



## Team1

kawikid said:


> What distance are you doing on the walk? About 3mile ish?
> 
> Also, when you talk about rice cakes, are we talkin Snackajacks here? If so, i've just discovered the world of ricecakes as i'm doing a wee 8 week cut for holidays. Weaned myself onto them with bbq, but then i found the caramel and then the choccy ones. It's like havin a sweetie but there's next to fvck all in them. Gutted i didn't find them sooner!


Not sure mate i just power round my one horse town as fast as i can and get back in 40 min later in time for a shake, sh!t shower n a shae before back out the door at 6.15am for work

I just buy the Kalo or sainsburrys own brand rice cakes rather than snack a jacks. plain ones usualy as there is les carbs in them so can have more of them. having a lot of these and banana


----------



## MXD

rs007 said:


> Surely you can see it in the quality of the physiques we present :lol:
> 
> *Stationary cycling = lazy bastards cardio*


The only type I do babey


----------



## StephenC

You can borrow my cardio partner any time mate


----------



## StephenC

Col, I power walked my ass off through weeks and weeks of prep with mediocre results...

The last few weeks I turned it up and hit the treadmill doing 5 minute power walk with 1 min all out sprint intervals for 45 mins and the changes were astounding... As we both know the things that work for most dont work for us mate and we have to push a bit harder...

P1ss with the cock youve got


----------



## Team1

For the record i was doing 40 min power walk fasted in the AM, then 30 min on th statinary bike at night

Im pretty sure that over weeks and months of punishing your legs and burning the **** out them on a bike at a high resistance to get my heart rate where i need to be...muscle is gonna be lost

i aint got a lot of stng points. my quads are one of them so need every inch and cut of them for Quad Attacks

I did on the odd night do incline readmill and X trainer intervals too along with te skiping intervals etc. various stuff for a change and to take the strain of tired muscles etc.

I think its les what you do more how consistant you are and how much you put into it but i personally believe that the AM fasted cardio is where its at for the best results


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> For the record i was doing 40 min power walk fasted in the AM, then 30 min on th statinary bike at night
> 
> Im pretty sure that over weeks and months of punishing your legs and burning the **** out them on a bike at a high resistance to get my heart rate where i need to be...muscle is gonna be lost
> 
> i aint got a lot of stng points. my quads are one of them so need every inch and cut of them for Quad Attacks
> 
> I did on the odd night do incline readmill and X trainer intervals too along with te skiping intervals etc. various stuff for a change and to take the strain of tired muscles etc.
> 
> *I think its les what you do more how consistant you are and how much you put into it but i personally believe that the AM fasted cardio is where its at for the best results*


I found the increased HR type cardio made a massive difference despite missing the odd session in the AM for various reasons, whereas with the power walking with Koda I was much more consistent with lesser results...

Although I did have a little pre cardio protocol in the latter stages which I feel helped immensly


----------



## dixie normus

bulkaholic said:


> Ok if power walking so good how come all the fat lot do it, and are still fat, but all cyclists I see are lean :lol:
> 
> I am not talking about one of them gay reebok things mind I am talking proper spin bike and get your ass out of saddle on high resistance:thumb:
> 
> Anyway I expect you lot with diet of deep fried pizzas and mars bars ......,......... Sorry drooled there, prob so unfit walking is classed as high intensity
> 
> Just read that back and here's me mocking cardio of people who have got into condition I can only dream of, I have turned proper keyboard warrior :lol:


Who needs cardio when you have DNP:thumb: :lol:


----------



## gumballdom

rs007 said:


> Surely you can see it in the quality of the physiques we present :lol:
> 
> Stationary cycling = *lazy bastards* cardio


thought thats what dnp was for :lol:


----------



## Team1

Ok

Strained my foot doing squats the other night and it was hurting like hell last night/this mornig so walkign was out. did stationary bike

upped the intensity level and went a bit quicker. Still couldnt get my heart rate up where i wanted and my legs were burning like hell for 40 min. Not TOO far away right enough but not quite high as id have liked

Anothe observation is that after my power walk im fcuking ravenous and cant even wait till 7am arriving at work for my oats. I just dont get like that from the bike not even today after increasing the workload on it

This leads me to the conclusion that its not just the heart rate but the going out actually walking up n down hills for 40 min as fast as i can is gettign my ehart rate up a bit higher without having my legs melting away...but is also burning more calories and making me more hungry....not comfortable but probably more effective im guessing and perhaps why i think i have seen better results

Thing with am wlaking opposed to doign the stationary bke is it takes longer. I can just fall out of bed. knock back some T5, make a coffee and pedal away in my pants. With walkign you ahev the hassle of getting dressed then undressed again..shoes on etc. a small task but extra time none the less at such an unholy hour


----------



## StephenC

pre fasted cardio is the perfect time to utilise the gh peptides mate, just watch for the hunger tho


----------



## MXD

What heart rate cant you get upto mate? I usually get mine about 130


----------



## Simon m

I was on the bike pants only watching Aus Style Aerobics this morning. Got all hot and sweaty :whistling:


----------



## Team1

Max i can't get my hr up above about 110 without killing My legs on the bike. maybe i will try though and see what happens for a week or a few days at least. You seem to be doing well from the bike


----------



## MXD

Thanks mate, perhaps its because I'm really unfit? Lmao.. I only go at medium pace nothing strenuous or like you id cross trainer or power walk.


----------



## Simon m

StephenC said:


> pre fasted cardio is the perfect time to utilise the gh peptides mate, just watch for the hunger tho


Too bloody right.

I'm on GHRP2 and CJC on fasted cardio and before bed.

For fasted, I don't eat after this fopr another 40 mins whilst on jotrney to work, then hit protein shake and porridge. Jeez I could eat my own arm by then.


----------



## hilly

I had to use stationary bike for the last 8 weeks of my prep due to bursitis and im sure it took leg size off.

However i was killing myself keeping HR at 135+ for 45-60 mins 6 x per week . in hindsight i should have took it a little easier


----------



## hilly

yeh the stuff wacked into ya.


----------



## Team1

*Update*

Quick look last night with the Prep guru Weeman. He recons i have about 10lb to lose just at the bottom oend of what my weight will be so quite excited to see the result here as this will leave me a considerable mass bigger than the last time. 9 weeks to go

Still watering and drying variably. im starting to learn whats happening now with this so good for the long term

GLutes are not that far away from popping thru so all good. wee bit of fat - the tough stuff to remove and plenty water. Still on long esters so that wont help but will hang off as long as possible for that crap!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Um Nowt useful to say.... just keeping up lol.

Gee whizz these journals are hard work to keep track of hey? 

PS stationary bikes are the work of the devil lol.... AVOID, AVOID!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> *Update*
> 
> Quick look last night with the Prep guru Weeman. He recons i have about 10lb to lose just at the bottom oend of what my weight will be so quite excited to see the result here as this will leave me a considerable mass bigger than the last time. 9 weeks to go
> 
> Still watering and drying variably. im starting to learn whats happening now with this so good for the long term
> 
> GLutes are not that far away from popping thru so all good. wee bit of fat - the tough stuff to remove and plenty water. Still on long esters so that wont help but will hang off as long as possible for that crap!


How much you weigh now and what your limit dude?


----------



## weeman

liked what i saw last night mate,holding more water than anything at the mo,obv bit of fat to come off but its minimal,fkn excited to see end result this time with a few added tweaks here and there at the end


----------



## MXD

Do the inters mate under 80 I'll have some banging comp then!


----------



## chrisj22

I mix my cardio up and I find them both great for getting heart rate up, but then again, I do sweat just tying my shoelace


----------



## MXD

Rab any chance of you doing the brum show two out of the brits?


----------



## Simon m

MXD said:


> Rab any chance of you doing the brum show two out of the brits?


Now, if you asked Rab to do a "bum" show, the answer would be yes


----------



## LittleChris

MXD said:


> Rab any chance of you doing the brum show two out of the brits?


So travel from Scotland to Brum to do a show? Can't see any reason why he wouldn't :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

He wouldnt be able to do the show unless he entered into the challenge class if there is one due to him having already qualified.

Plus a show at 2 weeks out from his qualifier wouldnt make sense and i would kick his rectum as it would fuk up the run into the brits


----------



## Team1

MXD said:


> Rab any chance of you doing the brum show two out of the brits?


Gaffer says no mate but i cant afford it anyway and the stress 2 weeks before mine would be too much plus you dont want me turning up at your show shredded 2 weeks out from my own do you? That might hurt your feelings and make you feel sh!t :tongue:

I aint gonna be under 80kg anyway mate im gonna be a good bit over that

Magic Torch. Not sure what weight im gonna be on the day mate but my limit is 13 and a half st. ill be comfortably under that.


----------



## MXD

Hmm lol do you think i should.do classics? Im 5"9 and will come in about 175 ..


----------



## weeman

MXD said:


> Hmm lol do you think i should.do classics? Im 5"9 and will come in about 170 ..


i didnt even realise you were same height as me mate!


----------



## MXD

Lmao! Madness what did you think?


----------



## Magic Torch

MXD said:


> Lmao! Madness what did you think?


5'9" Is a dodgy height for classics dude! Its 175cm almost bang on...if your 2mm under so 5'8.75 your under 175 and the limit of 78 and if your 5'9.25" your over so limit is 81kgs! so 3kg swing! All i'd say is practice being as tall as you can whilst keeping your head flat and on all the balls of your feet....


----------



## MXD

Magic Torch said:


> 5'9" Is a dodgy height for classics dude! Its 175cm almost bang on...if your 2mm under so 5'8.75 your under 175 and the limit of 78 and if your 5'9.25" your over so limit is 81kgs! so 3kg swing! All i'd say is practice being as tall as you can whilst keeping your head flat and on all the balls of your feet....


How do you workout the classics weight bro?


----------



## Magic Torch

over 180cm = height -100 +8

Under 180cm = height - 100 +6

under 175cm = height - 100 +4

under 170cm = height - 100 +2


----------



## Team1

Everything as it should be

Weeman is a cnunt

I hate RS007

Im suffering and looking forward to a cheat tomorrow night

Progress being made


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Everything as it should be
> 
> Weeman is a cnunt
> 
> I hate RS007
> 
> Im suffering and looking forward to a cheat tomorrow night
> 
> Progress being made


i bet my cheat is still bigger than your pussy ****** ass 'classic' cheat buttboy even though i've cut mine down.

:tongue:


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> i bet my cheat is still bigger than your pussy ****** ass 'classic' cheat buttboy even though i've cut mine down.
> 
> :tongue:


I bet my cheat is bigger than aaaallllllll a yous ******, even though I am way fatter than yous, and therefore have proportionately less time to get ready.

I will prob regret it when I get to one week out, and have to pull out, but fk me I don't think I will be able to stop the procession of grub I have kinda planned :lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> I bet my cheat is bigger than aaaallllllll a yous ******, even though I am way fatter than yous, and therefore have proportionately less time to get ready.
> 
> I will prob regret it when I get to one week out, and have to pull out, but fk me I don't think I will be able to stop the procession of grub I have kinda planned :lol:


if you let the food defeat you,the food will become you,let the food eat you and two monks will throw you in the river.

Steve Seagal


----------



## rs007

I think Steven has it wrong here, I prefer,

"to beat the food, you must first become the food." - old Chinese proverb


----------



## rs007

by "become", they of course mean "consume"


----------



## Team1

Weeman ill be surprised if m cheatage tonight in the space of a ouple of hours does nt impress even the most thoroughbred alpha


----------



## Origin

Alright mate, how's things going today, I know your suffering, but I'm there too bro, tottally gubbed.

Keep it going pal, hope to see you guys in a few weeks.

Kami


----------



## Team1

Hi mate. going is tough lol....Feel drained and tired but think there is positive changes being made

Tell you what thouh if i get to saturday and i aint looking better for this weeks suffering ill be in my car to Largs for a chippy and a bucket of Nardinis ice cream to eat away my sorrows

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Hi mate. going is tough lol....Feel drained and tired but think there is positive changes being made
> 
> Tell you what thouh if i get to saturday and i aint looking better for this weeks suffering ill be in my car to Largs for a chippy and a bucket of Nardinis ice cream to eat away my sorrows
> 
> :lol:


Fvck sake you have only been dieting for 5 minutes you fvcking nonce :lol:

Still got 7 1/2 weeks to go, leave the whining and drama to the expert, cvnt stick


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> Fvck sake you have only been dieting for 5 minutes you fvcking nonce :lol:
> 
> Still got 7 1/2 weeks to go, leave the whining and drama to the expert, cvnt stick


For whatever reason mate, it feels tougher this time...but looking back, im in the nick right now i was in 2 weeks prior to the NABBA and was on 100g carbs a day and 75mcg t3. ALso about 6lb heavier

So positive stuff but the reality is positivity doesnt fill my belly so expect some serious greeting you c*nt

Aint been online posting much though in seriousness for that reason. All i have to say is progress being made, so me decent stuff but fcuk me im fed up with this dieting. Not at the point i feel i need to smash up a supermarket cake and biscuit isle but gettign there


----------



## weeman

******.


----------



## Team1

Fcuk you dont even speak to me ya shmuk!!!!

OUT my journal


----------



## Team1

Not been bothering to update this much as you can see. been chipping away at it quite hard and im gettign there for sure. few lb of the tough stuff just to come off now and ill be there or there abouts

Not a lot to say really. Everything ive been doign is again very basic. nothing fancy with gear and no peptides etc are being used. just very minimal

Discovered Tyrosine to compliment the T5. Man that was a 3 quid odds well spend. superb wee amino booster. really helps focus the mnd in a clear way first thing to power throught he cardio

6 weeks to go. I was suffering for a few weeks there but last week for some reason was a lot easier yet progress was the best out of all weeks so far probably. It can only get harder from here though


----------



## weeman

your fukin right its gnr get harder from here


----------



## Team1

Damn straight it is b!tch but tbh your a shmuk and it will be from my own sadistic determination.

You cant touch this Sh1t sucker!!!!!!!!


----------



## Team1

*Update*

Hungry, ****ed of, wondering why im doign this, but defo getting there

Bad start to the week though. Monday morning was raining like it had never rained before an di pussy boy static biked the cardio rather than walked. doesnt compare!. Then this mornign i slept in and had to chop a fair portion off my walk. ****ed off about that as i like things to be done "right" if you get me else i have a feelign its a total waste of time or hasnt done the job. Bit silly but im sure people can relate to that.

Anyway. Head not in the best of place today but i have till saturday to make some more improvements since last week anyway still. no messing about now. as of monday there is only 5 weeks till i have to be ready.


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> *Update*
> 
> Hungry, ****ed of, wondering why im doign this, but defo getting there
> 
> Bad start to the week though. Monday morning was raining like it had never rained before an di pussy boy static biked the cardio rather than walked. doesnt compare!. Then this mornign i slept in and had to chop a fair portion off my walk. ****ed off about that as i like things to be done "right" if you get me else i have a feelign its a total waste of time or hasnt done the job. Bit silly but im sure people can relate to that.
> 
> Anyway. Head not in the best of place today but i have till saturday to make some more improvements since last week anyway still. no messing about now. *as of monday there is only 5 weeks till i have to be ready.*


5 weeks and 5 days dickwad,unless your doing different brits from me you fukpiece.


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> *Update*
> 
> Hungry, ****ed of, wondering why im doign this, but defo getting there
> 
> Bad start to the week though. Monday morning was raining like it had never rained before an di pussy boy static biked the cardio rather than walked. doesnt compare!. Then this mornign i slept in and had to chop a fair portion off my walk. ****ed off about that as i like things to be done "right" if you get me else i have a feelign its a total waste of time or hasnt done the job. Bit silly but im sure people can relate to that.
> 
> Anyway. Head not in the best of place today but i have till saturday to make some more improvements since last week anyway still. no messing about now. as of monday there is only 5 weeks till i have to be ready.


Whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge

whinge


----------



## kitt81

lol rams u obviously havent enough work to do to have the time to compose that!!!


----------



## rs007

kitt81 said:


> lol rams u obviously havent enough work to do to have the time to compose that!!!


the wonders of copy n' paste 

Beside nothing is too much work, when it comes to ripping on that pr**k Rab :thumbup1:

He started it


----------



## Team1

Fuk you Rammers

Tuesday is my whinge day. It seems thats when i crash the worst from the weekends cheat. After that bar a bit of craving...energy levels are much more stable, hunger slight and its just a case of grinding out the progress till saturday nights feast

Macro's are still decent with 350g protein, 200g carbs and appx 40g fats per day for a brother of my beach physique/footballer type build at this point in the process of achieving rippedness

Plenty of scope still with the meds and have to swap to the short esters.

Not used any orals in 20 weeks since paisley and ben takign care of my liver with a few blasts of milk thistle and currently liv 52 double strength. Dunno if its helping with gettign dryer and leaner or no but it certainly cant have hurt makign sure that such a vital organ in all of this sh!t is being given a little TLC. Got my winny there to start so will prob do so next week or the following. Perhaps that might make a wee difference aswell and move things along


----------



## Simon m

Bloody poof!

Have you got that Gold Posing Pouch yet?


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Fuk you Rammers
> 
> Tuesday is my whinge day. It seems thats when i crash the worst from the weekends cheat. After that bar a bit of craving...energy levels are much more stable, hunger slight and its just a case of grinding out the progress till saturday nights feast
> 
> Macro's are still decent with 350g protein, 200g carbs and appx 40g fats per day for a brother of my beach physique/footballer type build at this point in the process of achieving rippedness
> 
> Plenty of scope still with the meds and have to swap to the short esters.
> 
> Not used any orals in 20 weeks since paisley and ben takign care of my liver with a few blasts of milk thistle and currently liv 52 double strength. Dunno if its helping with gettign dryer and leaner or no but it *certainly cant have hurt makign sure that such a vital organ in all of this sh!t is being given a little TLC.* Got my winny there to start so will prob do so next week or the following. Perhaps that might make a wee difference aswell and move things along


Aye right enough gloating fvcko, im off to the hemo docs today, got the hospital in half an hour (where's the sh1tting yerself smiley) :lol:


----------



## Team1

Things went well again last week. went as flat as sh!t on a shoe by wed/Thurs and started feeling the pain

Overall though in tighter again and not got a whole lot left to loose but its the hard sh!t now and im upping my game a little by cutting out silly little things liek the milk in my coffee and will use sweetners too. silly things like that that over a wee add up and can go some way to helping without actually removing any food

Things staying on track im gonna break my hope to be 5lb heavier that the Scottish come the Brits or maybe match it but be in better condition to compliment

Really focused on this like i have never been focused on anything on my life i dont think. It totally takes over.

Things going better at home this prep as last time my missus was grieving the loss of her father. Things much more settled which helps so much


----------



## TheNatural1

W


----------



## Team1

I hate fat people

My head hurts

Im hungry

My bones are poking out my ars3 and i have to sit on it all day at work

My face is sinking faster than Ramsay can sink a can of Tennants Super

That is all


----------



## Origin

Ha Ha looks like your heading in the right direction mate!


----------



## Team1

Bloody better be lol

hows things going for you now mate? Nearly there for the Leeds or Birmingham show was it?


----------



## StephenC

Get yerself one of those pregnant womans inflatable donuts for yer erse mate, you look super fetching in work sporting that wi yer junkie chops :lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> I hate fat people
> 
> My head hurts
> 
> Im hungry
> 
> My bones are poking out my ars3 and i have to sit on it all day at work
> 
> My face is sinking faster than Ramsay can sink a can of Tennants Super
> 
> That is all


You cvnt, I have never drank a can of super lager in my life, you are such a fvcking bitch!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Origin

Team1 said:


> Bloody better be lol
> 
> hows things going for you now mate? Nearly there for the Leeds or Birmingham show was it?


All seems to be going to plan now. Although I was panicking around week 6 as nothing much was happening. Yeah nearly there for the Leeds show, got around 4-5lb of fat to come off, holding in glutes and upper hams, will be 90% ready at the qualifier I guess.


----------



## Team1

Back to my nightmare scenario with shots of the prop. damn it hurts me. mostly use glutes as they are toughend up to it and aint too bad although tiresom being constantly in a state of dull ache.....on quads and the fcuker is swolen good n sore. walking like a pirate with a wooden leg. Delts are a cnunt as i sleep on my sides and well cant sleep with them busted with prop.

May need to seek a solution to this...perhaps water the prop down a little with some sort of mild oil to take out the sting? Just the concern of infection id be woried about then!

Other than this woe...going good this week i think. expecting to see progress (presuming im not crippled and can even pose) come saturday that shoudl have me about there.

Hoping to Train with the Ballbags known as Ramsay and Brian tonight....or at leas stand around them whilst they train and b!tch about my sore leg for an hour :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

Ethyl Olate is your friend. Always helps PIP for me.


----------



## hilly

bad news on the prop, what lab is it mate. i used prochem after my show and was able to put 1ml in shoulders and 0.5ml in biceps with not much pip at all.


----------



## Origin

Hmm...I'm mixing my prop with tren ace, masteron and primo into a 10ml vial. No pain what so ever.


----------



## Magic Torch

Origin said:


> Hmm...I'm mixing my prop with tren ace, masteron and primo into a 10ml vial. No pain what so ever.


Junkie Fcuk


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Back to my nightmare scenario with shots of the prop. damn it hurts me. mostly use glutes as they are toughend up to it and aint too bad although tiresom being constantly in a state of dull ache.....on quads and the fcuker is swolen good n sore. walking like a pirate with a wooden leg. Delts are a cnunt as i sleep on my sides and well cant sleep with them busted with prop.
> 
> *May need to seek a solution to this...perhaps water the prop down a little with some sort of mild oil to take out the sting? Just the concern of infection id be woried about then!*
> 
> *
> Other than this woe...going good this week i think. expecting to see progress (presuming im not crippled and can even pose) come saturday that shoudl have me about there.*
> 
> Hoping to Train with the Ballbags known as Ramsay and Brian tonight....or at leas stand around them whilst they train and b!tch about my sore leg for an hour :lol:


Remind me to speak to you in gym about this tonight, I have ideal solution


----------



## weeman

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

pic of the boufon haired one from last night.

and just under 4 weeks to go?people step on stage in the condition your in just now mate and regard it as great,your gnr be fookin paaaaaaheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeled:thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

weeman said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
> 
> pic of the boufon haired one from last night.
> 
> and just under 4 weeks to go?people step on stage in the condition your in just now mate and regard it as great,your gnr be fookin paaaaaaheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeled:thumbup1:


**** sake rab lol !

just pure brilliance :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

keep up the good work, you've done incredible so far. Keep it up :thumb: :thumb : :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Nice mate, very nice.


----------



## Team1

The secret is honey nut corn flakes, lasagnae, cheesecake, galaxy and apple slice cakes  that was what I had sat night prior to the pics lol

Happy with progress although I won't be untill I'm fully ready. Still shoit to come off

And tbh I still think Weeman is a c*nt


----------



## hilly

Looking very good pal impressive


----------



## Team1

Cheers Hilly. Work still to be done though. we bit to come off yet to sharpen it up. Just have to balance that out with it all and ensure i dont go overboard and go flat as sh!t and stringy(er)

Been a long year now. Hoping to finish it off by turning up at the Brits a bigger and sharper version of my previous stage self. If i can do that ill be happy and can hold my head high.

Learned a lot this year from starting competing. Presuming i learn from the mistakes and move forward the way i plan to i think i can come back next year or the following (depending on lifes sittuations) bigger and better


----------



## GBLiz

Rock effing hard already dude, yeah looking spot on. There's gonna be alot of pushin and shovin on stage to grab the judges attentions lol. Think this will be one of the hardest years yet!


----------



## Origin

Oops that was me on wifes account!


----------



## Team1

GBLiz said:


> Rock effing hard already dude, yeah looking spot on. There's gonna be alot of pushin and shovin on stage to grab the judges attentions lol. Think this will be one of the hardest years yet!


PMSl

Ach you know the crack mate as well as i do that the judges will have chosen the physiques they want well prior to all that jostling carry on during the pose down.

Thanks regardign the condition but tbh its not rock hard yet. Brian aka Weeman aka Hitler c*nt isnt happy yet and neither am i. Legs are still a little soft compared to upper body and there is that last little slither of fat to come off before the water manip in the last week. Still a bit soft tbh on how i want to be looking and coming in but im confident im goign to get there over the next week or two.


----------



## kitt81

awesome progress rab!! uve done well in your first year on stage!! just keep plugging away at it!!!xx


----------



## rs007

Superb.

No insults this time round

Just superb


----------



## TheNatural1

Lookin good Sherbet Dab, not far to go now!

Need to pop down soon for one of the famous nekkid posedowns !

:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

Very impressive, will be interesting to see what changes you can make in the last few weeks.


----------



## Geo

Looking peeled just now bud, in fact looking bloody good for being 4 weeks out. 4 weeks is a long time to play with if needed, but im sure weeman hitler will see you right.

Might get a look at you if i catch you at the gym when your in next.


----------



## Team1

Thanks gents

Aye let u get a swatch mate this week geo. Sure ill bump into u as I'm in almost every night now

As you say 4 weeks to go but still gotta be tighter. The easy stuff is off....


----------



## Simon m

Mrs M and the kids just saw that shot and my daughter wants to know where my six pack is, I told her in the fridge.

In future mate, get fat so an old hasbean like me doesn't get sh!t from their kids cvnt!


----------



## kawikid

Looks like you've put on bit of size too in that small offseason. Delts are lookin a good bit bigger this time round, but can see the overall size diff. Your bound to weigh in a bit heavier this time round, plus being ever more peeled! Good work!


----------



## Team1

Thanks mate. Aye should be a good half stone + up on stage. Still 11lb over stage weight last time

Suffering now though and being honest right now can see this sh!t far enough. Had about enough now and just want to go home and cry into a packet of biscuits and a bar of chocolate.


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Thanks mate. Aye should be a good half stone + up on stage. Still 11lb over stage weight last time
> 
> Suffering now though and being honest right now can see this sh!t far enough. Had about enough now and just want to go home and cry into a packet of biscuits and a bar of chocolate.


Stop fvcking whinging, ar$ebag

Will you still be within your wieght limit at that?


----------



## weeman

think he had a 14lbs window from stage weight in paisley show if i remember right?


----------



## weeman

btw Rams,he lost it this morning,he wiped out two bowls crunchy nut cornflakes,just thought i'd add it in so the world knows and he looks a cock


----------



## rs007

total fvcking pikey mark knopfler looking fud stick


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> total fvcking pikey mark knopfler looking fud stick


I see your Mark Knopfler Fud Stick and raise you a Level 42 Mark King anal rinse.


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> I see your Mark Knopfler Fud Stick and raise you a Level 42 Mark King anal rinse.


Mark King, now there was a man who knew how to play bass - still got the chops as well


----------



## rs007

In fact, I move that we hijack this dismal journal, and turn it to the purpose of fond recollection of musical heroes from a bygone era


----------



## rs007

was partial to a bit of the bangles when I was 8


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> was partial to a bit of the bangles when I was 8


I'm a few years older than you and I remember giving all the bangles a facial one night when I took their poster off of my bedroom wall.

They loved a protein shower, I can tell you!


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> I'm a few years older than you and I remember giving all the bangles a facial one night when I took their poster off of my bedroom wall.
> 
> They loved a protein shower, I can tell you!


Word on the street is they are all broke nowadays. I reckon we could get them at a bargain price and make them our ho's

Not saying they would look quite as alluring as they once did, but, in for a penny in for a pound


----------



## kitt81

who was the girl who sang 'i think we,re alone now?' kimberley??? i loved that when i was younger! bangles werent bad either


----------



## Team1

Personally i feel im starting to look like an angry version of Spud in Trainspotting or to keep a musical twist on it....Shane MacGowan from the Pogues....probably some point around just before he died

On a training note....still digging a bit of energy together although hunger has hit me hard this week and wee fits of hypo. had to reduce slightly my whey at 6am and replace it with egg whites to eat something solid although its made little difference beyond that half hour. Can see me settign my alarm 10 min earlier now - 4.50am - to let me get up and have a full solid breakfast as shakes are bollocks at this point for me


----------



## rs007

You certainly sound like fvcking Shane Macgowan just now, all slurred and fvked up on low carbs (well, lower than your brain would prefer) :lol:

PS I am pretty sure Shane is still alive you fvckin nonce


----------



## rs007

PS Keep it tight/dig deep/you can do it/not long now and other assorted canned motivational statements :thumbup1:


----------



## kitt81

rs007 said:


> You certainly sound like fvcking Shane Macgowan just now, all slurred and fvked up on low carbs (well, lower than your brain would prefer) :lol:
> 
> PS I am pretty sure Shane is still alive you fvckin nonce


was just about to ask actually!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitt81

rs007 said:


> PS Keep it tight/dig deep/you can do it/not long now and other assorted canned motivational statements :thumbup1:


seeing as there is a musical theme here just now ive got that song in my head 'when the goin gets tough, the tough get goin' the 80s version not the poncey boyzone version. :thumb:


----------



## rs007

kitt81 said:


> seeing as there is a musical theme here just now ive got that song in my head 'when the goin gets tough, the tough get goin' the 80s version not the poncey boyzone version. :thumb:


You remember all the greats Kitt, what was that one about 99 red balloons? That was a fave of mine when I was a nipper :lol:


----------



## kitt81

oooh oooh!!! erm...... that wasnt kim wilde was it?? no, mayb not... good song though lol


----------



## kitt81

nope apparently it was some bird called nena. lol


----------



## BillC

kitt81 said:


> who was the girl who sang 'i think we,re alone now?' kimberley??? i loved that when i was younger! bangles werent bad either


 It was Tiffany you muppet!!

I prefered from that same year Belinda Carlisle - Heaven is a place on Earth ... oo it is now baby, come to BillC... let me bang another one out to you like I did when a schoolboy. :lol:


----------



## kawikid

The Final Countdown. FTW


----------



## kitt81

BillC said:


> It was Tiffany you muppet!!
> 
> I prefered from that same year Belinda Carlisle - Heaven is a place on Earth ... oo it is now baby, come to BillC... let me bang another one out to you like I did when a schoolboy. :lol:


ahh tiffany!!! thats right :thumbup1:

belinda carlisle was my first ever album!! got it for my birthday!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> PS Keep it tight/dig deep/you can do it/not long now and other assorted canned motivational statements :thumbup1:


See i hate that crap. shove your fukin motivational comments up your ars3 you ***

Thats better :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Rab, what about making pancakes or something with the egg whites, can pre prepare them and just nuke them in the micro in the morning?

Not the greatest tasting but solid.. Also maybe add a fibre supplement to help slow digestion somewhat?


----------



## rs007

Stephen speaks sense - you could also blend in a wee bit of that choc nutprotien for a different taste? Brian used to do this, with a scraping of diabetic jam if I remember right - tasted lovely any time, never mind on diet, and essentially zero carb impact.

Give it a bash mate, if you have a decent non stick pan they are a breeze!


----------



## Team1

the new routine is 4.50am rise to make time for solid breakfast. tbh im quite happy with maybe 10 egg whites omlette...or 5 egg whites and 1 scoop whey. dunno we will see

Wee bit of hp low salt n sugar broon sauce and your laughing


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> the new routine is 4.50am rise to make time for solid breakfast. tbh im quite happy with maybe 10 egg whites omlette...or 5 egg whites and 1 scoop whey. dunno we will see
> 
> Wee bit of hp low salt n sugar broon sauce and your laughing


I want to give this a try... but would need chopped onion or something with it.

Plus, I don't know if I can phyisically bring myself to throw away that many yolks, yolks are awesome


----------



## StephenC

Rams, check out my protein's liquid egg whites, great value IMO i've got several cases if them in the hoose, will be going back onto the pancakes maself to use them up


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Rams, check out my protein's liquid egg whites, great value IMO i've got several cases if them in the hoose, will be going back onto the pancakes maself to use them up


You know, I keep meaning to try these - they cook up entirely like normal egg white?


----------



## Team1

true...even at 1.75 a tray...its still sad.

Perhaps they could be frozen and have some sort of yolk-fest post show? even use them to bake a cake of epic proportions?


----------



## Team1

Thoought about the bottle sof egg white but at 1.75 for 2.5 doz largefresh unpasturised egg whites straight out the shell.....from a wholesalers 2 min from me...i think its prob beter value?


----------



## StephenC

No doubt it is rab if your buying the smallest order (6 bottles) the bottles are around £3.80 each for 32 whites per bottle.

Gets cheaper as you buy it in bulk though and has a 5 month shelf life if unopened.

I get my normal eggs straight from a local farm and are huge and almost always double yoked and taste amazing compared to the usual supermarket stuff so buy the whites to keep handy to have sitting around.


----------



## Team1

3 weeks to go today. Been a tough week but got another little skim off it looks like

Having a bit of a decent refeed (half clean half cheatage) then its on with it tomorrow. Intend on pushing really hard this week and being what looks stage worthy next Saturday. WIl be focusing on this week as if this is the case

Had a wee moment mid week when seeing who im all up against i felt a bit silly and well out my depth. SOme awesome and experied guys. Im guessing many feel like this very often in this game

Sorted my head out though and im looking forward to it again. End of the day i have nothing to lose Im the unknown first timer compared to many in the line up so will be focused on being as good as i can be and geting up there to fight for the place i deserve. Its others who have it to lose...im just the punk new guy :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> im just the punk new guy :lol:


x2 :thumb:

thats for dam sure, punk ass bitch :bounce:

only teasing  keep it up mate, 100miles an hour this week ! blastin it, bombin it, pushin it to the max :lol:

your doing awsome so far so keep it up mate :beer:


----------



## Team1

Been progressing alright. Started a little deplete/carb up and bit of gentle water manip. Kinda a trial run. Gultes were pretty well through from Sunday and last night so the end is nigh although feeling it with the deplete today. I have a feeling i might die infact if i dont get a bar of chocolate soon

Managed to pick up a bloody cold/virus. runny nose yesterday that feels like its gonna hit a peak of ****ness today. couldnt breath too good last night in bed and had to get up mid night for a cuppa tea to loosen. throate is gettign a little husky too. First bug ive had. Expecting it to perhaps leave me a touch watery but im hoping not too much and just for a day or so with me flushing **** through with extra water and high doses of vit c.

Strength remaining high. still feeling fine pressing 140lb db's although taking it back a fraction as i can feel tendons wanting to tweak. Im prone to chest woes.

Overall. Going decent. Hard but decent. Cant complain too much about the bug as all year during this ive kept good health bar the odd day.


----------



## rs007

sounds like same bug that is doing the rounds with everyone, think I am just getting over my dose - if it is the same, then prob no consolation, but it is pretty much confined to head and doesn't affect training too much (as you have seen with me). Worst knock on effect it will have is lack of sleep.

Could be worse, could be getting it a few days before show...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i've had the same bastard bug aswell for week now  doesnt affect my day to day life but blocked noses are ****in annoying ! its only at night time and in the morning but ? throughout the day my nose is fine ?

btw spittin image of you = http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_T3-T6ewXLYk/ScBrLGXXVnI/AAAAAAAAAGs/z-CI67zgVU0/s320/tim_allen.jpg&imgrefurl=http://baldouting.blogspot.com/2009/03/tim-allen.html&usg=__-42kyIRUNcKP0gawdvzuoL_6n7U=&h=210&w=170&sz=9&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=OTukH1u3FjrRqM:&tbnh=142&tbnw=111&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtim%2Ballen%2Bhome%2Bimprovement%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D543%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=503&vpy=94&dur=1580&hovh=168&hovw=136&tx=116&ty=106&ei=eF2YTKryCsWKswbF7fSVDA&oei=eF2YTKryCsWKswbF7fSVDA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0

LOOOL


----------



## chrisj22

What's the chilli recipe mate?

You still having tinned tom's etc this close to show? I know they're not THAT bad for you, but just wondered with the sugar content in them??

If it doesn't affect you, it's all good!


----------



## rs007

chrisj22 said:


> What's the chilli recipe mate?
> 
> You still having tinned tom's etc this close to show? I know they're not THAT bad for you, but just wondered with the sugar content in them??
> 
> If it doesn't affect you, it's all good!


Tinned plum tomato varies but it is only something like 8-16g carbs (depend on brand) per FULL tin, almost not worth counting


----------



## Team1

Yes still have them

its 1800g of extra lean beef mince

2 tins choppet tomatoes (total of 30g carbs)

few onions

2 carrots

mushrooms

1 tin kidney beans (something like 30g carbs)

2 green chilli's

little tomatoe pure

little garlic pure

cayenne pepper

paprika

cumin

tumeric

oregano

black pepper

300g mince per portion so 6 portions out of that at 15g of carbs per portion appx

longer you can cook it the more flavour it will have from less tomatoe pure etc. but even witht he pure's...its not a lot of carbs when divided up between 6 portions

thats the current recipe. i have been reducign the ingrediends slowly. id usually have a damn whole tube of tomatoe pure in that and about 4 tins chopped tomatoes and maybe 3 tins of kidney beans.


----------



## chrisj22

Cheers guys!

It's nice to see meals like this still being included as opposed to boring chicken and rice, and still get shredded 

Just need weeman's various chicken recipe's now, lol


----------



## Origin

Team1 said:


> Yes still have them
> 
> its 1800g of extra lean beef mince
> 
> 2 tins choppet tomatoes (total of 30g carbs)
> 
> few onions
> 
> 2 carrots
> 
> mushrooms
> 
> 1 tin kidney beans (something like 30g carbs)
> 
> 2 green chilli's
> 
> little tomatoe pure
> 
> little garlic pure
> 
> cayenne pepper
> 
> paprika
> 
> cumin
> 
> tumeric
> 
> oregano
> 
> black pepper
> 
> 300g mince per portion so 6 portions out of that at 15g of carbs per portion appx
> 
> longer you can cook it the more flavour it will have from less tomatoe pure etc. but even witht he pure's...its not a lot of carbs when divided up between 6 portions
> 
> thats the current recipe. i have been reducign the ingrediends slowly. id usually have a damn whole tube of tomatoe pure in that and about 4 tins chopped tomatoes and maybe 3 tins of kidney beans.


Thats a fcking cheat meal for me at this point:laugh:


----------



## Team1

Fuk sake Kami theres about 2 tablesoons of tomatoes and about 6 kidney beans per portion you mad man :lol: oh and about 3 chunks of carrot and a few withered bits of mushroom..... Terrible!!!

Next week it will be cut back another little bit i think.

Oh and thats me home, feet up with a lemsip and a whack of vit c. gonna try and shift this quick. took a half days holiday from work


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Fuk sake Kami theres about 2 tablesoons of tomatoes and about 6 kidney beans per portion you mad man :lol: oh and about 3 chunks of carrot and a few withered bits of mushroom..... Terrible!!!
> 
> Next week it will be cut back another little bit i think.
> 
> Oh and thats me home, feet up with a lemsip and a whack of vit c. gonna try and shift this quick. took a half days holiday from work


Don't fvck about mate, ManFlu is serious business - get a airlift sent out from Prestwick if need be, they are actively diverting helicopters and ambulances from less serious incidents such as explosions, motorway pileups and spontaneous childbirths, to try and cope with this ManFlu epidemic.


----------



## Team1

ManFlu is being kept at bay. Got a half hours cardio in a wee while ago there and felt fine.....but im now home and obviously im dying again and demanding the bint make my meals and provide me with everything i need

TBH it didnt go down well and im posting this inbetween making my meals for the next 3 days :lol: I have quite a limited worktop space in my kitchen but i have it down to a military procedure how to cook 3 days worth of work food in 30 min including cleaning up and posting sh!te on here


----------



## chrisj22

Team1 said:


> ManFlu is being kept at bay. Got a half hours cardio in a wee while ago there and felt fine.....but im now home and obviously im dying again and demanding the bint make my meals and provide me with everything i need
> 
> TBH it didnt go down well and im posting this inbetween making my meals for the next 3 days :lol: I have quite a limited worktop space in my kitchen but i have it down to a military procedure how to cook 3 days worth of work food in 30 min including cleaning up and posting sh!te on here


Now that's a proper bodybuilder :thumbup1:

What's a usual day's eating at the mo mate?

It seems to take me forever to cook up sh1tloads of meals. I'm a bit OCD in that once I've dirtied a piece of cutlery it HAS to be washed that instant and put away.....for the next 3 seconds til I use it again :laugh:


----------



## Team1

lol make a cnunt of a mess mate but i have developed a method that lets me cook more meals than my fridge and tupperwear capacity can handle in a very short space of time

Diet is a bit like so

6.00am

25g whey

6.30am

5 egg white omlette

7.30am

50g gluten free oats

20g whey

10.00am

200g chicken

green veg

drizzle nandos garlic peri peri or tesco's chilli sauce

12.50pm

200g chicken

green veg

garlic peri peri or chilli sauce

4.30pm

7 egg whites

7.00pm

pwo 50g whey and 10g BSD Glyco replenish formula

9.00pm

300g extra lean beef chilli as described a few posts ago

************

thats bare bones. fats and cars vary. fats from BSD super strength fish oils, egg yolk. red meat and sometimes a steak in place of egg whites, walnuts, peanut butter. carbs usually added from rice in with the 2nd chicken n green veg meal.

just now im carb depleting and im having the above but with some added fats...some egg yolks, extra fish oil, walnut or two and a teaspoon of peanut butter here and there

reason for such a spaced out "breakfast" is cos i get in from fasted cardio, whack a shake before i die, get ready for work...make the egg whites then head out and get my porridge with protein made thru it once settled in work.

Im up at 4.50am to get the day done. No slacking!

I make up a few days work grub at a time to ensure im organised and have time to actually sit dow now and then thus i have no tolerance for folk who always say "i dont have time to do what you do". Fcuk you cnunt :lol: you have no idea


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Im up at 4.50am to get the day done. No slacking!
> 
> I make up a few days work grub at a time to ensure im organised and have time to actually sit dow now and then thus i have no tolerance for folk who always say "i dont have time to do what you do". Fcuk you cnunt :lol: you have no idea


thats the ****in spirit ma boy :thumb: :thumb : :bounce:


----------



## Team1

Shut it fool. Your too chirpy. Aint nuhin to be chirpy about

I need a mars bar


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Shut it fool. Your too chirpy. Aint nuhin to be chirpy about
> 
> I need a mars bar


  jealous of my happiness :thumb: :thumb : :lol: :lol:

kidding on mate  i'm only like this for an hour or two then i'm miserable and grumpy for an hour or two then its back to = :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: for an hour or two and so on and so on lol !

remember one thing - nobody is forcing you to do this show, you brung it upon yourself so stop moaning ! nobody is making you do this, you chose to do this and you brought the misreableness upon yourself so shut it and get on with it :tongue: :tongue: :innocent: :beer:


----------



## Team1

True. I brought this on myself...but partly RS007 and Weemans fault for draggin me into this

But....the diet being my own fault..what did i do to deserve to have to read your posts? Tell me oh Lord?


----------



## Magic Torch

Rab what do you do for work bud?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

he sits a nice big relaxing desk and "somtimes climbs around on airplanes" or somthing along those lines ?

those are his words lol ? still dont know what the job title is ?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> True. I brought this on myself...but partly RS007 and Weemans fault for draggin me into this
> 
> But....the diet being my own fault..what did i do to deserve to have to read your posts? Tell me oh Lord?


you had the blessing to read my posts because i decided to bless you with my posts, dear peasant


----------



## Team1

Im going to block you daz

Jamie. Im a draughtsman. mostly desk work. odd time on a big boat we are building that we might not be that might be shelved......you probably know the one


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

only teasing grumpy guss


----------



## Mark23

Alright mate . u being rather touchy this morning not like you ha ha


----------



## Magic Torch

Ah cool mate, sounds interesting, never actually heard you Rams or Bri actually talk about work lol

Which boat is it you work on?


----------



## Team1

Mark23 said:


> Alright mate . u being rather touchy this morning not like you ha ha


haha

Im not too bad mate. that fool Daz with the ned boy avatar is annoying me though and he has made the "stab list"

hows it going today?


----------



## Mark23

Team1 said:


> haha
> 
> Im not too bad mate. that fool Daz with the ned boy avatar is annoying me though and he has made the "stab list"
> 
> hows it going today?


 Im fine today mate dont know wot was up yest as u prob noticed . Think just being bored is getting to me as theres not much to do . Training tonight usual time .


----------



## Team1

Yes mate usual time

For he record and anyone reading wondering who Mark 23 is...he is my training partner who selfishly got a hernia 4-5 weeks out from the Brits when i needed him most and is now feeling guilty and trying to go train and help out ewhere his gammy body can.

Its impressive watching him bicep curl 7kg db's...especially when he can deadlift 230kg...when not burst open :lol:


----------



## Mark23

Team1 said:


> Yes mate usual time
> 
> For he record and anyone reading wondering who Mark 23 is...he is my training partner who selfishly got a hernia 4-5 weeks out from the Brits when i needed him most and is now feeling guilty and trying to go train and help out ewhere his gammy body can.
> 
> Its impressive watching him bicep curl 7kg db's...especially when he can deadlift 230kg...when not burst open :lol:


 Ya dick :lol: At least im there giving you the support :thumb:


----------



## rs007

you should maybe take up bowls mark? If you can keep your fvcking insides where they are meant to be you cnt

:lol:


----------



## Mark23

rs007 said:


> you should maybe take up bowls mark? If you can keep your fvcking insides where they are meant to be you cnt
> 
> :lol:


 Just keep the slaggings coming just making me more determined to get back :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Quick update

Ive managed to break myself this week with this trial run

Cant go on any further on this deplete and the cold isnt helping my mental state of affairs - physical either. gonna be having a refeed today and on with it tomorrow. made good progress so far i think so a bit of a head straightening out and then another couple of days big push again wont do any harm

good thing i forgot my wallet today else it could be a chip shop massacre in 20 minutes. I have 60p to my name :lol:

Get me a mars bar!!!!


----------



## Origin

Team1 said:


> Fuk sake Kami theres about 2 tablesoons of tomatoes and about 6 kidney beans per portion you mad man :lol: oh and about 3 chunks of carrot and a few withered bits of mushroom..... Terrible!!!
> 
> Next week it will be cut back another little bit i think.
> 
> Oh and thats me home, feet up with a lemsip and a whack of vit c. gonna try and shift this quick. took a half days holiday from work


All them little bits add up my friend......Nah I'm just super pedantic and anal when I'm dieting. Everything is super plain and weighed twice lol


----------



## Mark23

Team1 said:


> Quick update
> 
> Ive managed to break myself this week with this trial run
> 
> Cant go on any further on this deplete and the cold isnt helping my mental state of affairs - physical either. gonna be having a refeed today and on with it tomorrow. made good progress so far i think so a bit of a head straightening out and then another couple of days big push again wont do any harm
> 
> good thing i forgot my wallet today else it could be a chip shop massacre in 20 minutes. I have 60p to my name :lol:
> 
> Get me a mars bar!!!!


Ill buy u a turkish later :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Origin said:


> All them little bits add up my friend......Nah I'm just super pedantic and anal when I'm dieting. Everything is super plain and weighed twice lol


defo...but if they are all there from the start and you just keep removing bits n bobs as you go then shurely there is no requirement to suddenly reinvent the wheel so to speak?

do you use herbs and spices even?


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Quick update
> 
> Ive managed to break myself this week with this trial run
> 
> Cant go on any further on this deplete and the cold isnt helping my mental state of affairs - physical either. gonna be having a refeed today and on with it tomorrow. made good progress so far i think so a bit of a head straightening out and then another couple of days big push again wont do any harm
> 
> good thing i forgot my wallet today else it could be a chip shop massacre in 20 minutes. I have 60p to my name :lol:
> 
> Get me a mars bar!!!!


mate are you not supposed to be starting carb up today? i have,suddenly feel like a whole new world again :lol:



Origin said:


> All them little bits add up my friend......Nah I'm just super pedantic and anal when I'm dieting. Everything is super plain and weighed twice lol


never needs to be as plain as that kami,thats just myth buddy invented by bbers who want to blow about how hard they had to suffer more than anyone else on their diet,carrots mushrooms,herbs,spices aint gnr stop you getting peeled to the bone,fuk best condition i ever achieved i did it on chicken stir fry loaded up with onions,chives,peppers,chilli's every meal of every day with a few lean steak mince burgers thrown in here and there for sanity,and i was skinless by the end of it


----------



## Team1

Was planning on tomorra mate but ive really knocked **** out myslef from suday and its gonna have to begin today tbh.

Play it by ear.....if im looking better agian than monday night but painfully flat now then ill just go right through with the carb up eh? see how it looks saturday

my troosers are falling off me here :lol:


----------



## weeman

yep i would go with that mate,you depleted enough by now mate,i felt like i wasnt gnr make it thru the last 36 hrs of depletion,yest morning i was literally holding onto the machines in the gym to stay upright after cardio,could barely do fuk all!


----------



## Team1

I was actually ok yesterday

got in 3 wee cardio blasts...walk, stepper and bike to vary. last session whilst watching "dont tel the bride" with the bint.

Im ashamed to say i enjoyed it

:lol:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> I was actually ok yesterday
> 
> got in 3 wee cardio blasts...walk, stepper and bike to vary. last session whilst watching "dont tel the bride" with the bint.
> 
> Im ashamed to say i enjoyed it
> 
> :lol:


i erm kind of watched that one too,the vegas wedding? how much of a tool was tht guy lol


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

ned boy avatar ? i am nothing in the slightest similar to a ned !

i listen to metal and rock , neds listen to that jumpy fukin squeeky voice speeded up pish !

i fit into no young social group ! i'm not a ned, not an emo, not a geek , i'm my own social group = a darren !

"the big group of neds chased after the group of goths and ran past the big group of darrens "


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> ned boy avatar ? i am nothing in the slightest similar to a ned !
> 
> i listen to metal and rock , neds listen to that jumpy fukin squeeky voice speeded up pish !
> 
> i fit into no young social group ! i'm not a ned, not an emo, not a geek , i'm my own social group = a darren !
> 
> "the big group of neds chased after the group of goths and ran past the big group of darrens "


Yup, a darren, otherwise known as a spaz-donkey


----------



## Team1

I never said you were a ned, i said you had a ned like avatar

you are defo a spaz horse

:lol:

The pic is blurry but it looks like you are missing front teeth, have your tounge out, drunk n disorderly and giving the camera the middle finger

Now all i se missing here from the "Ned's Nativity Scene" is a burberry hat

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> I never said you were a ned, i said you had a ned like avatar
> 
> you are defo a spaz horse
> 
> :lol:
> 
> The pic is blurry but it looks like you are missing front teeth, have your tounge out, drunk n disorderly and giving the camera the middle finger
> 
> *Now all i se missing here from the "Ned's Nativity Scene" is a burberry hat *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> :lol:


Not to forget the 14 year old, 7 month pregnant lass called Senga (who incidentally has no idea which member of the ned clan is the father of her unborn baby, or her other 3 for that matter)


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Not to forget the 14 year old, 7 month pregnant lass called Senga (who incidentally has no idea which member of the ned clan is the father of her unborn baby, or her other 3 for that matter)


Aaah, the glesga teenage lottery... A half dozen guys full of bucky bouncing into a wee lassies bedroom shouting "bagsy no the Da":lol:


----------



## Team1

Fathers day in Glesga - confused children wandering the streets everywhere with a whole card shop just handing them out to strangers with the same hair colour as them


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

ahaaaaaaaaaahahahaha lol, you lot are mental !

my teeth are perfectly in tact ! i am not giving the middle finger, yes i was drunk in the picture but the reason my tongue is out is that i am in fact being raped by two horses while the photo was took !

..... and i liked it


----------



## Simon m

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> ned boy avatar ? i am nothing in the slightest similar to a ned !
> 
> i listen to metal and rock , neds listen to that jumpy fukin squeeky voice speeded up pish !
> 
> i fit into no young social group ! i'm not a ned, not an emo, not a geek , i'm my own social group = a darren !
> 
> "the big group of neds chased after the group of goths and ran past the big group of darrens "


Darren is a c0ck's name though


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Simon m said:


> Darren is a c0ck's name though


how very dare you :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Team1

So todays carb up has went like so

50g gluten free oats

7 rice cakes

300g chocolate (2x£1 bars of dairy milk and a yorkie)

50g oats and 15g jam

4 digestives

20g BSD Glyco replenish

few tootie Fruities

Gluten Free Roll toasted

1 Fererro Rocher

bit of carbs in my chilli

ABout 400g. mosty sh!te. My bad. Broke today after really knocking my pan in. Tomorrow im on clean carbs. 100g oats, 150g brown rice, rice cakes and a banana or two. Friday we will see. If i look like fcuk all then ill scale back and try to sort it out for saturday morning :lol:

Look tonight though andim just about there. closer again. just chipping away at it and will probably do what ive been doing. knok my pan in for 4 days or so then have something. Im guessing at this point....this might be a better wa than dieting hard all week and having a refeed...maybe not like today right enough.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

oh mate i'd give anything for a carb up !

isnt a carb up supose to be clean carbs ? like pasta, rice, potatoes etc ?

not chocolate fs lol ?

i'm only asking ? not sure ?


----------



## Team1

Well a little bit of crap seems to be ok on the first day of carb up.

Certainly not pasta though!

Today its all oats, rice, and a banana n rice cakes maybe for carbs. Keep it clean after taking the edge off it yesterday


----------



## hilly

any particular reason for the gluten free stuff mate?

you should look into buckwheat flakes. they are gluten free and a similar consistancy to oats but work out cheaper than the gluten free oats i have seen at 1.50 a 500g bag


----------



## Team1

The gluten free oats seem to go down easier. i get a bit bloated with the regular ones. they also taste a lot beter too mate....and perhaps that little bit of gluten as pedantic as it sounds for someone who smashed 2x£1 bars of dairy milk yesterday - is the difference.

gluten free rolls cos i had them for mid week as a wee bit of a carb treat that didnt invovve wheat

ill look into the buckwheat mate cheers


----------



## kawikid

Alrite Rab, lookin sh1t hot, keep going matey, not long now.

Are you not freezin with such low fat now it's a bit colder?

I've been cutting for 6weeks in prep for my holidays. Obviously nowhere near your standard, but i'm totally baltic all the time.

Only just starting to see the surface of what it's like doing what you guys do. Cheek bones are coming out, abs an legs are all showin now etc. But fvck me it's like you turn into someone else. I find i keep forgetting things, feel really drawn into myself, kinda just blank and starey. Wouldn't say i'm crabbit, more that i just dont have any tollerance an kinda just sigh and wonder off rather than get worked up. Tbh doing this has upped my respect for anyone who diets down to decent condition. Folk just dont seem to know how deep you gotta go, and like i said, i'm only just scraping the surface.


----------



## Team1

Thats me mate. Not crabbit...just very short on tolerance for fools and quite blank and in myslef. Not chatty and a bit of a nugget full of carry on like usual.

Naw cant say i feel the cold any more but it aint been cold here yet and im a jock so used to it. we dont even have central heating up here..only coat and peat fires. Fcuking nails mate!

:lol:


----------



## Team1

Wee update

Been clean carbing oot my nut so far today. Could fair go a bar of chocolate right enough. I dislike carbing up as it makes me want sweet stuff 100x more than if im just dieting dieting if that makes sense.

thinking on it..new plan is to carb out good and high today. didnt do cardio this monring and wont trian or do cardio tonight. just relax, feet up and plenty water.

Tomorrow i intend on having a small dose of carbs in the AM only...100, maybe 150g perhaps...and after that no carbs. just the high water etc etc.

Reasoning is with this im hoping i can fill up from yest and today and then attempt to ensure that friday PM thru to Saturday morning i can dry up good but with the time involved...not loose too much of the fullness gained. One thing is abotu the two shows ive done i felt stressed out my face eating carbs or at least a lot the day before the show. made me really para.

Ill train and do some cardio tomorra. Unsure on the cardio but im defo training


----------



## Simon m

Is this so you can trial what you'll do in 2 weeks time mate?


----------



## Team1

yes mate. pretty much a wee trial run

depleted on 50g (appx) carbs sun-tuesday there. ate 450g carbs yesterday (nopt as clean as id have liked but hey im human :lol: ) eating about the same again today but all clean.....and tomorra its a small ammount of carbs early on and prob a bit post workout too.

been drinking 6+litres of water a day, a fair bit of vit c and some aquaban.

See how it works out for me

Although its a trial run, im still doing all the cardio (bar today to get full) and t3 ect.....to ensure im really coming in still....just testing stuff out and keeping these last long weeks interesting as i was getting stale and starting to fell like i was going through the motions

Next week will be pretty much the same but without goign ott on water, vit c and no aquaban at all


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Not crabbit...just very short on tolerance for fools


 :crying: :sad: :wub:


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> :crying: :sad: :wub:


S'alright Dazz, your no fool - in fact Rab was saying jsut the other night how much he respects your drive, enthusiasm, and pasion for the sport. Even said he wouldn't mind trianing with you if you were more local, since his existing training partner decided to selfishly dump his intestines out his belly button like a fvcking bellend

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> S'alright Dazz, your no fool - in fact Rab was saying jsut the other night how much he respects your drive, enthusiasm, and pasion for the sport. Even said he wouldn't mind trianing with you if you were more local, since his existing training partner decided to selfishly dump his intestines out his belly button like a fvcking bellend
> 
> :lol:


  :thumb: :bounce: he really said that :lol: :lol:

i would love to train with rab and i WILL train with rab in the future (not consistantly but i wouldnt mind coming down to your gym every now and again)

I do believe my drive, enthusiasm and passion for bodybuilding is un-matched ! and thus i always have good workouts as i really push myself till i am crawling out the gym 

bodybuilding is my life and all i think about atm ! i eat sleep and breathe it right now and its all i think about ! i plan to take it all the way to the top !

i'll defo be wanting a session in that hardcore hell hole down in your neck of the woods with the dumbbells i havnt even seen before never mind touched or moved lol ! (heavyest dumbbells i have ever seen and touched are 120lbers)

anyway i respect rab more than anything and his knowledge and drive is spot on ! (my drive is better but :tongue: ) , rab is still ace aswell but 

:beer:


----------



## Team1

I did actually say to Weeman and Ramsay..."see that Dazz bellend...hes a decent boy...works right hard ad deserves a bit of hep. Right annoying kunr right enough bit just needs a bit of guidance. He's alright!

You dont half talk pish though.

*******************

Currently chillin. carb up has been clean today. 15 plain rice cakes, 100g rice, 80g oats and 200g white potato (mashed with a bit of extra low fat garlic and herb soft cheese - yum)

See how i look tomorra morning with that after another few litres of water and few g of vit c tonight.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> see that Dazz bellend...hes a decent boy...works right hard ad deserves a bit of hep. Right annoying kunr right enough bit just needs a bit of guidance. He's alright!
> 
> .


   i love you to mate  :beer: :bounce: :lol: :innocent:


----------



## RedKola

Feelin' the Bromance in here! :thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

RedKola said:


> Feelin' the Bromance in here! :thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

<<< thats rab's hand around my shoulder in the picture 

its from our first date


----------



## Team1

Daz you are more annoying than you are hard working. This is a solid fact


----------



## Team1

Looking a little smother last night and this morning. Not feelign the best today and not sure what up. was about sick this morningbut i have difficulty actually being sick - fingers down throat doesnt work for me too good.

Hoping that plenty water, vit c and low carb today has me dried up and holding the bit of fullness for tomorra. IF not its another shot at it next week with some tweaks and less sh!te on carb up day one

Feel pretty rotten and almost hypo today. strange


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

extremely low body fat and dieting is just taking its toll on your body !

your brain is ****ed and body is acting up, DONT let it overtake you and STAY FOCUSED !

dont let the dieting beat you up ! YOU beat the diet up (whatever that means  )

dont be beaten mate ! stay strong , its all in your head these feelings !

mental strength baby


----------



## Team1

Daz. You defo aint helping here mate. Gee it a rest

*************

Feelign a bit bettre. think for some reason i was slightly hypo despite yesterdays carbs. wierd.

On with the plan and see how it looks in the morning. Pics to come most likely


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i am trying to help but 

i'm not trying to come across as annoying 

  just trying to help out my deer friend


----------



## rs007

Blood sugar fluctuations mate, plays havoc with your brain and everything else - I get it something terrible once at the point you are at, coming off weekend cheat etc.

Part and parcel, hunker down and do your best mate, you look fkng superb, you are there - like I said to Brian, you are just a good carbup and a bit of water manipulation away.

Still hate your poxy big face tho


----------



## Team1

actually felt sick this morning. strange. Im hoping that what ive done will be about right.....just have to see how i dry today and if it holds the added fullness.

Weight last Sat was 182.5lb. it fell to 181.2 on deplete and today is 182 dead....so cant be far away say if i drop a tad of water today.

All minor sh!t though. end of day if required....ill just have to play it safe and not bother my hole with carb up and deplete at all.


----------



## rs007

you are using aquaban this week aren't you?

I have sometimes got nausea while using this, but it could just be the shock on your digestive tract from being restricted then onto high carbs for a day or two.

Try to take it easy.


----------



## Team1

yep. broke out the ban and the water has been quite high.

Prob ditch the cardio later and just do a bit of training. feel up and chillax.


----------



## StephenC

Rab, if I know you as well as I think I do, you'll have written every last variable down.

Sit with weehitler n Rams and maybe think about removing one or more items for next week?

Maybe also get some of those electrolyte sachets if the vomiting continues?

Keep the head up and yer pretty hair tidy mate:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Rab, if I know you as well as I think I do, you'll have written every last variable down.
> 
> Sit with weehitler n Rams and maybe think about removing one or more items for next week?
> 
> Maybe also get some of those electrolyte sachets if the vomiting continues?
> 
> Keep the head up and yer pretty hair tidy mate:thumbup1:


Electrolyte sachets are excellent, but unfortunately nothing will smooth a bber over quicker...

It isn't healthy, but a degree of electorolyte depletion is necessary for ultimate condition...


----------



## Team1

im expecting and bracing for the effectsd of being electrolyte depleted from ehre thru till just prior to stage.....cramps, gash feeling and a dose of bi-polar disorder. If i look good though on the day then ill take it for a week or two...what a week or two of manic depression after a 10 month diet camp pretty much

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

I was just meaning if the vomiting persists, we all know Rab is already in condition so being smooth for today and possibly tommorow vs puking all day while depleted?

Small trade off IMO < however as you know I'll gladly admit to being a fat 'no nothing about being in condition' cvnt :lol:


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Still hate your poxy big face tho


How big is his face rammers, Horse Sized or worse?


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> I was just meaning if the vomiting persists, we all know Rab is already in condition so being smooth for today and possibly tommorow vs puking all day while depleted?
> 
> Small trade off IMO < however as you know I'll gladly admit to being a fat 'no nothing about being in condition' cvnt :lol:


PMSL no, you are right - I just meant if this week is to show him something that is going to be representative of that final few days, then he can't really - but like you say, if it persists.... health comes first :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

Canny see me bothering. ...but i do look crap today compared to say Wednesday. Will persist with this though as maybe ill look good and better for this come tomorra..thus actually learning soemthing from this trial

feck knows


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> How big is his face rammers, Horse Sized or worse?


It is the fattest head to ever grace the sacred halls of glencairn gym.

I saw a skeleton of a fin whale once in a museum, almost 30% of its overall length was in its skull - I'd say thats getting close


----------



## Team1

So glad tomorra aint show day else id have been in tears today. looked so ****. quads spilled over inparticular and a sheen in general

Been drying up quick since this afternoon and noticed during training that the muscles had a nice look to them...popping in good ways under the sh!tness.

Current thinking is a 2 day carb up 4 days prior to show....so Tues/Wed carb up....followed by Thurs/Fri dry up and maintain fullness via lower carbs and slightly higher fats

Just have to see how i look tomorra and if not how id like then stick it out another day and see how i look Sunday which would go a way to proving the 2 day carb up 4 days out. Make good use of this trial which although has been stresfull and slightly hampered with a mild dose of man-flu.....may well come good.


----------



## Origin

Big Rab, just to let you know I measured in at 175.5cm. Think I've grown from no heavy squatting lol, So let the battle commence between the Jocks! Will be good to stand on stage with you x x x


----------



## Team1

AHA!

RIght then im glad to hear that as ive always been a fan of your physique and would like to go up against you. after seeing the pics from leeds right enough i think you are going to do well....but that wont stop me from going straight for you! :lol:

New guy with nothing to lose and all that.

Excuse me whilst i go and remove my hand from the biscuit tin and get my fat ass in gear


----------



## Mark23

Team1 said:


> AHA!
> 
> RIght then im glad to hear that as ive always been a fan of your physique and would like to go up against you. after seeing the pics from leeds right enough i think you are going to do well....but that wont stop me from going straight for you! :lol:
> 
> New guy with nothing to lose and all that.
> 
> Excuse me whilst i go and remove my hand from the biscuit tin and get my fat ass in gear


 Do i sense a bit of competition in the air mate :thumb:


----------



## Origin

YEEEEAAASSSS!!! Thats the fvcking spirit Rab. Dig your head out of the darkness we're nearly at the end of the road. Dont worry about a thing backstage, we can be a double team and nerve the ****e out of the other classic competitors lol. Bring lots of goodies so I can nick them and fill out like a balloon!

On a serious note Rab, only competitors are allowed backstage so if you need a hand with anything just kick me in the ribs as i will probably be asleep with my legs up ha ha.

Actually I'm really looking forward to it now and of course being back stage with the weeman will be quite an experiance too!


----------



## Simon m

Origin said:


> YEEEEAAASSSS!!! Thats the fvcking spirit Rab. Dig your head out of the darkness we're nearly at the end of the road. Dont worry about a thing backstage, we can be a double team and nerve the ****e out of the other classic competitors lol. Bring lots of goodies so I can nick them and fill out like a balloon!
> 
> On a serious note Rab, only competitors are allowed backstage so if you need a hand with anything just kick me in the ribs as i will probably be asleep with my legs up ha ha.
> 
> *Actually I'm really looking forward to it now and of course being back stage with the weeman will be quite an experiance too*!


If you call being raped an experience:lol:


----------



## Origin

Simon m said:


> If you call being raped an experience:lol:


LMAO! :lol:

Should I be worried! My glutes are too tight, infact they are gonna be shrinked wrapped! Actually I'm gonna hide the muscle sheen and all other oily products from him! HA HA


----------



## Team1

What is this Kami? think you can come parading around in my journal blowing about how tight your glutes are as i eat a galaxy and jiggle about in my seat?

GET OUTTA HEEE!!!

:lol:

Ill ahve plenty goodies...i assure you. several bags of utter utter crap!


----------



## Team1

Actual Journal update

Thinkgs going clearly to plan. Last night for supper i had a bag of jelly babies, 4 co-op triple chocolate cookies and a £1 bar of galaxy cookie crumble along with a few handfulls of honey nut cereal...with a protein shake obviously...ppphft....what kinda bodybuilder forgets the shake!


----------



## Team1

Further Update.

THinking about those cookies last night. Yes..they were good but tonight im feelin more Saninsburys oats n raisins cookies and caramel shortcake tbh. . Think ill roll with that!

All going to plan!!!

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

what the **** are you playing at boy !!? :confused1: :cursing: mg: mg: :scared: :blink: :gun_bandana:

cookies ?

galaxy bars ?

**** last weeks of a contest prep are clearly hard arent they :/ (sarcasm)

what you playing at ?


----------



## Team1

This is how i roll Daz. Punk ass

Tonight i had

1 large chocolate cookie

£1 bar galaxy caramel

4 fingers of shortbread

4 pancakes, 2 with caramel on top

banana

pack of mccoys

bout a dozen jelly babies

and obviously cos im a bodybuilder....a protein shake

just about to have some lean beef mince...lean mince cos im on a diet obviously


----------



## Team1

didnt make it to sainsburys and tbh the tesco cookie really didnt hit the spot and are very 3rd rate at best.

Cookie ratings list from supermarkets are as follows

Sainsburys Oats n raisin ones

Co-Op triple chocolate ones

probably asdas

then tescos

im an expert on this sh!t...so anyone wanting further info onsuch things just PM me

:lol:

Back to behaving myself tomorra. will even do some cardio and eat my veg!!!


----------



## rs007

I would never take diet advice - or any advice for that matter - from a guy that wholeheartedly believes that sh1tty cornflour covered inferior quality Bassetts Jelly Babies are better than the quite frankly far superior Haribo equivalent.

Your full of sh1t Rab, simples


----------



## Team1

Did yo and Bri find my half eaten bag of bassets jelly babies in the changing rooms than dickhead?

:lol:

I have no advice for you mate...only something to say...**** you and your Haribo


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Did yo and Bri find my half eaten bag of bassets jelly babies in the changing rooms than dickhead?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I have no advice for you mate...only something to say...**** you and your Haribo


Brian did aye :lol:

He ate one, screwed his face up in utter disgust, and gave them to James, they are that sh1te

I aint even allowed Haribo, so you actually, fvck you

On a serious note, I'd say youve went backward a little when you were posing away, need to stop fvcking about and get your finger out your ar$e.... only 10 days to go


----------



## Hobbio

Team1 said:


> didnt make it to sainsburys and tbh the tesco cookie really didnt hit the spot and are very 3rd rate at best.
> 
> Cookie ratings list from supermarkets are as follows
> 
> Sainsburys Oats n raisin ones
> 
> Co-Op triple chocolate ones
> 
> probably asdas
> 
> then tescos


The same order of preference applies to supermarket doughnuts too, sainsbury's defo at the top.

And nobody had better come back with "Greggs doughnuts are great!" either, the jam in 'em tastes like it's already been digested.

I like to join in on some level.

Subbed, this is a great read :beer:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> On a serious note, I'd say youve went backward a little when you were posing away, need to stop fvcking about and get your finger out your ar$e.... only 10 days to go


Well mate its hard going as you know. i aint getting paid for this suffering and a wee backward step to clear my head wont do any harm. back to it in the morning.....but..i have 2 damn pancakes left and that caramel is in the fridge too. maybe it wouldnt hurt to just finish it after my fasted cardio obviously AND with a protein shake!!!


----------



## Team1

Hobbio said:


> The same order of preference applies to supermarket doughnuts too, sainsbury's defo at the top.
> 
> And nobody had better come back with "Greggs doughnuts are great!" either, the jam in 'em tastes like it's already been digested.
> 
> I like to join in on some level.
> 
> Subbed, this is a great read :beer:


Good lad. you are welcome to post and discuss important matters of the day like this in here anytime my friend

Greggs cakes are garbage. if you want value...you are as well getting a multipack out cakes out the supermarket. i suggest tescos own bramley apple pies for true filth and value. 6 apple pies for 65p. now thats how its done on a budget motherfcuker!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Well mate its hard going as you know. i aint getting paid for this suffering and a wee backward step to clear my head wont do any harm. back to it in the morning.....but..i have 2 damn pancakes left and that caramel is in the fridge too. maybe it wouldnt hurt to just finish it after my fasted cardio obviously AND with a protein shake!!!


I am seriously going to boot your baws.

:lol:

I know you are similar to me in the mindset, not taking yourself too seriously, would rather get their semi happy than not at all (as you would if being over strict) etc, but for this last 10 days PLEASE just get your sh1t together!!!

Going to have a big fat wobbly ar$e at this rate :lol:


----------



## Team1

Ill try mate. DIg in hard and get it done. As you say its only 10 days to go and i can do what i want then

Ill stil be having a cheat at the weekend though. no way can i go a saturday night without either a lasagnae or a curry with a bar of chocolate.


----------



## rs007

mmmm curry


----------



## Hobbio

Team1 said:


> Good lad. you are welcome to post and discuss important matters of the day like this in here anytime my friend
> 
> Greggs cakes are garbage. if you want value...you are as well getting a multipack out cakes out the supermarket. i suggest tescos own bramley apple pies for true filth and value. 6 apple pies for 65p. now thats how its done on a budget motherfcuker!


Thanks for the welcome, and I will get some Tesco apple pies pronto. I do like an apple pie 

But for me, the King of Cakes has to be a nice custard slice, with Queen Battenburg sitting just to the King's left.

Would you believe I actually Googled the correct seating position for a Queen Consort?

:lol:


----------



## Team1

Update.

DOnt....feel...so....good...today.

something out of that junk food didnt go down well. Probably the pancakes anc caramel i suspect as its the only different thing. must rememebr not to have those again and stick to chocolate and biscuits


----------



## TheNatural1

Greggs doughnuts are great! :thumb:


----------



## TheNatural1

Team1 said:


> Update.
> 
> DOnt....feel...so....good...today.
> 
> something out of that junk food didnt go down well. Probably the pancakes anc caramel i suspect as its the only different thing. must rememebr not to have those again and stick to chocolate and biscuits


Maybe you should start practicing the 'truffle shuffle'.................just incase???


----------



## Team1

Bit too much chat about me being fat in here....give me some credit for feck sake

:lol:

im eating chicken with runner beans right now...so thats a good start to the day. cant say im enjoying it as much without some nando's garlic peri peri sauce and a grating of cheese would also be nice on top.


----------



## TheNatural1

Well your sugar coma diet over the past two days doesn't really fall into the Winners category!

Am sittin here now eating plain chicken and green beans, whilst everyone else is tucking into chicken curry

..........Thank god for Heinz Ketchup


----------



## Team1

Green beans...interesting. Good choice btw

Im thinking more beans right now as in Baked beans....and more of toast than chicken tbh


----------



## rs007

Rab, although I think your choices in gelatine based baby shaped confectionary are highly questionable, I do respect your opinion on cookies, biscuits, cakes and other lovely tasting oddments.

Help me plan a refeed evening for Saturday. Give me something to look forward to. Because right now, I am trying to tan my wrists with this white shatterproof ruler on my desk, but it just isn't getting the job done


----------



## RedKola

It's really melodramatic in here! Jeez! :mellow:

:lol:


----------



## Team1

Right

Although our opinions are very different mate.....id go with this myself. take fom it what you think worthy.

Set my alarm for early bells...get up and do a powerwalk......

back in to 3x75g bowls of cereal (honey nut corn flakes or those oat n raisins granola stuff you get in lidl for a quid odds)...id buy acarton of lacto free milk as im a fud.

crash out for an hour

wake to a tin of baked beans.....with a few slice of pan bread toast. side compliments of bacon and fried eggs

bag of lidl chocco fruits chocolate raisins - best variety on the market

do a jobby. force it out if need be.

2 rolls in ham, cheese and coleslaw, a pie and a chocolate eclaire from the Kandybar

£1 bar of Galaxy cookie crumble

pack of Oats n raisins cookies from sainsburys

bag of supermarkets own (tescos is best) Onion rings...big bags

sugar enduced coma

wake in time for some sort of pizza and chips...kebab shop number. add a little of your own chicken and extra cheese

pack of thorntons caramel chortcake squares and a tin of ambrosia custard

litre of fruit smoothie

man bag of magic stars

few more bowls of cereal before bed

**************************

Thats how id play it mate.


----------



## Magic Torch

I insist (in my purely unbiased view  ) that you add in some jelly snakes (the natural ones) in to the equation....they are also now doing fizzy sour ones - although not snakes.....


----------



## Team1

Magic. How important in the refeed process do you recon the actual snake part is? Everyone knows snakes are anabolic.....if i have 100g of jelly snakes over jelly babies...how much more big will i be?

:lol:

seriously but. I feel jelly sweets have nop place in a day like the above. they are time consuming to chew and eat compared to a bar of chocolate etc.


----------



## rs007

Magic Torch said:


> I insist (in my purely unbiased view  ) that you add in some jelly snakes (the natural ones) in to the equation....they are also now doing fizzy sour ones - although not snakes.....


Those are superb, and even superior to Haribo IMO - I am sure we have discussed the finer points of these before :lol:

Rab - looking good - we share opinion on Tescos onion rings. Morrisons are passable at a push, but only if Tesco is out of stock, or been attacked by muslim extremists etc

I am liking kebab shop visitation, I think that is a must, been my number one craving for almost 2 weeks now. Can't believe i haven't had a cheat in that time, it jsut doesn't make sense

Thorntons caramel... might forgo that, and just go for the far greedier tin of caramel/packet of shortbread option :lol:

Honestly, I am frothing at the gash here

oh oh oh - have you tried those bags of chocolates you get out pound shops and the like? It is like the retarded ones that don't make the grade for boxes of chocolates, roses, that type of sh1t.

Only like a quid, and you never know exactly what you are going to get, but you get tonnes of it and that is all that counts. Brown bag, you must have seen em. I'm for a couple of those


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> seriously but. I feel jelly sweets have nop place in a day like the above. they are time consuming to chew and eat compared to a bar of chocolate etc.


Nah man I buy 10 packs at a time, I often smash a pack in when I wake up for a pi55 at 3am.....if I know they are in the drawer I will eat them night or day in seconds hahaha


----------



## rs007

Cereal + Lactofree sounds good - but I can't limit myself with that, in previous years I have literally blocked myself up solid with rice crispies and sugar puffs :lol:

Maybe not such a hot idea for me, despite the fact I love the stuff


----------



## Team1

hence why i said the 3x75g bowls.....respectable by anyones standards then have an hours blissfull sugar coma sleep again. get up early for your power walk cardio and make a good long day of it. time is so important here

tin of caramel - i agree....shortbread....but still go with the custard imo. throw in the shortbread and tablespoons of caramel and heat it up. even some ASDA digestive biscuits as asda digestives are the best of them.

Do you get a Hoggi in your kebab shop? Chapatti (sp) wrap with chips, cheese, donner meat and chilli sauce all wrapped up inside it. these are incredible!

ALso. Pizza Crunch!!!!!

i may need to re write your schedule now!


----------



## TheNatural1

rs007 said:


> Rab - looking good - we share opinion on Tescos onion rings. Morrisons are passable at a push, but only if Tesco is out of stock, or been attacked by muslim extremists etc


Sainsbury's onion rings are the shizzle, i've yet to find a big bag of onion rings in there, but the bag of 6 smaller packs is just as good.

Usually causes trouble in ma gaff with the mrs as she likes them also, 'ain't getting none of mine'

You know how it is......'once you pop......' .............wait that's no right?


----------



## TheNatural1

Ambrosia custard must be eaten cold, straight from the tin!

Cool it in the fridge first

No other way!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i'm going to go ahead and give my opinion on all this junk / cheating stuff you are doing ("skiploading") because i know how much you value my opinion rab  :thumb:

Daz's opinion = ITS WRONG ! DONT DO IT ! STOP IT RIGHT NOW !

sure the next day you may look "vascular" "full" etc but the day AFTER that day you will just be storing water etc and feel **** ! Your just asking your body to store water by doing this and you should be doing the oposite atm (trying to be as dry and crisp as possible) and sweets and saturated fats aint gonna help you dry up !

just stop it mate cause its just a weak minded guys excuse to have a cheat and try and justify it as "helping" his physique !

i dont agree with it and think its a recipe for disaster ! why come this far only to binge the week before the show and store a **** load of water !!

STOP IT PLEASE :cursing:


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i'm going to go ahead and give my opinion on all this junk / cheating stuff you are doing ("skiploading") because i know how much you value my opinion rab  :thumb:
> 
> Daz's opinion = ITS WRONG ! DONT DO IT ! STOP IT RIGHT NOW !
> 
> sure the next day you may look "vascular" "full" etc but the day AFTER that day you will just be storing water etc and feel **** ! Your just asking your body to store water by doing this and you should be doing the oposite atm (trying to be as dry and crisp as possible) and sweets and saturated fats aint gonna help you dry up !
> 
> just stop it mate cause its just a weak minded guys excuse to have a cheat and try and justify it as "helping" his physique !
> 
> i dont agree with it and think its a recipe for disaster ! why come this far only to binge the week before the show and store a **** load of water !!
> 
> STOP IT PLEASE :cursing:


I can counter all that post with one statement. You look sh1t, we look awesome :lol:

And it isn't skiploading, it is Rabloading actually, or Ramsloading, skip aint got dibs on it


----------



## Team1

Daz. Thanks, but I don't value your opinion.


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Daz. Thanks, but I don't value your opinion.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Genuine snorted out nose laughing moment, TF I am in office myself :lol:


----------



## Team1

Update.

Feeling better now

Back into low carb fat zone and ready to go again. Body refreshed and ready for another 3 days (inc today) of getting tighter

Despite the laments and kniwledge posted by daz, I look dry and hard today still from the sh!tload. I'm pretty sure I know why this is and will persue this further. Me and Rammers have been liasing (despite hating each other) to develop a master plan on how to carb up and get thingts right using some of the most awesome foods known to man


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> I can counter all that post with one statement. You look sh1t, we look awesome :lol:
> 
> And it isn't skiploading, it is Rabloading actually, or Ramsloading, skip aint got dibs on it


:sad: :crying: i was just giving my opinion rams ! No need to fire a rocket launcher in my face :no:

this is what you just done to my confidence rams = :gun_bandana: :2guns: :2guns:

............

lol ko  yeh well you may look "awsome" but that doesnt mean you could have looked awsome-ER !!

i need to read up more on skiploading before i make anymore comments :bounce:

give me 10minutes then i'll retaliate


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Daz. Thanks, but I don't value your opinion.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: liar liar panties on fire


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> Update.
> 
> Feeling better now
> 
> Back into low carb fat zone and ready to go again. Body refreshed and ready for another 3 days (inc today) of getting tighter
> 
> Despite the laments and kniwledge posted by daz, I look dry and hard today still from the sh!tload. I'm pretty sure I know why this is and will persue this further. Me and Rammers have been liasing (despite hating each other) to develop a master plan on how to carb up and get thingts right using some of the most awesome foods known to man


I have tried both in my time but for me last show I had to play it safe due to weight so I did 3 days of an extra 400g of carbs a day (800g in total) to fill me out, then day of show just a few rice cakes and turkey every 3 hours. Once weighed in I had a few doughnuts and choc, then just my NO explode, Viagra and a little diet coke when pumping... worked out ok as I was filled nice in the days before and the sugar helped pull the water in a little on the day.....your biggest challange is the two day thing, not too sure if I'd sh1tload properly for the sat, just because I would hate to spil on the sunday.....that said the water will be the factor and I have no clue how your doing that....I never use tabs only vit c and cutting it out.

Food for thought


----------



## Team1

Been considering that Magic. not as a primnary concern though as being on money for sat and then afterwards IF I was to get to the sunday I can panic about it then lol

Nah. The wee trial does seem to have yielded good even for being tight today. I think it has come down to one or two things I've been testing

Same for me...water, vit c and will prob use some aquaban but no diuretics unless it was very very last resort


----------



## LittleChris

Daz must still be doing his research then LMAO!


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> Been considering that Magic. not as a primnary concern though as being on money for sat and then afterwards IF I was to get to the sunday I can panic about it then lol
> 
> Nah. The wee trial does seem to have yielded good even for being tight today. I think it has come down to one or two things I've been testing
> 
> Same for me...water, vit c and will prob use some aquaban but no diuretics unless it was very very last resort


That is true, but as you have come in so early and have weight to play with (I assume you do and your journal never centers around it) I would think a nice slow carb up (all be it boring lol) would be good for you...number one reason being, if you carb up on the same foods you diet on your body will not suffer (in terms of belly and gas etc). Then if flat still on sat, you can **** load for the sunday.....OR if you do use duretics for the sunday you can sh1t load all you like lol!!

I guess its good your playing around now as in 9 days you can change to suit how your doing having tested different methods....plus with Ram and Bri on hand I'm sure they will know by what you look like what to do anyways....your in good hands.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

ok i'm on board with skiploading now but as i said originally you need to watch and make sure your timing off all the **** is spot on else you risk spilling over and holding loads of water at the moments when you dont want to !

as long as you know about your timing and amounts of what foods etc then hopefully you'll be sound !

it is still dodgey but worth the risk perhaps ?

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57225 thats what i read.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

LittleChris said:


> Daz must still be doing his research then LMAO!


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Team1

thanks Daz...pitty im not skiploading you bell end


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> thanks Daz...pitty im not skiploading you bell end


i thought u were ?

why aint ya then captain pro-skiploading ? 

:beer:


----------



## Team1

Magic Torch said:


> That is true, but as you have come in so early and have weight to play with (I assume you do and your journal never centers around it) I would think a nice slow carb up (all be it boring lol) would be good for you...number one reason being, if you carb up on the same foods you diet on your body will not suffer (in terms of belly and gas etc). Then if flat still on sat, you can **** load for the sunday.....OR if you do use duretics for the sunday you can sh1t load all you like lol!!
> 
> I guess its good your playing around now as in 9 days you can change to suit how your doing having tested different methods....plus with Ram and Bri on hand I'm sure they will know by what you look like what to do anyways....your in good hands.


Been playing with carb ups mate and i find a traditional once very very stressful. That cnt be a good thing. i feel relaxed though about a sugary last kick kinda carb up. time and time again it works for me...although the sunday is a factor....being good for saturday is gotta be the main concern

I do have a wee thing or two still to try if i have time left


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> Been playing with carb ups mate and i find a traditional once very very stressful.


I did too, but the last time I didn't deplete, I just carbed on top, that made all the difference, depleting when your already rock bottom fcuked me right up!!

Cool tho dude, like I said having the boys around ya will help massively on the weekend, you'll be fine!


----------



## Team1

I can see me sticking in a few hundred gram of clean carbs on wed night mate and going from there....few things to try still but for now....cardio has to be done damn it!


----------



## Origin

Hmmm very interesting Rab.....very interesting.


----------



## dtlv

Rab, am gutted am not going to be there to see you on stage... if I were doing anything other than going to see my gal I'd ditch it and come watch you strut your stuff (and probably get bladdered with you and the guys afterwards :lol: ).

Might not be on the forums much from now on as I've got a lot to do before my trip, so in case I don't get the chance to say it later, best of luck mate.

Do you have my mobile no? If not I'll PM it to you so you can let me know how it goes :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon m

Dtlv74 said:


> Rab, am gutted am not going to be there to see you on stage... if I were doing anything other than going to see my gal I'd ditch it and come watch you strut your stuff (and probably get bladdered with you and the guys afterwards :lol: ).
> 
> Might not be on the forums much from now on as I've got a lot to do before my trip, so in case I don't get the chance to say it later, best of luck mate.
> 
> Do you have my mobile no? If not I'll PM it to you so you can let me know how it goes :thumbup1:


Det, he's with BigSi and Rilla - he's gonna have the time of his life!


----------



## dtlv

Simon m said:


> Det, he's with BigSi and Rilla - he's gonna have the time of his life!


Yeah I know... don't doubt it one bit. I expect photos of the carnage and a full report


----------



## Team1

I'm gonna be back stage a lot or in a corener sitting with my legs out chilling....so will have to leave my wife to be and training buddy in the company of thew pirate and the viking!!!!!


----------



## dtlv

Team1 said:


> I'm gonna be back stage a lot or in a corener sitting with my legs out chilling....*so will have to leave my wife to be and training buddy in the company of thew pirate and the viking!!!!!*


That's probably the bravest thing I've ever heard... you realise they might well get 'spoilt'...


----------



## Team1

PMSL

An actual update here. Dont know why...but feel like noting some of this for anyone who gives a damn.

Diet is currently like so..today...

6.00am

35g gluten free oats, 20g BSD whey concentrate, 3g sainsburys light chocolate powder

25g whey with water

BSD Super strength Fish oil

1g Vit C

b complex vit

50mg winstrol

7.30am

5 egg whites

10.00am

150g chicken

100g runner beans

teaspoon tesco chilli sauce (fuk all in it bar fire water)

BSD Super Str fish oil

1g Vit C

Vit B comples

Green tea extract

12.30pm

200g lean mince, 1/4 tin chopped tomatoes, spices.

50g broccoli

BSD Super Str fish oil

1g Vit C

2.45pm

150g chicken

100g runner beans

chilli sauce

4.45pm

5 egg whites, 2 yolks and a teaspoon peanut butter

BSD Super Str fish oil

1g Vit C

7.15pm

150g chicken

salad

chili sauce

BSD Super Str fish oil

9.30pm

150g chicken

100g peas

2 teaspoons peanut butter

BSD Super Str fish oil

1g Vit C

10mg winstrol

vit b complex

*************

Tomorra will be the same....and Saturday.

Gear wise

1ml prop and 1/2 ml of tri tren 150 blend every other day and the winstrol as noted above. For an AI....1/2 letro tab every other day (1.75mg). Thats my whack

Training most days now but with less bodyparts per day. still traiing heavy and got the 60kg db's on incline press last week and 55k for shoudlers. Squats still around 160k for good reps although last heavy leg session gone.

cardio is variable. yesterday none at all. Today 3x30 min sesisons.


----------



## Mark23

Alright mate how you feeling today . You gona train after work today .


----------



## Simon m

Dtlv74 said:


> That's probably the bravest thing I've ever heard... you realise they might well get 'spoilt'...


I'll claim droit du seigneur....


----------



## Team1

Diet today been good and training good. did a bit of chest and got up to 60kg db's on incline press. felt good infact and not that horrid tender like glass way. I guessing is with me really high dosing on the super str fish oils.

Felt bloated all day though and its came to a bit of a head. guts in agony and sore to touch as if imflamed. only thing iv eaten different was some peas. Maybe just a little run down. dunno

See if im feeling better and ill get the evening cardio done. If not no biggy. chil out and have a potato or two with my chicken. Keep it clean and get the belly settled


----------



## weeal

good luck wae your last week and next weekend rab.its been some first year for

you.when a saw you do the classics at paisley a thought to maself if you done

the britain you could place well and a still believe that.not long now then all this diet

and cardio will be a distant memory


----------



## Team1

Thanks mate. Looking like im going to be taking a bigger and better package to the Brits. Worked non stop (bar a week in cyprus all inclusive crazy eating) and have had to sacrafice a lot to do this show.

Despite all the whiney b!tch posts recently....ill be there and fighting it out. not going with any expectations of glory. Ill turn up biggerand better and ill place where i deserve from that. If thats not top 6 or even 10 then so be it....im happy with how its all went and ill take whatever

*****************

Update. Despite it being a Saturday and this being the first Saturday in my life i aint having a cheat......im feeling rather cool about it at the moment. can see more improvements and looking to dial it in tighter over the rest of today into tomorra when i will have a wee drop of clean carbs....then start the final weeks peparations monday morning...start getting nice and dry and see how it will have me looking.

Sitting at 8lb over my weigh in at Paisley UKBFF. QUite flat and still have some water to drop over the coming week. Looks like im going to be 7lb up come the day dry and carbed up. Id be really chuffed with that as my target was 5lb


----------



## Simon m

Doing well mate, doing well. This time next week it'll be all go.

Do you know when you're scheduled to hit the stage for pre judging?


----------



## jstarcarr

Good luck mate , dont fcuk out up in your last week as it sounds like you have worked really hard.


----------



## Team1

Cheers Jay

Simon. Im not sure yet but i recon betwee 3 and 4


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

5g of vitamin c ? what makes you think you need that amount ?

i'm just asking , not saying its wrong , just wanting to know why you feel the need to go so high on it ? will it make that much difference to have say 2 or 3g ?

once again I'M JUST ASKING , before you rip my head of and give me a cheeky moody **** response !


----------



## StephenC

Daz, before Rab "stabby" Craig tears you a new one go have a wee read about the diuretic effects of high dose vit c


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

StephenC said:


> Daz, before Rab "stabby" Craig tears you a new one go have a wee read about the diuretic effects of high dose vit c


lol ok , just asking for rabs own personal reasons for liking or wanting to take so much of it, cause he said to me in person he isnt much of a believer in supplements in the offseason cause your full of nutrients so wouldnt really need any supplemental help but for contest he said he does like to take more stuff than usual because of the lack of nutrients etc. Just wondering his own personal reasons for taking so much vitamin C :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

for what stephen says, but also for cortisol, skin and well being. lots of vit c right now aint a bad thing i dont think


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> for what stephen says, but also for cortisol, skin and well being. lots of vit c right now aint a bad thing i dont think


cool  just wondered as did seeem like a **** load when i was reading over your diet, but i understand now 

last week big man, you've came a long way, even spent some time with the daz-myster so i'm confident your reading to rock  stick it hard this week and make sure everythings done down to a tee and then most important part is to enjoy it on stage and relish in the journey you've came through etc, doesnt matter about placing as long as you bring your best.

cant wait to hear how you get on  text me whenever you can after the show n let me know the results etc  think theres a few guys in my gym doing the finals (stevie creighton look in contest shape ? he will probs be doing it ? )

anyway mate, keep me posted  :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> lol ok , just asking for rabs own personal reasons for liking or wanting to take so much of it, cause he said to me in person he isnt much of a believer in supplements in the offseason cause your full of nutrients so wouldnt really need any supplemental help but for contest he said he does like to take more stuff than usual because of the lack of nutrients etc. *Just wondering his own personal reasons for taking so much vitamin C * :thumbup1:


 :cursing:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

StephenC said:


> :cursing:


 :confused1: :confused1: what ?


----------



## StephenC

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> :confused1: :confused1: what ?


It's not what your saying mate, it's how your saying it... I dont mean just that post, not giving you sh1t mate, just trying to help:thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

StephenC said:


> It's not what your saying mate, it's how your saying it... I dont mean just that post, not giving you sh1t mate, just trying to help:thumbup1:


oh ok sorry mate  cheers for trying to help 

i definatlely dont want to come across in negative or bad ways to people as rab will testify that i am a really nice and genuine guy in real life i just have a habbit of coming across like a fud on these things :sad:

i'm a really nice guy in real life but and i never mean any harm :wub:


----------



## Origin

1 week to go, make sure you bring it........Scottish champ vs North East champ!

The gloves or(trunks) are on my friend!


----------



## rs007

Origin said:


> 1 week to go, make sure you bring it........Scottish champ vs North East champ!
> 
> The gloves or(trunks) are on my friend!


I think we should raise the stakes a wee bit.

I mean a plastic trophy and a subjective placing by a panel of judges... doesnt really mean much, not much to fight for really.

So, gentlemen, I put it to you.

That out of you two guys, the one that places highest - gets to bum the lower placing one.

Completely dry, no lube.

That way no one goes home with nothing :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hell I might enter myself, just so I can come plum last and get multi-bummed :lol:


----------



## Team1

Origin said:


> 1 week to go, make sure you bring it........Scottish champ vs North East champ!
> 
> The gloves or(trunks) are on my friend!


yup will be mate. All i have to do is try and get thru this weekend without smashing a load of chocolate, cookies, biscuits, cakes and honey nut corn flalkes....

hmmmmm

how about i just half bring it? :lol:

Rammers. Your too chirps, full of sugar and talking about bumming...dry i might add. some of us are suffering and tbh....i dislike you more today than ever before.


----------



## rs007

I am literally right now, without a word of a lie, eating Tesco Onion Rings - they were in stock, so Tesco should think themselves lucky - as should you, you live to get shot in the face by my Glock another day.

They are lovely.

Today so far I have had

Loads WHeetabix

Macdees double sausage n egg mcmuffin meal

Protein shake (cos i is a bber)

fruit and nut

baileys choc truffles

fizzy cola bottles (cherry ones)

2x greggs sausage roll

1x greggs steak bake (wasnt up to much tbh)

Custard slice

handful of pepper cashews

currently onion rings

next - protein drink (i is bber remember)

Later I intend

Pear cider, pints X2

Munch box.

CHeeseburger n chips maybe

more fruit and nut

maybe another protein shake (remember, i is bber)


----------



## rs007

Oh and Ive had copious sugary soft drink, can of monster (first time I ahve tried, nice) and plentiful sugary coffo


----------



## Team1

Actual update

last few days of battering it. feeling the low carbs today. not in terms of energy levels too badly, but starting to get dizzy and can feel the blood sugar levels going very low.

did my walk this morning, trained a bit with come cardio after and have 1 more scheduled session to do. Im expecting after this session to hit hypo. I seem very very sensitive to all this blood sugar level sh!t. Insulin sensitive fcuker!


----------



## rs007

oh and had loads of loriannes sweet pancakes she has, they are lush


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> I am literally right now, without a word of a lie, eating Tesco Onion Rings - they were in stock, so Tesco should think themselves lucky - as should you, you live to get shot in the face by my Glock another day.
> 
> They are lovely.
> 
> Today so far I have had
> 
> Loads WHeetabix
> 
> Macdees double sausage n egg mcmuffin meal
> 
> Protein shake (cos i is a bber)
> 
> fruit and nut
> 
> baileys choc truffles
> 
> fizzy cola bottles (cherry ones)
> 
> 2x greggs sausage roll
> 
> 1x greggs steak bake (wasnt up to much tbh)
> 
> Custard slice
> 
> handful of pepper cashews
> 
> currently onion rings
> 
> next - protein drink (i is bber remember)
> 
> Later I intend
> 
> Pear cider, pints X2
> 
> Munch box.
> 
> CHeeseburger n chips maybe
> 
> more fruit and nut
> 
> maybe another protein shake (remember, i is bber)


Not too shabby mate

I have some new ideas for ****load cheats

*rice cake banoffee slices* - rice cake, butter on banana, squeezy caramel on top

few more in development but tbh, im crying inside and have to leave it there for now


----------



## Team1

ANd you are as low as a snakes tits btw hitting me with this smart sh!t on this bleak day

good thing im fcuking nails :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Cheat meal Drive by:

I'm a bit sad to report but my first 2 rows of abs were showing again, despite my best efforts top be all cuddly for next week, so off to the chippy for a Large Cod and Chips with Mushy Peas and bread and butter, followed by a pecan pie and cream.


----------



## Team1

what a fuking amateur cheat meal Simon

Have to do better than that sucker


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> what a fuking amateur cheat meal Simon
> 
> Have to do better than that sucker


 I'm an old sod though mate and don't forget I'll be drinking G&T's plus Champers in my Club later


----------



## Team1

managed to survive the day keeping it clean and got my 3 sessions of cardio and weights done. the last 3 days blast has made a difference im sure. Weeman thought so tonight....as me ad him....the two sad cnunts alone in the gym at 8pm on a saturday night had a cardio ad a peek

Rib eye steak and a fried egg there for my lst meal and a black coffee afterwards for something bitter to kill my sweet cravings

Bed time and ive made it :lol:


----------



## Simon m

fvckin lightweight!


----------



## Team1

check out the rillas journal fool


----------



## weeman

we are truelly sad cvnts mate.

In about a fortnights time it will hit us how good we actually look,till then,we are sh1te lolol

gotta love competitive bodybuilding!


----------



## Team1

Update. Full and quite bursting today from carb up 2nd half of yesterday. was expecting to require a carb up on sunday although was going to try and resist. Was futile.

I have liits of suffering ive learned then i break and do bad things with chocolate. OS have a pretty clea carb up. nice and full today for the start of water manip and reasonably settled back on low carbs again. untill either the morning or wed/thurs if i flatten off like sh!t

From the shows ive done, i find the last week into the show very frustrating and kinda stressful. frustrating as im chilling more and just want to do cardio and train my bakls off, and stressfull as im off work and have too much time to think and go over every detail and possible worst case scenario outcome...plus look at myself in mirrors in dad light too much..worry being on the ball for all the ahrd work and holding it together till then

nightmare week. 5 sleps to go


----------



## Hobbio

Not long now mate, just try to remember you look awesome by any measure :thumb:

You know what you're doing, and so do those around you. Less than a week after all this time is nothing, don't listen to the voices.....


----------



## Team1

The voices are telling me lots of bad things mate. Not so much to stab people any more..just to eat a lot of things im not supposed to have

.....one wee ham, cheese and coleslaw roll from the bakers would hurt would it?

I get paid on Wednesday. Im going shopping to start a bag of treats. buy the stuff ive bee cravingand store it at my mums house in her garage for safe keeping untill we head down on Friday. Rght now im fcuking skint which is kind of a good thing :lol:


----------



## Hobbio

Mine just tell me to go out and kill women. I think I'd miss them if they were to leave me, it's like having a (very, very violent and compelling) radio on all the time.


----------



## Origin

Mate its only 4more days total, why mess up in the last week, after all this hard work you put in to get this far! FFS your going to the Brits. Take a leaf out of my book, been dieting hard with 2hrs cardio per day for 12weeks, now I'm doing a nice steady carb up, nothing crazy or different, messing about on the stepper fo 20-25min at a cant be ****d pace, practise posing.....above all enjoying my carbs for a full week till show day. All the hard work is done or should be done by now, just relax and enjoy the last few days of the diet, Saturday will come soon enough my friend.


----------



## rs007

Kami, Rab is just a big gay fairy, who loves nothing more than throwing massive diva strops for next to no reason at all.

He was taught by the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

Hehe. Theres no worries mate. i wont be losing it now....well....i wont be as strict as you probably being honest as i hit a point where i end up saying enough is enough

Looking today im tighter again so happy with theast week and much more relaxed. I cant really go wrong now. just a matter of peaking.

Anyway. b a lot of biscuits and chocolate today. just boxed all of that and other on the day stuff up. just gonnago take it to my mums house and keep it safe out the way in her garage lol. Just incase of any low carb moments of madness


----------



## Team1

Hey rammers. when you down the gym next?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Team1 said:


> I'm gonna be back stage a lot or in a corener sitting with my legs out chilling....so will have to leave my wife to be and training buddy in the company of thew pirate and the viking!!!!!


 :crying: The bunny will be cheering from her retarded post-doc interview. Seriously gutted I'm not gonna be there.

Nice to see this journal is full of sweeties and no training. I wonder if the sugar induced comas contribute to emotion swings? I suspect they do. :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Hey rammers. when you down the gym next?


Down tonight as it happens, quads, not confident about keeping my head above the 220Kg level on squats, but fvck it, might as well snap something trying, whats the point otherwise 

You down tonight? Might grab you for a spot if you are about (Brian might be down later), your one of the select few guys I trust to get behind me when I am pinned down by a massive wieght :whistling:


----------



## Team1

nah ive been today already. afternoon sessions cos im off work

might pop over right enough and get you's to have a look. Mark has been great. he has seen me every day and knows everything ive ate and the timings of it all working in. he is a harsh bast&rd though.....no smoke blowing with that c*nt but thats exactly what i need


----------



## Team1

Gym Bunny said:


> :crying: The bunny will be cheering from her retarded post-doc interview. Seriously gutted I'm not gonna be there.
> 
> Nice to see this journal is full of sweeties and no training. I wonder if the sugar induced comas contribute to emotion swings? I suspect they do. :thumb:


for sure. Even clean carb ups though result int he same when low carb again the next day. just so depleted now that it doenst even touch the sides and next day is sh!te again :lol:

The joys

but tbh im a c*nt and will get through it....with as little chocolate as possibel from now til the day lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yeah you're gonna rock, but I think once the Viking and the Pirate get their hands on you it's gonn be serious carnage! I expect vids. :devil2:


----------



## Team1

I just boxed up

big galaxy

box of 8 mr kipling bramleyapple pies

pack of caramel chocolate digestives

pack of custard creams

4 bags of chocolate raisins

6 crunchies

2 mars rolls

curly wurly

fudge

jar peaut butter

bottle of jam

shortbread

bottle of caramel

few others i cant remember right now

threw out the contents of the biscuit tin and binned the last of my cereal

All of that has to go. Its not safe here. The bint is gonna be pretty ****ed off if she goes for a biscuit with he tea later on!

Tis a sad day!


----------



## Origin

Team1 said:


> Hehe. Theres no worries mate. i wont be losing it now....well....i wont be as strict as you probably being honest as i hit a point where i end up saying enough is enough
> 
> Looking today im tighter again so happy with theast week and much more relaxed. I cant really go wrong now. just a matter of peaking.
> 
> Anyway. b a lot of biscuits and chocolate today. just boxed all of that and other on the day stuff up. just gonnago take it to my mums house and keep it safe out the way in her garage lol. Just incase of any low carb moments of madness


AARRRGGHHH!!................... I'm gonna rape you fo dem der biscuits and chocolate!!!:laugh:


----------



## Team1

Boom

Carbing up today. Man i feel like a new guy and have discovered some awesome food for the job thats sweet enough for my filthy sweet tooth, but also despite having a bit of sugar content..is quite slow at breaking down into sugar as i noticed it took time for vascularity to come up..where as wich chocolate and biscuits etc its almost instant

anyway. thats the carbs all in for the day, feeling good, nice and full and confident that im going to peak just nice for saturday with the multiple trials that ive done.

Starting to pack my bags for Nottingham now and dealing with stuff whilst full of energy and my brain is functioning.


----------



## StephenC

Not long now flabby ass, you looking forward to the drinking sesh on Sunday night :lol:


----------



## Ader

Team1 said:


> I just boxed up
> 
> big galaxy
> 
> box of 8 mr kipling bramleyapple pies
> 
> pack of caramel chocolate digestives
> 
> pack of custard creams
> 
> 4 bags of chocolate raisins
> 
> 6 crunchies
> 
> 2 mars rolls
> 
> curly wurly
> 
> fudge
> 
> jar peaut butter
> 
> bottle of jam
> 
> shortbread
> 
> bottle of caramel
> 
> few others i cant remember right now
> 
> threw out the contents of the biscuit tin and binned the last of my cereal
> 
> All of that has to go. Its not safe here. The bint is gonna be pretty ****ed off if she goes for a biscuit with he tea later on!
> 
> Tis a sad day!


That's a **** load of sugar Rab :beer:

When are you going to Nottingham?


----------



## Team1

StephenC said:


> Not long now flabby ass, you looking forward to the drinking sesh on Sunday night :lol:


Saturday and sunday night perhaps..but aye, ill get tore in mate

super bloated right now with the carbs and all the water. looking like im going to be 180lb on the day

Ader. Im heading down to Nottingham on Friday. Maybe 11 or 12 oclock as its about a 5-6 hour journey. get us there and settled for early ish...get me a shower, scrub and a few coats of tan on before my missus, training partner and probably stephen c etc all head out for a chinese and a beverage. b&stards


----------



## Ader

Team1 said:


> ...get me a shower, scrub and a few coats of tan on before my missus, training partner and probably stephen c etc all head out for a chinese and a beverage. b&stards


A nice glass of water will more than compensate :tongue:

Sunday night drinks will be ugly then lol


----------



## Team1

tbh if i make it to the sunday final and drink alot afterwards its a pretty sure bet il end up in hospital :lol:

Wil be pretty damn dehydrated id expect by that point


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Saturday and sunday night perhaps..but aye, ill get tore in mate
> 
> super bloated right now with the carbs and all the water. looking like im going to be 180lb on the day
> 
> Ader. Im heading down to Nottingham on Friday. Maybe 11 or 12 oclock as its about a 5-6 hour journey. get us there and settled for early ish...get me a shower, scrub and a few coats of tan on before my missus, training partner and probably stephen c etc all head out for a chinese and a beverage. b&stards


Friday night funtime will depend what assistance bri needs mate... but aye I can see me, Mark and your mrs hitting the town :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio

Good luck mate


----------



## Team1

Hobbio said:


> Good luck mate


Thanks mate. woke up this morning looking nice n tight and full. feeling quite happy with how im looking and cant wait to ge down there now

Im confident im going to hit the stage bigger, tighter and a more complete package to fight it out.

I dont have any expectations of placing so ill basically not be afraid of any shmuk up there as i have nothing to lose or placement to slip on. I get what i get and thats that


----------



## weeal

all the best rab sure you will do yourself and scotland proud


----------



## hilly

all the best pal will be cheering for ya


----------



## Ader

All the best Rab


----------



## julesm

nothing to lose buddy

you smashed the scottish, now go smash the british

best of luck

j


----------



## Geo

good luck bud.


----------



## rs007

Get up there and above all else - enjoy yourself mate. First year, to place in an open class at NABBA, win the classics at UKBFF Scottish - and regardless of what results land where over the weekend, you are going to look great on a BRITISH stage!!!!

I'd quite literally give my back teeth for that mate, you've done yourself proud and you haven't even stepped on that stage yet 

So - lap up every second mate, milk it - enjoy it to the fullest.

And enjoy your food, but not until Sunday night mate, promise me you will hold off until then, I don't want to have to put my foot in your ass when you come back up the road


----------



## Team1

thanks girls

just making up my meals for the day. all packed and ready to go. earleir the better save any rush hour traffic.

feeling happy with my conditionin today and all goign to plan i can only get tighter, dryer and fuller now for the day. steak, eggs and chocolate will see to that


----------



## Magic Torch

Good luck mofo, keep your head straight and dont stress 95% of the hard work is done just stick to the plan and you'll be awesome!


----------



## kitt81

go kick ass rab!! you have worked so hard and you have had a fab first year no matter the result this weekend!! enjoy it!!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jstarcarr

All the best pal , wish I could get down to watch bet it gona be good this year


----------



## Team1

Thanks ladies

On my way down just coming to carlisle. Gonna be a nightmare for pishing

Infact that's the least of my worries. Oim a restless cnunt as it is and also the bint is sat I the back eating a bag of tescos onion rings. They smell so good I want to cry. I hate her so much!


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> Infact that's the least of my worries. Oim a restless cnunt as it is and also the bint is sat I the back eating a bag of tescos onion rings. They smell so good I want to cry. I hate her so much!


Next service staion, stick her in the boot mate, punch her in the belly and slam the boot lid down.....keep the onion rings for tomorrow night tho....


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> On my way down just coming to carlisle. Gonna be a nightmare for pishing
> 
> Infact that's the least of my worries. Oim a restless cnunt as it is and also the bint is sat I the back eating a bag of tescos onion rings. They smell so good I want to cry. I hate her so much!


Thats just fvcking evil of her, snakes with tits the lot of them :cursing:

Mines done it too, way down to Britain, barely left, she is breaking out the soft warburton rolls, coleslaw and crumbed ham :cursing:


----------



## rs007

Magic Torch said:


> *Next service staion, stick her in the boot mate, punch her in the belly and slam the boot lid down*.....keep the onion rings for tomorrow night tho....


Id say that is a very fair and justified course of action, not a court in the land would do you for that IMO


----------



## Team1

Next woe...

My driver, training partner and now ex-friend is stopping for a burger king the next service station

This road trip is proving to be the worst bit of the entire prep so far

:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

Team1 said:


> Next woe...
> 
> My driver, training partner and now ex-friend is stopping for a burger king the next service station
> 
> This road trip is proving to be the worst bit of the entire prep so far
> 
> :lol:


Only one suggestion left....Lock yourself in the boot and sleep till notts mate....take and empty Iron Bru bottle for ****ing (I assume there is an empty one in every scotsmans car?)


----------



## Simon m

One more sleep till we meet Rabby, picking up Rilla from gatwick at 10.30, when getting up to you as soon as possible. Pity I don't having any flashing blue lights!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Next woe...
> 
> My driver, training partner and now ex-friend is stopping for a burger king the next service station
> 
> This road trip is proving to be the worst bit of the entire prep so far
> 
> :lol:


At least your well down the way - Brian still in house!

Think Stephen fell asleep or something


----------



## Team1

Holy fuk they aint gettin there till stupid o'clock

We are 150 miles down now. Stuck in traffic for 45min crawling due to a fcukin lorry breakdown

Next woe. I've run out of almond butter which has been my saving grace thus far. Wish I had also boughty the hazelnut butter yesterday now too god damn it!

Feel really hungry and being mindful to not sit here and over eat. I have portioned up my food though into take away tubs though so should be ok.

Mark has been great. He has drove asl the way whilst I sit with my skinny feet up on the dash


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

almond butter 

where do u get that from ? asda ? sainsburys ?


----------



## RedKola

Good luck Rab! :thumb:


----------



## Simon m

Mate, that's sh!te.

Bloody roads on a Friday are rubbish. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Team1

Daz. Got it oin holland and barret

That's me just into nottingham. Bit of traffic and several stops.


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck Rab.

It's been a good journey


----------



## dixie normus

you cannot lose rab. rilla bitch will be giving you blumpy this time tomorrow


----------



## Team1

Right

That's me chillin in the room. Feet up, had some food and been to tesco for fresh meat etc. The dragon and tp are away for a pizza the bestards. Fuk them. All I need is a 2 litre bottle of water and some cold chicken

Just waiting on weeman and stephen c arriving. Will check condition etc and decode what to do but I orsee a steak, bed and carb up in the mornbing. Starting to flatten off but getting dry and tighter too.


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Right
> 
> That's me chillin in the room. Feet up, had some food and been to tesco for fresh meat etc. The dragon and tp are away for a pizza the bestards. Fuk them. All I need is a 2 litre bottle of water and some cold chicken
> 
> Just waiting on weeman and stephen c arriving. Will check condition etc and decode what to do but I orsee a steak, bed and carb up in the mornbing. Starting to flatten off but getting dry and tighter too.


Good stuff mate. The night before the Britain, I felt myself getting flat, and just nibbled on banana and corn cakes - not much, just 1 banana and a couple of corn cakes over a 2 hour period... way I figured when I started posing, if I had no carbs going in my system, my hard earned muscle glycogen would get robbed off leaving me super flat.

Seemed to work, and I still got tighter for the next day.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

am so anxious to here how u get on mate 

BEST OF LUCK 

just go out there and KICK SOME ASS 

I'm probably more excited than u at this point looooool


----------



## Team1

Cheers girls

Just uploaded a wee quick snap to my facebook. Tsan took well and has went nice n dark after 1 coat just. Will see how it looks in the mornin but prob just the one more wee polish off coat is all I'm gonna need

Water stopped and had a steak a wee while ago. Feelin quite chilled. Sipping on a glass of nice wine. Lookin forward to my steak n eggs brekkie, seein how I look then a carb up. Fukin dyin for some carbs but layin off as I'm gettin tighter n tighter


----------



## FATBOY

good luck m8 as said its been a long journy


----------



## Team1

At venue, signed in ect. Lyin back resting n carbing up now

Expected stage time 1-2pm. Pro judging only today. Compulsarys ect no posing routies.

Seen boys in my class and standard looks high as expected. Some guys I felt comfy with some I thought were big and really well conditioned

Anyway. Gonna chill and let the pre stage nerves calm, get nice n full and go get tore in


----------



## Hobbio

I reckon you'll do a lot better than you think you will. There'll be more than a few there looking at you and thinking they're in worse shape, cos they are!


----------



## Haimer

All the best Rab, stay confident!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

almost time my boy :thumb: :thumb :

excitment, anticipation, crazy build up :lol:

its bigger hype than the olympia :tongue:

stand solid and strong and give the other guys a run for there money 

keep us updated whenever you can :beer:

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## dixie normus

not long to a rilla rimjob!


----------



## julesm

all psychological mate- people appear bigger because you are looking down?

i'd be more worried of what lies ahead as opposed to the competition

a tight wearing danish warrior from the underworld


----------



## rs007

Rab has qualified for day 2!!!

Fkn superb, thats all we wanted, anything else is a bonus!

Over the moon for him, fkn ace.

He is still a pr**k though :lol:


----------



## Team1

Made it thru although last call out. Weeman and few thought I was bottom end of top 6.

Just have to chill out now and decide on course of action for tomoro now


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> Made it thru although last call out. Weeman and few thought I was bottom end of top 6.
> 
> Just have to chill out now and decide on course of action for tomoro now


****in ACE :thumb:

just as RS said anything after this is a massive bonus :thumb:

happy days big man


----------



## Jem

congrats to rab - ace news


----------



## Rob68

is there a link to play by play?


----------



## Ak_88

Do people actually read the shows section? :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/114495-ukbff-finals-play-play.html


----------



## Rob68

Ak_88 said:


> Do people actually read the shows section? :lol:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/114495-ukbff-finals-play-play.html


had seen link earlier but couldnt find it again...lol.. :tongue:


----------



## Hobbio

Well done Rab!


----------



## Silverchair

Well done today Rab, nice to meet you and look forward to getting on stage with you tomoro!

Was just wondering do you know if we have to get there as early as today to get weighed or can we chill away for longer and come down later???

all the best, Josh (the tall one!)


----------



## weeal

well done rab thats amazing some acheivment for your first year on stage.hope ur chillin

now and go njoi yourself tommorow u deserve it


----------



## kitt81

fookin awesome news stabby stabberson!!!! delighted for you!!! good luck for today!!!xxxxx


----------



## rs007

kitt81 said:


> fookin awesome news stabby stabberson!!!! delighted for you!!! good luck for today!!!xxxxx


Stabby Stabberson :lol: :lol: :lol: thats his new nick for sure :lol:

Oh quick flyby, Rab texted me, local guy to us Robert Turner got 2nd in the seniors, over 50 I think? Nice one Robert!


----------



## Ser

*GOOOOOOOO RRRAAABBBBB!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Team1

Well what a weekend overall.

I went back up on sunday but didn't make thew cut for the top 6. It was the right decision and the top 6 guys were all outstanding. I was happy with the result and achieved my goal oif making the sundays finals

Been out n about since 6am this morning wandering the streets of nottingham myself to clear my head and come back down to earth. Having a latte and croisant eright now in a costa I found lol. I have missed the simple things like a coffee and pastry so much.

Don't know right now what the future holds for me as a bodybuilder. Getting married next year and want to focus on giving my wife to be her perfect day as she desereves it. Her support through this has been nothing short of incredible and I cant thank her enough and love her very much. Only problem is she now wants me to get back up there next year. I'm not so sure. We will see!!!

First years bodybuilding is now over though. WOW!!!its been amazing but after a full years almost hard work to get here I need to decide what to do with myself now. Feels very strange today not being focused on something!


----------



## Silverchair

Agreed mate its a strange feeling now... i feel i need to fill a void!

Really well done this weekend mate. It was nice to meet you and good luck in the future with getting married and all that that entails.

All the best and enjoy yourself for the time being. You've earnt it!


----------



## julesm

congrats rab

its good to hear fiona is backing you 100%- she's a goodun, not many wives to be would be that understanding about the funding required with all this stuff

your journey from jan until now is clearly amazing- so well done

ps quit with the fcuking journals now


----------



## chrisj22

Massive well done mate - you've had an amazing first year.

I know you don't know what your plans are yet with regards to competing, but are you having a week/two out the gym just now to relax and gather your thoughts?


----------



## rs007

My opinion for what its worth mate, is you need to get a focus now - bb related or not, doesn't matter much, but you need to throw yourself at something else. Why? Well have seen it in many people now and experienced it myself - post season blues. Sounds like it is already starting, and it isn't nice, that feeling of coming back to normality after being in amongst it... and you have flew higher than most for your first year - potentially the downer could be worse...

So recognise it for what it is, see it coming, and find something else to channel your energy into - whether that is bb related or not...


----------



## sizar

Mate you looked good on stage nice one

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## neil-gsi

I loved it once the shows were over, next week you will still be cut but very full and vascular and the mass you can put on in a short time is amazing,focus on getting huge and getting a nice coffee and pastry induced layer of fat to keep you warm and cozy for the cold weather


----------



## Team1

Chris. Ill be back in the. This week. I fully intend to take hold of the rebound and get myself another good burst of growth before taking a rest from "supplements" for a while and ensure my health and functions are all in good order. I feel good but ignorance isn't bliss as the saying goes

Rammers totally agree. I was sat last night with great company having a beer and it just hit me...I'm sitting relaxed not thinking about the alcohol, food, what I need to go home and prep for the next days food etc. Hit me quite quick that I was relaxed and it didn't exactly feel good tbh. Strange and empty more!

I have a few things. I do intend to be back again competing but a bigger and imprived version of myself. If I can put on another 7lb of lean tissue in the right places along with all the learning an d expereience I gained this year and week, I do feel I can improve on where I placed this week by a fair bit.

I have fiona to help just now. She needs a wee hand. Her thyrpid is fcuked and the nhs are awful at helping with underactive thyroids. She has to work twice as hard to lose fat than the average person cos of this so helping her is going to be a big focus. I'm also looking forward to playing golf again. As you know its another hobby of mine I had to sacrafice totally to do the brits. Time and money dictated so.

Thanks Sizar. I dunno how l looked, I felt reasonably happy backstage both days. First day happy with condition, second not as happy with lowert condition but much fuller and sharper up top which was what I was aiming for tbh.


----------



## rs007

Sounds good Rab, youve already thought it through.

Not so good about Flo, wee bit of time concentrating on her for a while might be just the ticket, I do think the NHS are ill equipped and lack the training to properly diagnose thyroid related probs - might be an idea to get a private consultation.

When you heading back up the road?


----------



## Team1

Checked on private consultations mate and its beyond our budget. Would require private health care to afford it.

That's us on the way home. Been reay for ages, just packing and getting on the road.

Currently planning my coming diet for the rebound. I'm quite happy to hit back onto a pretty clean rebound diet come a day or two. All I want to be in there for a while mid week is some cereal lol. That's all I want :lol:

I'm certain I can through short bulks and primes/cuts get the size on. Its just going to be difficult to get it where I need it most due to my frame. Delts can grow and give more width from the front which is one of the primary areas. Lat width will be difficult though as I'm bound by the width of my clavicles to an extent although there is scope obviously.


----------



## ah24

Team1 said:


> Currently planning my coming diet for the rebound. I'm quite happy to hit back onto a pretty clean rebound diet come a day or two. All I want to be in there for a while mid week is some cereal lol. That's all I want :lol:


Well done dude, haven't really posted in here but have checked pretty much daily.

And snap, after my show all I wanted was a bowl of 3 weetabix and a little sugar! :thumb:

Although I say that's all I wanted I did manage krispy kreme donuts, pork pies, millionaires shortcake (made by Jem), choc fudge brownies, cnp protein flapjack, normal fatties snickers flapjack, milkshake, subway and burger king.

But, all I wanted was the weetabix :lol: The rest I just 'had' to eat


----------



## Simon m

You were a Class Act Throughout Mate.

Here's a shot of Rab with Rilla a bloke who flew in from Denmark to support "The Classic



And with an old fool!


----------



## Gym Bunny

That's not an old fool, that's the Pirate King if I'm not mistaken. :wub:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i cant believe you havnt uploaded pictures of you yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing:

friday ?

saturday ?

sunday ?

get pictures uploaded immediately before i start a riot !

:bounce: :bounce: 

still havnt seen how you looked on stage or even just backstage or anything !?

is there any videos of you on stage oranything ? get stuff uploaded pronto


----------



## dtlv

Nice work Rab... you managed to survive a weekend with Rilla and big Si as well, which is almost as much of an achievement as everything you did for the contest :lol:


----------



## Origin

Yo Rab you did well my friend in a very tough line up. It was good to stand on stage with you too and I'm ghlad you enjoyed th eexperience. Have a good rebound over the next few weeks and try not to fall too deep into post comp blues.....I know bro I been there last yr. Take care buddy.

As for me, I'm done competing, thought I brought the perfect classic package this time and I peaked to perfection on Sunday, dont exactly know what the judges were looking for.


----------



## Team1

Thanks mate. As I said. I'm very happpy with my achievements this year and got to the final day which was my goal. I intend on being back, improved and this time with the confidence to aim like you did to peak for sundays final...which as I said to you back stage before we went ou...you did perfectly I thought and hats off. Outstanding!

I was still 5kg under my limit. That's a lot of muscle and I do believe I can add that to my frame. I'm still an aas novice and have many avenues to explore. If I can get that size in the right places I feel I will be back with a good classic package to take me from a suinday top 10 to a top 6 guy which is now my goal.

I havnt seen all of the comparons but it was a hard call I thought between the top 3 of you.


----------



## Magic Torch

Boom! Top 10 in the UK! good effort ya cnut :lol:

Rab what was your limit dude and what did you hit on sat am? And how did you deal with the carb up in the end and what did you do on sat night/sunday morning! Lets have the benifit of your experience!


----------



## Team1

i depleted monday tuesday hard, carbed up on wed with mostly clean foods...granola and sweet potatoes. wee bit of chocolate.

as per trial runs i went slightly watery for the thurs night/fri morning but from there dired up well for saturday. come near stage time i stuck in soem more carbs and simple sugars etc. i only had saturday in mind really as i was saying. came out holding my own with condition i was told, but obviously where i lacked was width from the front, back width and that bit of size.

Sat weight was 81kg odds. just over iirc. my limit is 86kg.

because i knew i was bottom end of the top ten, i decided to just go for it sat night, get full to bursting and come out bigger and fuller. knew there was a risk of smoothing over in the legs but wasnt bothered as i knew that i was out of it unless i tok a risk. i hjad lasix at hand if it was bad. big carb up - few sweets etc after the stage, went for a mexican and had corn wraps with th rice and beans etc and a side of mash. later at night i had a pizza lol. felt crazy eatign it but i did and cried myself to sleep. woke up bursting full and dry. felt awesome and looked great. sadly though didnt use the lasix and about an hour or so before stage i started to smooth over in the legs. b&stard. just a slight timing issue!!! had i went with a big carb up breakfast instead of the later night pizza i would have timed it better but hey ho i wasnt upset about it and enjoyed it as i had achieved my goals and stil went out nice and burstign up top to maek me hold my own there better.

overal happy. i felt that i was probably lean enough for saturday but lower half could have been a little dryer to be "nailed". i need to work on gettign that lower dryness and figure that out. had i got it i do think i was lean enough to be very featherd and striated in the glutes.


----------



## MissBC

Nice to meet you on the weekend Rab, you did well up there for your first british finals. Congrats


----------



## Team1

Nice meetign you too. Pitty we didn get out on Sat night for a while with you's.

Ment to add. i really can thank eough all the people hwo have helped and guided me over the last year to this point. In particularly Brian Harris, Ramsay Strachan, Mark Flemming, Bulk Supplements Direct and Fiona her at home for standign my me and supporting me through this crap. Also a big thanks to Glencarin Gym for the sponsirship to. they helped out at both shows with some money to help pay hotels and travel expenses which was a huge help


----------



## Team1

*Update*

Over the last few days i had it set to do the UKBFF Stars fof Tomorrow in 4 weeks (14th Nov). Was about to book it all up and actually got back on my diet yesterday btui thought i best let the dust settle from the excitement of the brits and sleep on it

After reflection on all angles i decided its time to hang up my trunks for now abnd come back in 2012 for the Scottish shows bigger and better

Quite a few reasons for this decision. first off the money involved is a lot. i could afford it but i have a weddign to save for and its being selfish after all ive put into this and how much my future wife has supported me through it all its only right i give it a miss now and next year and give her the wedding she deserves. SHe was willing to support me to do the show which just shows me how great she is but its not right and its time to return some of that support and love and help her with her goals

Health is also a consideration. i want to do a wee rebound, get bloods done and take soem time off and asses it all. Everything being well i will be soon enough makign further inroads to improving and growing to come back with the improvements i need

Im also pretty burned out. i only did my first course n october last year and sicne then its been all go to get to here today. i need a rest and to just chill a bit. i dotn think i could go on with dieting any more to the level i was if im honest with myself.

So thats the journal and this chapter at an end. Its been emotional, fun and also very sh!te at points :lol: but also with some incredible highs and ive elarned a lot.

again...thanks to Brian and Ramsay for all their help and thanks to BSD for their support and hope this continues to help bring me back a new and improved Rab Classic Craig

:beer:


----------



## Simon m

[email protected] I was really looking forward to that show.

Fancy putting your health and lovely girlfriend before a mate.

Total tosspot :lol:


----------



## rs007

total fvcking to$$er - and he has the cheek to call me washed up.

You nuttin' but a burned out used up past it foo', bitch


----------



## Team1

Up yours Rammers. Ill be working hard in he mean time to ensure im back improved and better. My future goal is top 6 at the Brits. Thats a hefty target but it will kee me motivated and i need to put the work in

Im back on my diet kinda. had 3 tubs of turke, rice and veg with me at work and a porridge with whey too. obviously on top of that ive had some bits n bobs of junk but the basics ar there again which is what matters anl keep me right for a rebound


----------



## jstarcarr

Thats along time off mate, are you planning on staying in classics , Ive decided to do under 90 next year. Sounds like a plan getting married , I didnt put my family first and now ive lost em. Good luck with everything ave enjoyed reading your posts.


----------



## Origin

Team1 said:


> Up yours Rammers. Ill be working hard in he mean time to ensure im back improved and better. My future goal is top 6 at the Brits. Thats a hefty target but it will kee me motivated and i need to put the work in
> 
> Im back on my diet kinda. had 3 tubs of turke, rice and veg with me at work and a porridge with whey too. obviously on top of that ive had some bits n bobs of junk but the basics ar there again which is what matters anl keep me right for a rebound


Thats a very sound plan Rab, exactly what I've been doing since monday, back on the "diet food" but adding an extra few grams of carbs with each meal on a daily basis, on top of that I'll have that slice of cake or a little cheat meal or some sweeties lol. Just keeping it lean for that all important rebound when get back to training on monday.


----------



## Team1

Yes mate, the classics is the right place for me. i have a good 8lb to grow and still be comfy enough in the class and not be sweating come weigh in. My frame and shap suite it better. im never going to be a BIG guy as such.

It aint tha long really when you break it down. il be rebounding/bulking till december maybe, then taking quite a few months off gear and doing some recovery, check out health and sexual function etc...make sure im all good which im confident i am but ignorance isnt bliss. by then it will be late sping/summer next year and that will give me only 7 month maybe to grow some more, maybe do short high dose cycles up untill diet time come january forthe NABBA Scotland and UKBFF Scotish 12-16 weeks later

Its a while but broken down and given time for "life" to throw curve balls at it aint that long to be improved how i need to be


----------



## Hobbio

Shame the journal's disappearing though, you genuinely make me giggle with some of your posts


----------



## Team1

Its reached its natural end mate.

I might start a new journal though at the end of my rebound going into my recovery and rest phase from gear. Im not gonna call it pct as it will be very very limited in actual pct drugs, more base around a sensible 3-4x per week short hard graft sessions and high protein diet. Be interesting i think to see my finishing lift numbers and pics of size/condition compared to as i go through recovery and go au naturl for a while. see what damage been done and what i can hold onto

after that all being well it wil be back to building some good sizeand making big leaps forward with the improvements i need for the next competition season i can do


----------



## Hobbio

Make sure you link me when you start the new one then :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Will do mate, but you never know....if i whack on size good n fast and keep good condition it could be a journal for my route into the NABBA Scotland next Spring

:lol:

You just never know.

I would have to do the Mr Class 1 so would be up against that nob Ramsay Strachan. i hate him a lot and would probably be using mucho sabotage tactics all around the gym....leaving his craving foods beside his gym bag in the changing rooms etc


----------



## rs007

Won't be up against me fannybaws, on account of fact prob won't be doing it.

And anyway, I'm the fvcking master when it comes to sabotage, just think yourself lucky I actually like you (well a wee bit)


----------



## dixie normus

Rab and Ramsay together:lol:


----------



## Team1

lol

theres about no chance of me doing it either unless i grow something crazy

starte back on the sauce today. bit of sus and prop. might aswell use up the last of the prop. staying on a low dose of t3 and letro just now. save a c*nt of a water rebound like last time.

Back to training tomorrow on a dc type routine to hit things i want to much more often buw with less volume and high intensity


----------



## Team1

End of the road now for this chapter. The end is here but whoring away in a new one



http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/115378-robert-craigs-classic-bodybuilding-road.html#post1940927


----------

